# NIMI 1/23/17 Crappie action!



## bobberbucket

Well the rains let up pretty good around 1030 this morning so I decided to hit nimi and boy was it a good time! sure I got rained on some through the day but I had a blast! Started off a little slow until I got them figured out. Started off getting a few crappie and perch on the gold #6 hook and minnow fishing 1.5-3.5 ft deep. But it wasn't exactly one after the other so I switched up to a purple and white sparkle tube with a black 1/32oz jig head under a bobber about 2ft I started slamming the crappie between 8-10 3/4 ". They just wanted it twitched a little sometimes other times the bobber hit the water and kept on going!! Caught around 40 or so crappie kept 12 from 10"-10 3/4" for the fryer the rest released to grow up a bit! Banner day for open water fishing in January


----------



## ranger175a

nice catch


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Great day! From cold water to the fryer...can't beat it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Banner indeed! Crazy how shallow they will go during these warm ups


----------



## jmshar

What a great day you had out for sure.. Congratulations and thanks for the photos and post.. It is appreciated..!!!!


----------



## guppygill

Good job bobber!


----------



## chaunc

Awesome day.


----------



## Erieangler51

I'll see what I can wrestle up here in a few hrs. Hopefully still going today


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> I'll see what I can wrestle up here in a few hrs. Hopefully still going today


Looks like it's going to be a rain gear kinda morning!  Not that that's ever stopped us before


----------



## Bprice1031

Don't catch 'em all bobber. Leave some for the rest of us.


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## Doboy

Wow,,, & Off-shore too?????
Awesome!
Thanks for the 'lure' pics! ;>)

BTW,,, when they're hitting those slip bobber/ jig/ tubes,,, try dead floating & 2" jerk'n these in pink with the gold head jig;
http://troutmagnet.com/trout-magnet/trout-magnet-50-pc-body-packs/pink-50-pc-tm-body-pack.html
They really worked great at Pymi last spring.


----------



## Bdrape

Sounds like I was not the only one getting some fresh fillets on NIMi. I ate mine last night and I am convinced this time of year is when they taste the best. I kept a mixed bag of crappie and perch (one Jumbo). I enjoy ice fishing but hey 60 degrees in January...I will take it.

Bdrape


----------



## bobberbucket

Just got back from having another go at them. Fished from 9am-2pm the cold front has really slowed them down since yesterday! Still managed to catch a bunch but had to work for them. Ended up with a few keepers over 10" which I gave to a buddy. The rest went back in the drink I'd still be at it but I've had enough of that cold wind for today


----------



## bobberbucket

Doboy said:


> Wow,,, & Off-shore too?????
> Awesome!
> Thanks for the 'lure' pics! ;>)
> 
> BTW,,, when they're hitting those slip bobber/ jig/ tubes,,, try dead floating & 2" jerk'n these in pink with the gold head jig;
> http://troutmagnet.com/trout-magnet/trout-magnet-50-pc-body-packs/pink-50-pc-tm-body-pack.html
> They really worked great at Pymi last spring.


Thanks! I'm definitely going to pick some of those up and give that a shot!


----------



## guppygill

Good job. I get them off shore too there, but not in January, more like march and April. Don't forget to put a big "X" on the water so we can all go catch 'em,


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> Good job. I get them off shore too there, but not in January, more like march and April. Don't forget to put a big "X" on the water so we can all go catch 'em,


April is always a blast! I forgot the X! I tried to mark my holes with a pile of dinks but they just swam off!


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Wow, great job. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobberbucket

Was out again today from 9-315 today was the day of the dink! Only caught 6 crappie that were 10" a dozen skinny 9" and a bunch smaller than that . With some dink perch and gills mixed in. The water today was much clearer then it has been I got rained on a little here and there but it was mostly sunny. the fish played hard ball it seem I constantly had to change my presentation to entice them to bite. Caught around 40 fish total kept nothing I'll just chalk it up as another good day outdoors in my book


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Killing it!!! Good job! U ever work????


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Killing it!!! Good job! U ever work????


Not much in the winter


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Right on! Enjoy!


----------



## Fish2Win

Dave doesn't work at all! His only job is killing panfish on the portage lakes.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Dave doesn't work at all! His only job is killing panfish on the portage lakes.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## buckzye11

It's been 7 years now since I gave up pouring concrete... always looked forward to those Winter days to recoup!
Nice day to be out, that 1st post you made the barometer was falling like a rock... gets those fish motors going, nice Crappies!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Doboy said:


> Wow,,, & Off-shore too?????
> Awesome!
> Thanks for the 'lure' pics! ;>)
> 
> BTW,,, when they're hitting those slip bobber/ jig/ tubes,,, try dead floating & 2" jerk'n these in pink with the gold head jig;
> http://troutmagnet.com/trout-magnet/trout-magnet-50-pc-body-packs/pink-50-pc-tm-body-pack.html
> They really worked great at Pymi last spring.


Thanks for the link. My BIL and I hit on a pink & white combo at Pymy a couple years ago, however the jig was pink and the body was white. This sounds like something I want to try this year.


----------



## guppygill

Haha, you were due for the "Dink Fest".  I was gonna come out Sat or Sun, looks like a cold front coming, might put them down


----------



## All Eyes

Speaking of dink fest, any of you guys lose this monster squarebill crank out there? Found today floating at Nimi.


----------



## guppygill

That's one of Bobbers Dinks . Put some hooks on that and you got a great Warmouth or Rockbass bait, they love them. Crappies too.


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> It's been 7 years now since I gave up pouring concrete... always looked forward to those Winter days to recoup!
> Nice day to be out, that 1st post you made the barometer was falling like a rock... gets those fish motors going, nice Crappies!


This is the first year I've actually taken the whole winter off and I'm loving it! I'm still on call with the company I work for but Thankfully I'm way down on the list to be called


----------



## bobberbucket

It's a cold one out here today sharp west wind with some snow falling .


----------



## jmshar

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 228503
> View attachment 228504
> 
> 
> It's a cold one out here today sharp west wind with some snow falling .


You are a True sportsman and fishermen to be out there today.. My hats off to you ... I hope you catch a boat full cause you deserve it..!!!!!


----------



## miked913

This is a thermos full of coffee with Bailey's day! Good luck!!


----------



## fishingfool101

A real fisherman would have his boat out in this weather catching and releasing cookie cutter crappies


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it a day a 2:00 ended up catching some! Couldn't get anything to go on plastics today so I had to lean hard on the old gold #6 hook and minnow. Even the crappie action wasn't great. Only managed 9 crappie between 7-10" the perch action was good even tho there wasn't a lot of size biggest perch were 10" the rest between 4-9" I caught so many of them damn things I lost count! at least they kept me busy and my mind off the cold. My hands were beat red when I left! It was cold wet windy choppy and I still managed to catch some fish (all released)and enjoy the day! It a win In my book


----------



## bobberbucket

jmshar said:


> You are a True sportsman and fishermen to be out there today.. My hats off to you ... I hope you catch a boat full cause you deserve it..!!!!!


Thanks for your kind words of support


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> A real fisherman would have his boat out in this weather catching and releasing cookie cutter crappies


First of all nobody asked for your irrelevant opinion on who is or isn't a real fisherman!

2nd of all DONT come into my post with your attention seeking negativity! This is the one time I'm going to indulge you and bite. You outta go troll on somewhere else because Ain't nobody got time for you!


----------



## lgmthbs

Ain't nobody?


----------



## bobberbucket

lgmthbs said:


> Ain't nobody?


It's sorta like that parody video "Ain't nobody got time for that " you must not be familiar. Google it.


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> There's no negativity. it's comical how you post all your selfies and dinks wanting sportsmen to comment on them. Funny Maybe you and Wally Marshall should make a winter time crappie show aired at NIMI.


 dude nobody asked you to comment here you may go now️


----------



## All Eyes

Personally, I have rather enjoyed this thread along with the reports and pictures from one of my go to lakes. Keep them coming!


----------



## Fish2Win

I like the dinks! Keep them coming.


----------



## bobberbucket

All Eyes said:


> Personally, I have rather enjoyed this thread along with the reports and pictures from one of my go to lakes. Keep them coming!


I'm glad you enjoyed the thread! I thought we were having a pretty good time talking about baits and presentations along with the reports of how I've been doing out at the lake. I'll certainly continue to post my adventures tactics and results despite other "sportsmans" feelings about it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I like the dinks! Keep them coming.


 Someone's gotta keep the dinks busy while you catch all the slabs


----------



## swone

Dave is the man, and I've enjoyed your reports immensely. I'll be out there tonight!


----------



## swone

And exactly what is wrong with catching 10" "cookie cutters "?!? In January?!?! My hat is off to you bobber bucket


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Dave is the man, and I've enjoyed your reports immensely. I'll be out there tonight!


Go get them buddy!


----------



## Erieangler51

bobberbucket said:


> Someone's gotta keep the dinks busy while you catch all the slabs



Sean slabs????I think he only fishes 1 time a year now! He's gotta be loosing his touch

I decided not to go this morning, didn't feel like dealing with the weather or you know I would of been there at daylight getting the fish warmed up


----------



## jmshar

bobberbucket said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the thread! I thought we were having a pretty good time talking about baits and presentations along with the reports of how I've doing out at the lake. I'll certainly continue to post my adventures tactics and results despite other "sportsmans" feelings about it.


I have Totally enjoyed reading your posts and seeing the photos from all of your threads... I find it hard to believe that anyone could find something negative about them... I come to this site to see photos and see how other fisherman are doing at my local lakes... That is what makes OGF a Great site... Please continue your very informative posts...


----------



## Monark22

well...I was waiting for a pic of a boat ⛵ Catching cookie cutter crappies?!? 

Good job bobber bucket!


----------



## bobberbucket

Monark22 said:


> well...I was waiting for a pic of a boat ️ Catching cookie cutter crappies?!?
> 
> Good job bobber bucket!


Thanks ... he would actually have to come out from behind his keyboard to catch any cookie cutters that's not happening .


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yeah the jealousy is very ammusing.... 
Keep em coming.
Wally Marshall is a fair weather fisherman. An ain't got $&!+ on dems Ohio crappie guys!


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks ... he would actually have to come out from behind his keyboard to catch any cookie cutters that's not happening .


People just get jealous! Good work bobber man!


----------



## brad crappie

Fish2Win said:


> I like the dinks! Keep them coming.


Nimmi is the crappie capital of Ohio!


----------



## bobberbucket

. An ain't got $&!+ on dems Ohio crappie guys!;)[/QUOTE said:


> You ain't lying about that! we got a couple inches of snow last night and I'm considering fishing today


----------



## bdawg

I'm enjoying this thread. I like seeing all fish porn. Even the midgets! 

I've caught my best crappie early in pre-spawn. I usually wait until March to get out though. 

Love to see the lures that are catching fish. There are so many jigs out there, I don't know what to use, so I just buy minnows usually.


----------



## brad crappie

See how good the jigs are without putting meat on them!


----------



## buckzye11

They will 


brad crappie said:


> See how good the jigs are without putting meat on them!


They will work just fine with no meat... I'm sure I'm not in the minority on that.
Definitely love to veiw all the pictures... dinks or slabs. 
Hardly any actual reports on here anymore, good to see BB doing his part.


----------



## bobberbucket

Decided I'd go for it and get my fish on again today! Got to nimi around 1045 fished until 2 when my hands quit working from the cold nasty breeze  when I got there I ran into fellow OGF member Swone getting his fishing fix always nice chatting and fishing with you your love of humor and fishing makes you one of the most enjoyable fisherman to be around! The fishing itself started off slow and stayed that way as far as crappie go I couldn't entice them to bite on anything!!! but I did manage to fire up some perch action! caught around 25ish perch (all released ) from 9-11" took fish with the purple and white sparkle tube with a black 1/32 jig . The old trusty gold #6 took a good amount of perch also but I had to use extra splits to hold it down in the chop. I was catching them between 4-6 ft deep under a float. It was cold nasty snowing got another case of cold red hands every so often my guides would ice up. Happy I was able to get out and enjoy another day at beautiful nimi


----------



## bobberbucket

When I throw tubes I don't put any meat on the hook. Usually when I'm getting them on plastics don't need the meat. Do you guys use maggots etc.. to tip your jigs when using plastics?


----------



## snag

Nice job again if I wasn't so lazy I'd be out , but at least someone is braving the weather, sitting on ice or shore what's the difference your out and catching them, it will only get better now those perch will stay close now , being the first to spawn .


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Nice job again if I wasn't so lazy I'd be out , but at least someone is braving the weather, sitting on ice or shore what's the difference your out and catching them, it will only get better now those perch will stay close now , being the first to spawn .


Thanks! I wish I was catching them on the ice! I'd have been a heck of a lot warmer in the shanty! But a fishing is fishing I'll take it!


----------



## bobberbucket

Double post


----------



## icebucketjohn

Kudo's Dave! Keep the reports & pics coming.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

When the bite is tough or u want more bluegill bites I tip my jigs with a waxie. 
If I were crappie fishing this weekend id have waxie s....
I also down size during weather like this. Do your self a favor an get some ratsos an other SMALL straight tail jigs. They are fish catchers. There is a bait store at Indian lake that sells these baits a local guy makes. I'll post some pics of them here this weekend


----------



## All Eyes

Another option that has worked well for me.


----------



## bobberbucket

I've done well with these sexy shad at nimi more than a few times


----------



## bobberbucket

All Eyes said:


> Another option that has worked well for me.
> View attachment 228593
> View attachment 228594


I've never tried the gulp waxies how do ya like them?


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> When the bite is tough or u want more bluegill bites I tip my jigs with a waxie.


Unless I'm icefishing I almost never want a bluegill bite lol


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> When I throw tubes I don't put any meat on the hook. Usually when I'm getting them on plastics don't need the meat. Do you guys use maggots etc.. to tip your jigs when using plastics?


I do both but when am crappie fishing I try not to tip depends on what they want! Maggots minnows and minnow heads!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I do both but when am crappie fishing I try not to tip depends on what they want! Maggots minnows and minnow heads!


I've never tried minnow heads for crappie in open water. I've done it for perch in open water but never crappie I'm gonna try that!


----------



## bobberbucket

Now I'll tell ya one thing that's worked well for the perch at nimi. If they eat you out of bait and your keeping perch rip their eyeballs out and put them on a hook those nimi perch go strait cannibal for some of there buddies eyes!


----------



## All Eyes

bobberbucket said:


> I've never tried the gulp waxies how do ya like them?


Prefer the Gulp over plastic. I've tossed them in the shallows and watched gills eat them up. They spit plastic but swallow Gulp.


----------



## bobberbucket

All Eyes said:


> Prefer the Gulp over plastic. I've tossed them in the shallows and watched gills eat them up. They spit plastic but swallow Gulp.


I gonna try some out icefishing next round of hard water we get.


----------



## ltroyer

Any bait shops open tomorrow that have minnows close to nimi ?


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Any bait shops open tomorrow that have minnows close to nimi ?


I know for sure J's long lake bait on portagelakes drive opens at 7 and is fully stocked just ring the doorbell if he isn't in the shop! Party line beverage sells bait on 619 opens at 7 also but they aren't real good about always having bait I was there a few days ago and they only had a couple dozen minnows you never know if they will actually have bait or not.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Unless I'm icefishing I almost never want a bluegill bite lol


Lol if they weren't so damn big were I fish I'd be the same.....
An I'm with all eyes gulp is GREAT...


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol if they weren't so damn big were I fish I'd be the same.....
> An I'm with all eyes gulp is GREAT...


I have access to a few private ponds and lakes that have monster gills I enjoy catching those. But our public lakes in my area are polluted with dink gills that will at times hit anything! I've grown a special hatred for them lol


----------



## Erieangler51

Lol. I've had Gulp in my bag every time we've been down. Complete forgot about it since they were biting the tubes....









Remember this day!! Slaughterfest on nothing but gulp


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Lol. I've had Gulp in my bag every time we've been down. Complete forgot about it since they were biting the tubes....
> View attachment 228598
> 
> 
> Remember this day!! Slaughterfest on nothing but gulp


Yeah I'll never forget that day!! that was the gulp minnows!!! I'm wondering about the gulp waxies!


----------



## bobberbucket

bobberbucket said:


> Yeah I'll never forget that day!! that was the gulp minnows!!! I'm wondering about the gulp waxies!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I've seen the gulp wax worms pull crappie through ice holes. It was just gulp wax worms on a 1/32oz plain leadhead


----------



## Saugeyefisher

But I prefer the gulp minnows and real waxiesm but definitely worth tossing in the tackle bag


----------



## JohnJH

Any of you ever use crappie nibbles?? How do they work for you?


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I know for sure J's long lake bait on portagelakes drive opens at 7 and is fully stocked just ring the doorbell if he isn't in the shop! Party line beverage sells bait on 619 opens at 7 also but they aren't real good about always having bait I was there a few days ago and they only had a couple dozen minnows you never know if they will actually have bait or not.


Thanks bobber bucket am going to give it a shot 2morrow


----------



## Walleyedisaster

bobberbucket said:


> Well the rains let up pretty good around 1030 this morning so I decided to hit nimi and boy was it a good time! sure I got rained on some through the day but I had a blast! Started off a little slow until I got them figured out. Started off getting a few crappie and perch on the gold #6 hook and minnow fishing 1.5-3.5 ft deep. But it wasn't exactly one after the other so I switched up to a purple and white sparkle tube with a black 1/32oz jig head under a bobber about 2ft I started slamming the crappie between 8-10 3/4 ". They just wanted it twitched a little sometimes other times the bobber hit the water and kept on going!! Caught around 40 or so crappie kept 12 from 10"-10 3/4" for the fryer the rest released to grow up a bit! Banner day for open water fishing in January
> View attachment 228330
> View attachment 228331
> View attachment 228332
> View attachment 228333
> View attachment 228334
> View attachment 228335
> View attachment 228336
> View attachment 228337
> View attachment 228338
> View attachment 228339


Hey where at nimi where you fishing at? I'm new to the lake and want to take my wife out for some panfish


----------



## miked913




----------



## All Eyes

Just be careful out there. Lots of soft spots from all this rain.


----------



## bobberbucket

Walleyedisaster said:


> Hey where at nimi where you fishing at? I'm new to the lake and want to take my wife out for some panfish


Welcome to the site! I see you just joined 7hrs ago nimi is a great reservoir 742 acres with a beautiful fully accessible shoreline. You should be able to hook up with some panfish in just about any shallow bay fishing from shore. Good luck 

Ps. I responded to your pm with some info which will hopefully assist you in your adventure.


----------



## bobberbucket

JohnJH said:


> Any of you ever use crappie nibbles?? How do they work for you?


I've only tried the nibbles a couple times without success. But I do know a few fisherman that can put a lot of fish in the boat with the nibbles. I'm just not one of them.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## bobberbucket

Double post I'm not sure why that keeps happening


----------



## Walleyedisaster

bobberbucket said:


> I've only tried the nibbles a couple times without success. But I do know a few fisherman that can put a lot of fish in the boat with the nibbles. I'm just not one of them.


I have used Crappie nibblers alot.. I do alot of Crappie tournaments and I spider alot using only Crappie nibblers.. good stuff..


----------



## bobberbucket

Walleyedisaster said:


> I have used Crappie nibblers alot.. I do alot of Crappie tournaments and I spider alot using only Crappie nibblers.. good stuff..


I've always been interested in spider rigging! But with the way the law is here in Ohio (2) rods per angler you would have to be with a couple buddies to make it work.


----------



## Walleyedisaster

bobberbucket said:


> I've always been interested in spider rigging! But with the way the law is here in Ohio (2) rods per angler you would have to be with a couple buddies to make it work.


Not at all.. I use 4 rods when my fishing partner is out and it works just as well use 3 jigs on each rod.. I'm very good at it and have the setup to do it.. I'll get ya out .. I fish pymutuning a lot Crappie tournaments and you can use 3 rods


----------



## bobberbucket

Walleyedisaster said:


> Not at all.. I use 4 rods when my fishing partner is out and it works just as well use 3 jigs on each rod.. I'm very good at it and have the setup to do it.. I'll get ya out .. I fish pymutuning a lot Crappie tournaments and you can use 3 rods


I'd really appreciate the lesson! I've got a couple spots I've been wanting to try the spider thing in for years!!


----------



## Walleyedisaster

The trick is slow and zig zags and long rods.. I got rods from 9-20 foot bnm rods.. I've pulled some monsters my biggest to date was 19 inches almost 3 lbs


----------



## bobberbucket

Walleyedisaster said:


> The trick is slow and zig zags and long rods.. I got rods from 9-20 foot bnm rods.. I've pulled some monsters my biggest to date was 19 inches almost 3 lbs


19" almost 3lbs that's a pig!

My personal best is my avatar 16 1/4 just shy of 2lbs
Out of one of the portagelakes


----------



## Fish2Win

Walleyedisaster said:


> The trick is slow and zig zags and long rods.. I got rods from 9-20 foot bnm rods.. I've pulled some monsters my biggest to date was 19 inches almost 3 lbs



Where do you fish crappie tourneys at?


----------



## ltroyer

Went to nimi this morning.fished for bout 3 hrs n nothing wanted to bite.tried jigs n minnows. Gulp maggots on pin mins and plain minnows on hook.anybody else out today?


----------



## Walleyedisaster

Did decent not real good.. 6-8 foot and let them all go but not the walleye I got at my local spillway..


----------



## bobberbucket

I didn't make it out today. The wife and kids tend to keep my weekends busy . Sounds like it was a tough day out there.


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> Unless I'm icefishing I almost never want a bluegill bite lol


Ever get into those big ones at Mosquito, ice or otherwise? Truly Heaven on Earth IMO!


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Ever get into those big ones at Mosquito, ice or otherwise? Truly Heaven on Earth IMO!


I've only fished skeeter a few times on the ice and never in open water. But I've herd lots of tales of football shaped 12" slabs in good numbers. Maybe some day I'll be lucky and experience some of that fun


----------



## ltroyer

Pulled nice ones out of skeeter 2 yrs ago.my buddy from work pulled 2 big gills last summer a 13 incher n 13 half both cought trolling for eyes.also might mention I've cought 13 14 inch crappie out of there


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Man 12 and 13 inch gills? Whaaa!
I thought I had it good with my home lake giving up a 71/2-81/2" average. I get PUMPED when I get them @9 or better!!!! 
I may see a road trip this spring. Anybody care to school me on mosquito crappie an slab gills this spring??I chase them from a kayak.

Oh I decided to leave the crappie alone hard to kayak comfy in 32° windy weather...
Fished for saugeye a couple hours last nite an got skunked....
Looking forward to seeing more nimi reports! I love em!


----------



## All Eyes

ltroyer said:


> Pulled nice ones out of skeeter 2 yrs ago.my buddy from work pulled 2 big gills last summer a 13 incher n 13 half both cought trolling for eyes.also might mention I've cought 13 14 inch crappie out of there


Have also caught some nice gills dragging leadcore on Skeeter. No 13 inchers tho. Wow


----------



## laynhardwood

I found an image of a 13" bluegill


----------



## ltroyer

I've cought some dandy gills at nimi in late March on jigs 9 to ten half inches


----------



## James F

I'm going to micro baits this year. I really like gulp alive, minnows and maggots are good for me.I have been using a drop shot and I am surprised at how well it works. I also like your posts and pics, I would like to get out and fish, but I'm looking at shoulder surgery. I'm hoping to be able to get out this spring.


----------



## bobberbucket

I used to have access to a private lake in portage county (muzzy lake) that lake had tons of huge gills! It was nothing to catch a 9" gill in there.


----------



## bobberbucket

James F said:


> I'm going to micro baits this year. I really like gulp alive, minnows and maggots are good for me.I have been using a drop shot and I am surprised at how well it works. I also like your posts and pics, I would like to get out and fish, but I'm looking at shoulder surgery. I'm hoping to be able to get out this spring.


Hopefully that shoulder surgery don't keep you out of action too long! When I had my elbow done it kept me out of the game for 9 months! It was miserable for me And anyone who had to be around me at that time. If this little teaser bit of January open water action is any indication of how good the spring bite is gonna be I can't wait! Let us know how good the micro baits work out for you!


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> I've cought some dandy gills at nimi in late March on jigs 9 to ten half inches


The only time I ever got into the big gills at nimi in numbers. I was fishing that gas well off of main st in July one afternoon I started pounding big gills on minnows one after the other from like 1 in the afternoon noon till dark! It was fun I've never run into them like that since.


----------



## 25asnyder

Walleyedisaster said:


> The trick is slow and zig zags and long rods.. I got rods from 9-20 foot bnm rods.. I've pulled some monsters my biggest to date was 19 inches almost 3 lbs


Danm I'd like to see that crapp Daddy


----------



## brad crappie

ltroyer said:


> Pulled nice ones out of skeeter 2 yrs ago.my buddy from work pulled 2 big gills last summer a 13 incher n 13 half both cought trolling for eyes.also might mention I've cought 13 14 inch crappie out of there


No way on the Gil's need proof of those!


----------



## bobberbucket

Just rolled past nimi looked a little breezy from the main st ramp. I was thinking about giving it a go. But I've got a couple other places on my mind. Either way I got 4 dozen minnows in the bed of my truck and were looking for trouble with some crappies today


----------



## icebucketjohn

Wow.... Good luck on a cold day like today.


----------



## bobberbucket

So far it's six lost bobbers and one dink better than staying home


----------



## bobberbucket

Things are looking up


----------



## bassguy72

Cool post keep the pics coming!!!! Just makes me want to leave work behind and go fishing!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 4. Had to do a good bit of searching but once I found them it was game on! The weather was difficult at times but I persisted through a few Heavy snow showers and the constant chore of cleaning ice out of my guides. Managed to catch 17 crappie between 6-10.5" a couple dozen large mouth bass between 10-17" and a bunch of perch some BIG FAT ones too! All fish caught on gold #6 hook and minnow fished 2.5-3.5 ft deep under a float around some down trees in a tusc river tributary. All fish were released as I was in a fish catching mood not a fish cleaning mood! some of those perch were shocked they were being released and held still for a picture in the water before swimming off! It was a heck of a lot better than setting home all day that's for sure!


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## miked913

Dude that's awesome! But you have to find a way to set up you shanty and cast out the door or something!!


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Dude that's awesome! But you have to find a way to set up you shanty and cast out the door or something!!


That's a good idea! But I couldn't bring my self to set my precious otter up in that riverbank mud!


----------



## BASSunlimited

Nice job and awesome pics bobberbucket. You're definitely a hardcore fishermen. Keep it up.


----------



## bobberbucket

Double post


----------



## Erieangler51

bobberbucket said:


> That's a good idea! But I couldn't bring my self to set my precious otter up in that riverbank mud!



The best part is is that I can see you setting it up in the bank and kicking the buddy heater on hopefully we're back walking on top of it before too long


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> The best part is is that I can see you setting it up in the bank and kicking the buddy heater on hopefully we're back walking on top of it before too long


You know I love to run that heater! can't wait to be back out on the ice!


----------



## icebucketjohn

wonderful Pics. They sure are making all us 'desk-fisherman' drool a lil.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Are these creek largemouth the norm for you in winter? I have a small creek I fish in the winter for saugeye/wipers/crappie. An for some reason the largemouth go nuts in the winter.
You have actually inspired me to grab some monnies an hit it this weekend


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Are these creek largemouth the norm for you in winter? I have a small creek I fish in the winter for saugeye/wipers/crappie. An for some reason the largemouth go nuts in the winter.
> You have actually inspired me to grab some monnies an hit it this weekend


I always seem to run into largemouth in the slightly warmer waters of river tributaries and lake feeder creeks during the winter. I catch lots in them year round but In the winter they don't often pass up the easy meal! Occasionally I catch some big bass in very small waters in the winter. I wish there were saugeye and wipers in the little streams I fish! Good luck this weekend I hope ya get a bunch! I hope to be icefishing by the weekend!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> I've only fished skeeter a few times on the ice and never in open water. But I've herd lots of tales of football shaped 12" slabs in good numbers. Maybe some day I'll be lucky and experience some of that fun


Three of us got into the gills by accident on a Sunday afternoon several years ago. (If you've seen this posted by me on here before, apology's!) Anyway we were casting CP Swings with half a crawler on it in 8 or 9 fow on the edge of a weedbed somewhere east of the campground. Caught a big gill so big it had ALL THREE hooks of the treble in it's mouth! So big you couldn't hold them flat in your hand to unhook-had to grasp them across their back. All big, spawning "humpbacks"(big gills spawn Much deeper than their smaller bretheren). We only caught 13 that day. One guy took some bearings and told his brother the approximate area to try the next day. The brother found them and with standard gill baits, caught 3/4 of a bucketfull!(not a "good thing" to do-taking large numbers of the biggest gills from any lake!) I've looked for them since occasionally while eye fishing and haven't been able to "time" it just right. Only get an occasional one but I'm certain they're still in there, maybe out in deeper water.


----------



## Popspastime

You know how long it takes to grow Hump Backs? Once you take them their gone..


----------



## bobberbucket

Popspastime said:


> You know how long it takes to grow Hump Backs? Once you take them their gone..


Just out of curiosity how long does it take?


----------



## c. j. stone

icebucketjohn said:


> wonderful Pics. They sure are making all us 'desk-fisherman' drool a lil.


Lately(with Bad sciatica!), I've become a damn "recliner fisherman"!!


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Just out of curiosity how long does it then the take?


Depends on how fertile the lake is the habitat and so on! It might take a Gil 9 years to get 9 inches! That means 1in a year! In the north slower growth rates then the south! That's why we need a limit on Gil's at the lakes that have good size Gil's! Some lakes definitely don't need a limit they need to be thinned out!


----------



## c. j. stone

There's been several articles on panfish growth rates( particularly bluegill) in recent InFisherman magazines. Primarily deals with Minnesota lakes. They put size limits AND quantity limits on them in various lakes-some lakes allowed only THREE fish to be kept 8" or over! They also mention the larger males are the key to larger-sized populations. They said stunting can result in lakes where most of the large males are kept. Kind of complicated but if anyone's really interested, they should try to find the articles. I assume some of this theory applies to other species as well!?


----------



## bobberbucket

I've read a lot in the in the last 24 hours about gills. And there's lots of different opinions out there about them. I'm looking at gills totally different now! I probably still won't target them except occasionally when icefishing. But the next time I catch a 5" or a 9" gill I'm gonna think dang dude you must have dodged a ton of predators and hooks to get this big! And I'm gonna start releasing my dinks when I'm icefishing except when the bird is around. I've gained a lot of respect for the species in the last 24 hours. Thanks to all of you for your input it has been very interesting learning a little about gills.


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I've read a lot in the in the last 24 hours about gills. And there's lots of different opinions out there about them. I'm looking at gills totally different now! I probably still won't target them except occasionally when icefishing. But the next time I catch a 5" or a 9" gill I'm gonna think dang dude you must have dodged a ton of predators and hooks to get this big! And I'm gonna start releasing my dinks when I'm icefishing except when the bird is around. I've gained a lot of respect for the species in the last 24 hours. Thanks to all of you for your input it has been very interesting learning a little about gills.


Some places the dinks need thinned out some they don't! Also never throw a small redear on the ice!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Some places the dinks need thinned out some they don't! Also never throw a small redear on the ice!


I've been tossing dinks on the ice on the same body's of water for 18 years along with many others thousands of dinks . I can't say one way or the other weather it's helped or not. So I'm personally just gonna give it up except when feeding the bird. I doubt my change will make an impact one way or the other. But I'll give the little guys a chance. As far as the redears I'd never toss one of them on the ice and I can't stand seeing 6-7" redears going out of portagelakes by the bucket full! They should put limits on both size and numbers of them imo.


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I've been tossing dinks on the ice on the same body's of water for 18 years along with many others thousands of dinks . I can't say one way or the other weather it's helped or not. So I'm personally just gonna give it up except when feeding the bird. I doubt my change will make an impact one way or the other. But I'll give the little guys a chance. As far as the redears I'd never toss one of them on the ice and I can't stand seeing 6-7" redears going out of portagelakes by the bucket full! They should put limits on both size and numbers of them imo.


Portage lakes need to be restocked with saugeye like they used to do they are eating machines another predator to get the balance in check! I was to young and did not fish the portage lakes when they did and I was told how much better it was! What I have seen in lakes that do stock and have good return on eyes they got good panfish! My opinion is another predator is needed! The state stop stocking saugeye in the portage lakes cause the threat of them getting north in the canal to Erie and they could screw up the natural eye population! Saugeye are suppose to be sterile but a small % might not be! They did walleye in the portage lakes and they did not do well besides Nimmi supposely. Also the core made the water flow north instead of the natural flow south in the canal that's when they stopped saugeye stocking!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Portage lakes need to be restocked with saugeye like they used to do they are eating machines another predator to get the balance in check! I was to young and did not fish the portage lakes when they did and I was told how much better it was! What I have seen in lakes that do stock and have good return on eyes they got good panfish! My opinion is another predator is needed! The state stop stocking saugeye in the portage lakes cause the threat of them getting north in the canal to Erie and they could screw up the natural eye population! Saugeye are suppose to be sterile but a small % might not be! They did walleye in the portage lakes and they did not do well besides Nimmi supposely. Also the core made the water flow north instead of the natural flow south in the canal that's when they stopped saugeye stocking!


Could not agree more about the need for toothy predators to be stocked in the portage lakes. I was also younger when they stocked the eyes in the lakes. But remember when you could knock the snot out of them with some big twisters long story short everyone kept every little cigar they caught and once they quit stocking fishing for them went in the dumpster real quick! I wish they would stock some eyes or a bunch of pike or something other than dang channel cats!


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Could not agree more about the need for toothy predators to be stocked in the portage lakes. I was also younger when they stocked the eyes in the lakes. But remember when you could knock the snot out of them with some big twisters long story short everyone kept every little cigar they caught and once they quit stocking fishing for them went in the dumpster real quick! I wish they would stock some eyes or a bunch of pike or something other than dang channel cats!


Agreed!


----------



## fishingfool101

I catch these gills one after another at a NE Ohio lake it go to. I do not keep them !!!! Catch and release. Every location on the lake I pull up on and drop shot, is a 11 to 12 gill. I guess my point is instead of keeping all the dinks, manage the lake by practicing catch and release giving the dinks a chance to grow and survive.


----------



## guppygill

I remember fishing the metal docks at North when they stocked saugeye. Night fishing was the trick. But Because they hit so good near shore, people were keeping all the little ones. I to Bobber would throw dinks on ice. I stopped though, but I do feed your bird at OSP!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> I remember fishing the metal docks at North when they stocked saugeye. Night fishing was the trick. But Because they hit so good near shore, people were keeping all the little ones. I to Bobber would throw dinks on ice. I stopped though, but I do feed your bird at OSP!!!


My bird greatly appreciates the meal


----------



## icebucketjohn

THANKS GUYS FOR THE MEALS!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well after having to do some searching for bait party line had no bait and long lake bait wasn't open I ended up finally getting some at the pipe rack. Ran into OGF member (Ohioprofisherman ) on my quest for lively bait it was a pleasure to meet you and chat a little bit! Now that I've got some lively bait I'm headed out in pursuit of some feeshes!


----------



## bobberbucket

Fished nimi up one side and down the other minnows tubes nothing doing for me. Fished everywhere down the east shoreline all along the south shore and some of the western shore. Can't seem to shake the skunk off today.


----------



## OhioProFisherman

We got skunked today as well at nimi...sad sad day..


----------



## bobberbucket

OhioProFisherman said:


> We got skunked today as well at nimi...sad sad day..


Well at least I'm not alone. It was like there wasn't a fish in the lake out there today.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

OhioProFisherman said:


> We got skunked today as well at nimi...sad sad day..


Slacker!


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Lewzer

> I remember fishing the metal docks at North when they stocked saugeye. Night fishing was the trick. But Because they hit so good near shore, people were keeping all the little ones.


I remember the saugeye at Nimi. The late 90's were the bomb. They weren't too difficult to pattern and limits were not uncommon. The walleye are more random and wander around the lake. I had a couple of patterns for them but once you get somewhat confident, they change...


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> I had a couple of patterns for them but once you get somewhat confident, they change...


Their ability to vanish without a trace has always amazed me! With nimi there's so many place they could be. Lots of places the should be but aren't it's almost like chasing a ghost. The last time I hooked up with one I was perch fishing in 14 fow drop shot with a #4 hook and minnow I thought for sure I had a dang big cat on the line! Until it came from under the boat and I got a glimpse of it. I was stunned got it right next to the boat had no net went to reach for it that gold hook straitened out before I got my hand on the fish and in a flash it was gone. I was sick about it for good while.


----------



## brad crappie

Is the state still stocking eyes in nimmi?


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Is the state still stocking eyes in nimmi?


I'm pretty sure they stopped the walleye stocking in 08


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I'm pretty sure they stopped the walleye stocking in 08


Good they were not doing good enough! They stock the cats cause it's cheap for the state! Easy to raise them!


----------



## c. j. stone

Actually, channels, once they get some size to them!, are decent(and cheap) predators. Moggie continues to be a reasonable panfish option(Wft soon!) since channel catfish stocking began a few years back. Plus, many cat-men love them for the table!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Good they were not doing good enough! They stock the cats cause it's cheap for the state! Easy to raise them!












I could be wrong about that their website still says stocking annually. I know when they stocked in the past it was fingerlings I'm guessing that lots of them were eaten by other fish before they had a chance to be anything.


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Actually, channels, once they get some size to them!, are decent(and cheap) predators. Moggie continues to be a reasonable panfish option(Wft soon!) since channel catfish stocking began a few years back. Plus, many cat-men love them for the table!


Yeah but we have enough and have had enough of catfish out here I don't ever remember anyone complaining about the lack of catfish anywhere. But I totally agree they are doing a great job at Moggy and I don't know much about the foot other Than I hate the foot and it hates me back


----------



## Erieangler51

Lol. The foot is a good one. You would like it better now with a vex. 

I personally don't see the cats doing much difference in Mogadore to help the panfishing. Why would the cats chase panfish when they have endless amounts of shad. Much softer meal. Fishing remains good for cookie cutter crappies in the 8-11" range but very rarely catch any fish over 12" anymore. There's not enough fishing pressure there anymore to weed the fish out. Back in the day when the boat stakes were there and a lot more people panfished you wouldn't catch 200-300 fish a day like now but you were catching 30-50 fish but they were all 11-14"


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Lol. The foot is a good one. You would like it better now with a vex.
> 
> I personally don't see the cats doing much difference in Mogadore to help the panfishing. Why would the cats chase panfish when they have endless amounts of shad. Much softer meal. Fishing remains good for cookie cutter crappies in the 8-11" range but very rarely catch any fish over 12" anymore. There's not enough fishing pressure there anymore to weed the fish out. Back in the day when the boat stakes were there and a lot more people panfished you wouldn't catch 200-300 fish a day like now but you were catching 30-50 fish but they were all 11-14"


You make a good point about the abundance of shad in Mogadore. They ought to dump some eyes in there that would be fun. Heck with the foot I swore off and forgot about that place


----------



## guppygill

they still stock Nimi with walleye fingerlings every year.


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe they should spend a little more of our money and instead of stocking itty bitty's give us some 5-7" eyes! I bet they would have a much better survival rate.


----------



## laynhardwood

I think the reason larger walleye are not stocked is because it will cost almost 2 dollars more per fish. It costs roughly 50 cents to raise a fingerling and it costs 2.50 to raise larger fish up to 8". The survival rate of the fingerlings is usually about 5 percent for the first year. It is a little over 20 percent for first year survival of larger stocked walleye. The cost is just too high but it would be awesome. I would like to see a test done with stocking larger vs smaller walleye to see which would be most cost effective and produce better results.


----------



## swone

Nimisila Walleye proof!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

laynhardwood said:


> I think the reason larger walleye are not stocked is because it will cost almost 2 dollars more per fish. It costs roughly 50 cents to raise a fingerling and it costs 2.50 to raise larger fish up to 8". The survival rate of the fingerlings is usually about 5 percent for the first year. It is a little over 20 percent for first year survival of larger stocked walleye. The cost is just too high but it would be awesome. I would like to see a test done with stocking larger vs smaller walleye to see which would be most cost effective and produce better results.


I totally agree that cost is the main reason they don't stock larger fish. Don't they stock larger walleye in other lakes or am I wrong about that? If they do then why not nimi? I'd like your test idea they should give us some and set strict limits and enforce them and see what happens! It will probably never happen channel cats are their cheap easy solution the state really only cares about making money for itself.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Nimisila Walleye proof!!!
> 
> View attachment 229051


Shhhh


----------



## bobberbucket

I'd be in support of an increase of license fees to fund it . If it's all about the money. Raise them up to 25.00 a year and give us a more aggressive inland walleye stocking program! They could also use some of that money they throw away on stocking trout in places they have no Chances of surviving the heat!

Edit: Or how about an inland walleye stamp? make it so you must purchase a special stamp to keep inland walleye and the money could fund an aggressive stocking program.


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> I'd be in support of an increase of license fees to fund it . If it's all about the money.
> 
> Edit: Or how about an inland walleye stamp? make it so you must purchase a special stamp to keep inland walleye and the money could fund an aggressive stocking program.


Personally, I don't think(most) fishermen would buy a stamp(unless of course it was manditory to have 'when pursuing' walleye)! Most feel they are "entitiled" to good fishing in all areas since they ponied up the money for a license?! And I also think an increase in license fees would reduce the current numbers of fishermen, thereby reducing what funds are available now for stocking, etc. The guy who buys a license for a once a year fishing adventure for a family picnic or guided trip just might "reconsider" if it is worth it! JMHO


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Personally, I don't think(most) fishermen would buy a stamp(unless of course it was manditory to have 'when pursuing' walleye)! Most feel they are "entitiled" to good fishing in all areas since they ponied up the money for a license?! And I also think an increase in license fees would reduce the current numbers of fishermen, thereby reducing what funds are available now for stocking, etc. The guy who buys a license for a once a year fishing adventure for a family picnic or guided trip just might "reconsider" if it is worth it! JMHO


I say the guy who gos on a once a year fishing adventure can still buy a 1 day license for $11.00 but if he intendeds on keeping inland walleye he's gonna have to cough up $10.00 for a walleye stamp. Also I wouldn't want to require a stamp to fish for them I'd want to require a stamp only if your harvesting them. I'd gladly pay $20.00 for a license or more and 10.00 additional dollars for a stamp for walleye no different than buying a hunting license Duck stamps deer tags etc.


----------



## bobberbucket

Then again I'm still asking a lot from a state so lazy they can't even provide enough adequate panfish cover for our lakes! like bunch of old Christmas trees would break their piggy bank!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> Then again I'm still asking a lot from a state so lazy they can't even provide enough adequate panfish cover for our lakes! like bunch of old Christmas trees would break their piggy bank!


Agree 100 %!! Trees are temporary before they disintegrate but if done regularly, work great. (Your favorite lake! Wft) could stand all they could haul into it! A barren desert offshore! Before the sunken tire reefs broke apart/scattered, those were some real hot spots!-and there were only a few of them! We used to put weighted/tied up xmas, trees off the old Engineering Fishing Club's tee dock-Crappie Heaven!(Perch too.)


----------



## bobberbucket

Wft is a perfect example of the state failing to provide for a fishery.


----------



## snag

That are putting more xmas trees in Berlin soon.


----------



## bobberbucket

Yeah trees for Berlin that already has tons of structure. But none for a place like wingfoot


----------



## Erieangler51

They dumped a bunch in wingfoot after last ice season but all were in the dumbest spots you could think of


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> They dumped a bunch in wingfoot after last ice season but all were in the dumbest spots you could think of


Well at least they put something in that featureless gold fish bowl!


----------



## guppygill

Hey Bobber, did you check Nimi today, open water or ice near shore. Gonna go out tomorrow after the sun melts the skin ice, 45 degrees


----------



## missionfishin

Looked like most of it had skim ice on it.


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> Hey Bobber, did you check Nimi today, open water or ice near shore. Gonna go out tomorrow after the sun melts the skin ice, 45 degrees


I haven't checked in a couple days. It was 100% open two days ago might be some ice in the shallow bays but I imagine you'll find plenty of fishable water maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## swone

You will not find fishable water on the Christman road side, it locked up Friday night, but there was open water on the south side of the lake


----------



## Erieangler51

Mogadore was pretty much locked up yesterday with a few small spots open. Didn't appear to be very thick maybe 1" I would assume nimi is probably about the same


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> You will not find fishable water on the Christman road side, it locked up Friday night, but there was open water on the south side of the lake


I'm glad you posted ! I was just about to text you and ask how christman was looking.


----------



## bobberbucket

There was at least an inch on the lakemore side of Springfield yesterday too.


----------



## guppygill

Thanks guys!!


----------



## bukinut

Took awhile to read through all of these pages. I was really surprised that there were people out there dishing out some hate. I was also a newbie to perch and saw photos posted bobberbucket at Nimi with a boat full of perch. I never fished perch before and asked bobberbucket for some advice as a perch newbie. He pm'd me with advice, location and depth. Needless to say, my 2 kids and I had an epic day of perch, lots of dinks (for you haters), but also 15 keepers that were absolutely incredible for a family fish fry. 

Since then, the kids and I have put in the work to target and track crappie and perch at Nimi with great success. Keep posting those pics bobberbucket!


----------



## bobberbucket

bukinut said:


> Took awhile to read through all of these pages. I was really surprised that there were people out there dishing out some hate. I was also a newbie to perch and saw photos posted bobberbucket at Nimi with a boat full of perch. I never fished perch before and asked bobberbucket for some advice as a perch newbie. He pm'd me with advice, location and depth. Needless to say, my 2 kids and I had an epic day of perch, lots of dinks (for you haters), but also 15 keepers that were absolutely incredible for a family fish fry.
> 
> Since then, the kids and I have put in the work to target and track crappie and perch at Nimi with great success. Keep posting those pics bobberbucket!


Thank you very much for your supportive post! I'm extremely happy to hear you and the kids are still at it & that you are putting in time to pattern the fish! Your teaching them a skill that they can't learn in a classroom while making unforgettable memories with them! Which is flipping AWESOME! If I remember right it was around the summer of 2014 I'll never forget being in my boat a couple hundred yards away watching you and your kids boating fish and having a great time! Best of luck in your future adventures! If you happen to see me out on the the water stop by and say hello!


----------



## bobberbucket

First cast of the day! Let's hope it's a good sign of good fishing today in this beautiful weather


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 229201
> 
> 
> First cast of the day! Let's hope it's a good sign of good fishing today in this beautiful weather


Wrong Kind bobber!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Wrong Kind bobber!


 I know but at least these green carp are entertaining! And there getting bigger


----------



## bobberbucket

Well called it quits at 5. Couldn't seem to stick any big crappie today managed to catch about 20 smalls 4-8" also caught around 75 largemouth between 8-16" couple small gills and a few small perch. The weather was present and mild a little chill in the breeze but not bad. Sorry about the booger picture didn't realize it was there. Fish were caught on gold hook and minnow as well as black jig and purple and white tube. Jig and a minnow did a pretty good number on them too.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> Well called it quits at 5. Couldn't seem to stick any big crappie today managed to catch about 20 smalls 4-8" also caught around 75 largemouth between 8-16" couple small gills and a few small perch. The weather was present and mild a little chill in the breeze but not bad. Sorry about the booger picture didn't realize it was there. Fish were caught on gold hook and minnow as well as black jig and purple and white tube. Jig and a minnow did a pretty good number on them too.
> View attachment 229214
> View attachment 229215
> View attachment 229216
> View attachment 229217
> View attachment 229218
> View attachment 229219
> View attachment 229220


Well done bobber!


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks as if the rains are gonna be taking a little break. Think I'll head out and see if this warm weather got them hungry today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well fished all the fishable water on christman which wasn't a lot. lots of ice covered bays still and a considerable amount of shore ice on the east side of the lake. Can't even wet a line at the bridge at eddies! Hit a few spots no bites no fish. Might try somewhere else this afternoon because it ain't happening at nimi today!


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn bobber did you hit the lottery? How do you have so much time? I'm guessing you're a roofer or landscaper


----------



## bobberbucket

Finally first fish of the day!


----------



## fishingfool101

set-the-drag said:


> Damn bobber did you hit the lottery? How do you have so much time? I'm guessing you're a roofer or landscaper


I'm retired after working 30 years and work 3-4 days a week part time and don't have enough time to fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

I've established that the first one wasn't a fluke


----------



## set-the-drag

Are you using same setup as yesterday


----------



## set-the-drag

Seeing all these pictures is making me restless I'm making my way to water this weekend


----------



## crappieboo420

Bobberbucket was you at the firestone spillway today?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Are you using same setup as yesterday


Yes same set up gold # 6 and a minnow 1.5 under a float.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Bobberbucket was you at the firestone spillway today?


Yes I was until the rains ran me off.


----------



## Erieangler51

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 229283
> 
> 
> I've established that the first one wasn't a fluke



I can smell them crappies from hartville


----------



## bobberbucket

Had to quit at 3 caught about a dozen crappie 8-12" gave the 4 or 5 over 10" I had on the stringer to a buddy. I did a lot of searching today fished nimi the firestone park spillway. North reservoir ,long lake and west reservoir. The conditions were trying but I finally managed to track down some fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> I can smell them crappies from hartville


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Damn bobber did you hit the lottery? How do you have so much time? I'm guessing you're a roofer or landscaper


My job allows me to be able to take the winter off except a little emergency on call here and there. And my wife is very understanding when it comes to my fishing habit since I'm so busy in the summer with work and family camping trips with the wife and kids etc. I don't get much fishing done in the summer so when my slow season rolls around I go on serious fishing marathons


----------



## set-the-drag

That's good at least you can get out and do some fishing. How deep do you think the water was where you got them? I got some spots at ladue I was thinking about hitting just was trying to gauge where to go depth wise


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> That's good at least you can get out and do some fishing. How deep do you think the water was where you got them? I got some spots at ladue I was thinking about hitting just was trying to gauge where to go depth wise


I caught fish in 2-6 fow and I was fishing way shallow 12" 1.5 deep max they were hanging around some weed edges and bushes. I toss it right up in the shallows under the bushes drag it out a foot or two and let that minnow go to town around the weed edge.


----------



## set-the-drag

Cool sounds like they are in the spring spots already. Going to take the boat out Saturday and try to catch up!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Cool sounds like they are in the spring spots already. Going to take the boat out Saturday and try to catch up!


If you can find some shallows with the water temp pushing 40 you should have a productive time. The north & east sides of the bodies of water I've been fishing have been the most productive. Channels creek mouths culverts bridges weed edges have all been good.


----------



## OhioProFisherman

bobberbucket said:


> Yeah trees for Berlin that already has tons of structure. But none for a place like wingfoot


I saw them fill the ramps up this year with Xmas trees already few big dump trucks full...


----------



## OhioProFisherman

OhioProFisherman said:


> I saw them fill the ramps up this year at berlin with Xmas trees already few big dump trucks full...


----------



## bobberbucket

OhioProFisherman said:


> I saw them fill the ramps up this year with Xmas trees already few big dump trucks full...


Hope they take a few truckloads to some of the other area lakes that desperately them.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Bobber, I think since it's between you and I for fisherman of the year, we are gonna need to a have a fish off!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Bobber, I think since it's between you and I for fisherman of the year, we are gonna need to a have a fish off!


 Let's see who can catch the biggest with a cane pole!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Oh man it's getting deep in here now.time to bust out the chest waders


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> Let's see who can catch the biggest with a cane pole!


I'm 6'5 so I have the advantage of reaching farther


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I'm 6'5 so I have the advantage of reaching farther


That's ok I'll just catch the ones you throw past


----------



## bobberbucket

Well around 11 today I decided I wasn't going to sit around all day. Made my way over to the lake there was a little bite to the breeze today and it was slowing down the fishing a bit for sure. But I ended up catching 8 between 9-11.5" which I gave to another local fisherman I've seen out and about before. Not sure if he's a member here or not he wasn't doing bad himself. while I was there he caught a coup crappie and a couple bass one 19" i would say was on the upper side of 4.5 lbs the other 13.5" and was around 2lbs either way he had a decent meal going when I called it quits at 2:00pm all of my fish came on the gold number 6 hook and minnow 12" deep under a float as tight to the bushes as I could get it. All an all enjoyable few hours of fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

That fish basket is awesome! I've been wanting to rig up something simple for my kayak....
Hmmm flaky cold water bass fillets! 
A few always find there way into my freezer in the winter.
GreAt job as usual. I will have to say. This has become my favorite thread this winter! I've really enjoyed reading it!


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> That fish basket is awesome! I've been wanting to rig up something simple for my kayak....
> Hmmm flaky cold water bass fillets!
> A few always find there way into my freezer in the winter.
> GreAt job as usual. I will have to say. This has become my favorite thread this winter! I've really enjoyed reading it!


I'm glad you enjoy the thread. The basket was the other fisherman's he said he made it. It is just a regular wire basket with an inner tube around the top seemed to work great! I've never eaten a large mouth that size I don't Know how delicious it would be


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Just like a 14"er.... an I don't often either. But will occasionly,especially if I set out to keep fish that day,and just don't have quite enough and are usually an "accident " catch this time a year for me...


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet if you baked a big one with some garlic and lemons it would be just fine. Might even be good


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone been out? Been stuck around the house helping the wife with some stuff for her home business. From the sounds of things she's got plans for me all weekend! Hopefully someone gets out and keeps the fish entertained they are probably hungry & lonely


----------



## set-the-drag

Planning on going out tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Planning on going out tomorrow


So far looks like you'll have decent weather! Good luck I hope you catch a boat load!


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah I'll keep you posted I'm hoping my spots are as good as yours. Maybe I'll have you blow on my hook for some of that Damn magic you have lol


----------



## Bprice1031

Glad to see you posted something today bobber, was starting to wonder if you fell in somewhere.


----------



## bobberbucket

LOL I assure you I have no magic! I know it seems as if I catch a lot of fish at times. But I've had plenty of skunks I just fish a lot when I can. I used to have a buddy who was really good with the ladies one time I asked him how he got all that action "He said " you gotta ask a lot to get a lot! " I've sorta applied his theory to fishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Glad to see you posted something today bobber, was starting to wonder if you fell in somewhere.


I Fell in the honey do list


----------



## set-the-drag

Hey bobber how small where the minnows you were using


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Hey bobber how small where the minnows you were using


They wanted the smallest minnows I could find.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Here's what strongpersuader and I got cookin today


----------



## set-the-drag

Haha dock shanty not a bad idea.


----------



## set-the-drag

Are you guys getting any bites


----------



## BIGEYURK25

set-the-drag said:


> Are you guys getting any bites


Catching some gills


----------



## BIGEYURK25

set-the-drag said:


> Haha dock shanty not a bad idea.


Wind is brutally cold so this was my best idea.


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 229517
> 
> Here's what strongpersuader and I got cookin today


Right on! I've never done the shanty dock thing but it looks fun!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> Right on! I've never done the shanty dock thing but it looks fun!


I've used my 8x8 popup before and set it where the docks cross and was able to fish all 4 corners of the shanty! I got a pick somewhere, I'll try to find it


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 229517
> 
> Here's what strongpersuader and I got cookin today


I left not long after you did. Dude you gotta keep that shanty in the garage, you would have caught way more fish.... I'm going to try my dock today being so close to the lake. Crappies should be turning on there soon.


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> I'm glad you enjoy the thread. The basket was the other fisherman's he said he made it. It is just a regular wire basket with an inner tube around the top seemed to work great! I've never eaten a large mouth that size I don't Know how delicious it would be


I Used to use that setup for wading Mogadore for early, staging(and spawning) crappie. 8" trailer or wheelbarrow tube works great. Leave the top open, they don't jump out plus if in a boat, you never loose it if somehow, the tie rope comes loose!(and we've all sunk a basket with fish in it-kind of a sick feeling!)


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> (and we've all sunk a basket with fish in it-kind of a sick feeling!)


Yeah I know I've lost a couple baskets. It puts a big damper on the trip for sure! I'm gonna make one of these tube deals before the spring action gets real hot!


----------



## GULPisgreat

Is the lake open or did the last few days ice it up a little?


----------



## bobberbucket

GULPisgreat said:


> Is the lake open or did the last few days ice it up a little?


Wide open. There might be a little ice in some bays.


----------



## fishingfool101

Here's some real crappies for ya


----------



## set-the-drag

Where's your pole?


----------



## Erieangler51

set-the-drag said:


> Where's your pole?


Probably doesn't own one


----------



## fishingfool101

set-the-drag said:


> Where's your pole?


I can't take my Loomis GLX to the fishing show


----------



## Erieangler51

Man those are almost as big as the slab white crappies that roam around the foot


----------



## fishingfool101

Yeah your right !!!!


----------



## laynhardwood

Erieangler51 said:


> Man those are almost as big as the slab white crappies that roam around the foot


Oh man this was a fun couple of days lol


----------



## c. j. stone

Erieangler51 said:


> Man those are almost as big as the slab white crappies that roam around the foot


Maybe 'Reel'foot!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

This thread is starting to get the fall shore walleye bite status with all these replies..... it's basically a nice general thread and I am lovin it! I'm hittin a pond with some perch in it, I'll report back later


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I'm hittin a pond with some perch in it, I'll report back later


Right on it's a perchy looking day out there!catch a bucket full!


----------



## set-the-drag

I didn't make it out yesterday my spots looked icy still kinda bummed Looking ahead to this coming weekend weather looks great right now lets hope it holds. I need to feel some crappie!!!!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Welp, didn't go as planned, only 1 between 3 of us and missed one more....so I'll just post this fish for something to look at


----------



## bobberbucket

At least you got out!! I'm hoping I'll get out tomorrow


----------



## bukinut

You didn't miss anything. I hit Nimi near C5 off of a point with small chartreuse/white Mister Twisters with a small spinner. After striking out for 30 min, I tried plastics under bobber with no luck. I tried the Tusc before that, but the water was too high and flooded some of my access. The wind was hard to hide from today. I didn't have live bait or more than 1.5 hours to fish, FWIW.


----------



## bobberbucket

bukinut said:


> You didn't miss anything. I hit Nimi near C5 off of a point with small chartreuse/white Mister Twisters with a small spinner. After striking out for 30 min, I tried plastics under bobber with no luck. I tried the Tusc before that, but the water was too high and flooded some of my access. The wind was hard to hide from today. I didn't have live bait or more than 1.5 hours to fish, FWIW.


Thanks for the report! I bet the wind was beyond annoying at least you got to make a few casts.


----------



## bobberbucket

I think I'm gonna give it a go this afternoon noon somewhere....I'd go out earlier but being that it's my birthday I remembered I have to go get new tags for my truck & a new license this year. Hopefully the BMV isn't too time consuming and hopefully that awful NW wind lays down some! I'd be happy just to catch one today.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I think I'm gonna give it a go this afternoon noon somewhere....I'd go out earlier but being that it's my birthday I remembered I have to go get new tags for my truck & a new license this year. Hopefully the BMV isn't too time consuming and hopefully that awful NW wind lays down some! I'd be happy just to catch one today.


Let me be the first.HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!Keep Fishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Let me be the first.HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!Keep Fishing.


Thank you I plan on it !


----------



## Mooner

Happy birthday, bobber. Yesterday was my daughter's birthday. 
BTW, where can you launch at Nimi? (I'm new in these parts) Have a good one!


----------



## bobberbucket

Mooner said:


> Happy birthday, bobber. Yesterday was my daughter's birthday.
> BTW, where can you launch at Nimi? (I'm new in these parts) Have a good one!


Thank you ! Welcome to the site! There are 4 launches available at nimi 1 on the south Main Street side and 3 on christman road the first launch on Christman is C-1 all the lots are numbered the campground has a launch and so does C-6 . Nimi is 740 acres beautiful and electric motors only.


----------



## bobberbucket

First fish of the day just a little guy


----------



## bobberbucket

Going alright so far. Lots of bass and small crappie


----------



## set-the-drag

Good to see I'm going Friday thru Sunday the warm weather should have them active


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 3:30 caught a variety of species most of which were on the small side. Caught around 25 crappie from 4 to 10" a bunch of largemouth none over 3lbs a few perch in the 6-9" range a warmouth and a few gills. The breeze still had a good nip to it but the sunshine made it much more tolerable. All fish caught on gold number 6 hook and minnow under a float 1.5 to 4ft deep. Some of them would hammer it right away others wanted a little coaxing. All released to grow up a bit. Glad I was able to enjoy another day outdoors!


----------



## ButtaYak

What's your preferred method of hooking your minnows, bobber? Looks like a fun day... enjoy your posts.


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like you took a bite out of that basses tail! Had to be a good time


----------



## bobberbucket

ButtaYak said:


> What's your preferred method of hooking your minnows, bobber? Looks like a fun day... enjoy your posts.


Thanks! I switch up I hook them every way they can be hooked depends on what the fish want. Today mouth hook and tail hook were about equally effective .


----------



## ButtaYak

Does Eddie's have minnows this time of year, is he open?


----------



## bobberbucket

ButtaYak said:


> Does Eddie's have minnows this time of year, is he open?


I believe there's an honors refrigerator there with bait but the shop itself isn't open yet. I usually go to long lake bait because I usually want a bunch of minnows.


----------



## Erieangler51

bobberbucket said:


> I believe there's an honors refrigerator there with bait but the shop itself isn't open yet. I usually go to long lake bait because I usually want a bunch of minnows.


Where we going tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Where we going tomorrow


Wingfoot to catch some hawgs


----------



## Erieangler51

I know where some huge white crappie roam around in there










Ramp at 7 so we can make the trek


----------



## Mooner

bobber, will you be shore fishing or by boat? I saw they were improving the ramp for "bigger" boats at WF. I've only been on WF once, but the weeds were everywhere!!


----------



## Mooner

Erieangler51 said:


> I know where some huge white crappie roam around in there
> View attachment 229712
> 
> 
> 
> Ramp at 7 so we can make the trek


Erie, we're listening....lol. Great catch!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Mooner said:


> bobber, will you be shore fishing or by boat? I saw they were improving the ramp for "bigger" boats at WF. I've only been on WF once, but the weeds were everywhere!!


If I end up at wingfoot it will be in a boat for sure!


----------



## bobberbucket

Unless Erie is gonna take me to his shore spot with all the FO white slabs!


----------



## Erieangler51

That's 1 longgggggg walk in not willing to make. Time to bust the boat outta the pole barn


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> That's 1 longgggggg walk in not willing to make. Time to bust the boat outta the pole barn


I'm thinking this Valentine's Day nonsense might screw up any fishing plans for me today. Never know tho if the wife has something she has to go do today I'll be out the door!


----------



## Erieangler51

Ahhh the single lifeeasier just to find a new one every week


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Ahhh the single lifeeasier just to find a new one every week


Keep on living the dream brother!


----------



## Erieangler51

You know it bro. No plans in the near future to get locked down!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Charlie Sheen's Greatest Quote:
"I pay women TO GO HOME... NOT SIMPLY TO COME OVER"


----------



## Erieangler51

But I don't pay em


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Charlie Sheen's Greatest Quote:
> "I pay women TO GO HOME... NOT SIMPLY TO COME OVER"


 john I'm dying over here


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> But I don't pay em


Enjoy the freebies while your young!


----------



## Erieangler51

Hahaha.. so about them crappies???


----------



## icebucketjohn

Take some advise from a gray wiskerer: One way or another, you'll pay for it.... NUTHIN IS FREE.


----------



## Erieangler51

Hahaha not this guy. A wise man once told me about the 3 fs a man should live by. Ever since that's how i live my life. But I won't get into that here


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Take some advise from a gray wiskerer: One way or another, you'll pay for it.... NUTHIN IS FREE.


Buddy you ain't lying about that!


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Hahaha.. so about them crappies???


Speaking of those crappie it should be an outstanding day for slab sticking! I'm hoping I can figure out a way sneak off and fish a couple hours somewhere.


----------



## bobberbucket

Deleted double post


----------



## Erieangler51

Tell her you gotta go with me to get me outta jail once I flip tits after I pay this fine.


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Tell her you gotta go with me to get me outta jail once I flip tits after I pay this fine.


Just quietly pay them and go on your way! I know first hand it ain't worth bickering with them. Give them their petty money and go fishing  But if you must flip I'll come get ya and I'll bring bait


----------



## Fish2Win

Erieangler51 said:


> I know where some huge white crappie roam around in there
> View attachment 229712
> 
> 
> 
> Ramp at 7 so we can make the trek



I remember that day! That was ladue like 2 winters ago. How does my hog crappie feel? I bet that fish is 2 lbs.


----------



## Erieangler51

I'd say 1.87 lol.


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone make it out today? I won't be getting out locally till at least Friday. I'll be spending a couple days in central Ohio working on what my wife referrers to as my "grown mans go cart" (VW rail buggy) getting things ready for spring and summer. I'm gonna take a couple rods just in case I decided to take a break and hit one of the rivers nearby.


----------



## Erieangler51

Looking at the 10 day it looks good to get on our early spots. If the weather holds up it could be 1 fantastic early spawn.


----------



## Erieangler51

Got a few nice ones at nimi today. Gold hook and minnow under a float. Wind made it a pain at times but it wasn't to bad when it would let up


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Got a few nice ones at nimi today. Gold hook and minnow under a float. Wind made it a pain at times but it wasn't to bad when it would let up
> View attachment 229768


Man now I really wish I could have found a way to sneak off yesterday!


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Erieangler51 said:


> Got a few nice ones at nimi today. Gold hook and minnow under a float. Wind made it a pain at times but it wasn't to bad when it would let up
> View attachment 229768


Nice catch!


----------



## GULPisgreat

I used to fish Gulp minnows alot for bass, that's where I got my screen name years ago. That stuff works pretty well at times.


----------



## bdawg

You guys are killin me! I gotta get the boat out this weekend somewhere! Probably the portage lakes somewhere. Are they hitting during the day too or just early and late? I never fished for them this early in the year from a boat!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> You guys are killin me! I gotta get the boat out this weekend somewhere! Probably the portage lakes somewhere. Are they hitting during the day too or just early and late? I never fished for them this early in the year from a boat!


I've done pretty good late morning through evening. .


----------



## B Ron 11

Yes I agree. Sleep is and let the water warm up a little before heading out.


----------



## set-the-drag

Erie where you keeping your hook shallower


----------



## bobberbucket

Well fellas I've got a 4 dozen minnows and some plastics. Gonna try and get some panfish action action today! With the temps on the rise it should be a beautiful day for some fishing.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

bobberbucket said:


> Well fellas I've got a 4 dozen minnows and some plastics. Gonna try and get some panfish action action today! With the temps on the rise it should be a beautiful day for some fishing.


I drive to Mosquito this morning with the boat in tow. Got there to find skin ice all over the lake. May need to let the sun do its work at Nimi bobber.


----------



## bobberbucket

I may skip nimi and try elsewhere I saw lots of skim around the plx


----------



## buckzye11

Had a half hour last night to hit Kiwanis arm... just a few gills for me but needed some fish slime on me... been a while!
Your buddy the blue heron was waiting for a snack there, those birds got it figured out now.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well ended up wandering the tusc it was a tough bite for sure! Caught a variety of species all small! And I had to work for them! Caught them on gold hook and minnow under a float 3-5ft deep also caught a few on 1/32oz jig orange with a black&silver tube. They wanted the plastic shallow 12" 1.5 deep. The sunshine felt great it was nice to be outside


----------



## ltroyer

Am planning


----------



## ltroyer

Am planning on getting out 2morrow round 930 at nimi anybody think there be ice around shore ?


----------



## BASSunlimited

There was ice near the shores and in the bays when I drove pass the lake today. Hope the warmer weather tomorrow will thaw out the ice by morning or at least by noon. Good luck out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

It's gonna be 60 by noon whatever ice is still out there will be gone quick. I know they are doing the portagelakes polar bear jump today i imagine it will be a zoo over around the new state park. I remember back a couple years ago Myself IBJ and another member were icefishing over there the day of the jump. I remember the ice was crazy thick and there was everything from lifted trucks to station wagons driving all over turkeyfoot it was a sight to see! I won't be making it out to fish in this beautiful weather today.  The wife is forcing me to go house hunting somehow I agreed to casually start looking for a bigger home. I should have known better now she's got a whole list of places for me to go look at. Hopefully you fellas will get on some fish today I'll be stuck wishing.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

bobberbucket said:


> It's gonna be 60 by noon whatever ice is still out there will be gone quick. I know they are doing the portagelakes polar bear jump today i imagine it will be a zoo over around the new state park. I remember back a couple years ago Myself IBJ and another member were icefishing over there the day of the jump. I remember the ice was crazy thick and there was everything from lifted trucks to station wagons driving all over turkeyfoot it was a sight to see! I won't be making it out to fish in this beautiful weather today.  The wife is forcing me to go house hunting somehow I agreed to casually start looking for a bigger home. I should have known better now she's got a whole list of places for me to go look at. Hopefully you fellas will get on some fish today I'll be stuck wishing.


No such thing as casually looking for a new home with the wife.


----------



## bobberbucket

Grizzly Adams said:


> No such thing as casually looking for a new home with the wife.


Yeah I'm learning this!  I'm also learning that she hates when I say " I'm not moving there it's too far from where I like to fish" lol it burns her up.


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Am planning on getting out 2morrow round 930 at nimi anybody think there be ice around shore ?


Did ya make it out yesterday?


----------



## Bprice1031

Me and the neighbors son made it out yesterday, went to three different places and couldn't even get a bite. Oh well, beets sitting in the house. Probably going to try again today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Me and the neighbors son made it out yesterday, went to three different places and couldn't even get a bite. Oh well, beets sitting in the house. Probably going to try again today.


You going by boat or shore fishing?


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> I may skip nimi and try elsewhere I saw lots of skim around the plx


Wft was locked in w/skim on Sat. til abt noon(North-Park side). South and west sides had chop. Had grandson out for playground and shore fishing. That wind took care of ice but shore fishing stunck like in "skunk"!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You going by boat or shore fishing?


Shore fishing, no boat. What about you?


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Wft was locked in w/skim on Sat. til abt noon(North-Park side). South and west sides had chop. Had grandson out for playground and shore fishing. That wind took care of it but shore fishing stuck like in "skunk"!


Seems like it was a tough bite all over yesterday. Everyone I talked to that fished yesterday had minimal results. Except a couple guys I know got some good ones i don't know what lake they were at tho. That sunshine just needs to keep working bringing the water temp up! Won't be long we will be slaying them in the shallows!


----------



## ltroyer

I did not make it out.found out my wife grandmother passed away so that changed my plans.had to go get suit for that.


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> I did not make it out.found out my wife grandmother passed away so that changed my plans.had to go get suit for that.


Sorry to hear of you loss. From the sounds of yesterday's reports you didn't miss much. I'm hoping to get out in a boat with another member tomorrow. But I haven't gotten final approval from the wife yet.


----------



## set-the-drag

I hit ladue yesterday and got nothing sounds like it wasn't just us though. Maybe the nice weather stunned all the fish!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the wife gave me the green light! So I'll be giving it a go somewhere tomorrow hopefully the skunk that's be hanging around stays away from me!


----------



## Doboy

Minnows. Another story.
An old timer friend was catching 5 gallon buckets full of perch & crappies, like every day out!
Shanango River, Pa,,, of all places! After ice out,,, cold-cold water.
He was willing to 'guide' us along. So We picked up 5 dozen medium fathead minnows,,, 'cause he said that we would run out if we came with less!
Met him at the parking spot, followed him through the woods for 300-400yds till we came to a spot along the river bank where there was 4 or 5 blown down trees, 50% in the water.
He used a very small slip bobber, 4# flouro, & #8 or #10 hook. 
He walked into the water with his minnow bucket tie to his belt loop,,,, dropped a minnow in between those branches & FISH-ON! One after another,,, perch or crappie!
We quickly grabbed our gear & dropped in on the other side of the trees. Nothing,,,,,,,,,,, more nothing,,,,,, still NOTHING???? HE'S KILLING 'EM & we can't get a hit! ?????????? ^%$#@!
He's catching fish so fast the he's just taking them off & tossing 'em way up on the bank!
Fish flopping everywhere!
We're complaining so much, that he walks out of the water, comes over and looks into our minny bucket. He yells, "YOUR FATHEADS ARE WAY TOO BIG!,,, THEY WON'T TOUCH 'Em"!
Wow,,, what a lessen learned,,,,, He told us to dump ours out, & use some of his. 
GAME ON! Those fatheads HAD to be under 1",,,, he said that 3/4" would even be better!

Same exact type of thing happened at Pymi last year. 3 of us in a boat, early spring, fishing the backwater coves with slips, rubber & jigs. The 'PINK' CRAPPIE magnets wouldn't get a hit. The smaller PINK Trout Magnets were catching, non stop!
Think small,,,, for those panfish,,, at least until the water warms up.

Well, as always,,, SORRY for the LONG story, but the picture had to be painted! lol,,,,,,

BTW,,,, 'CHICKS'.
I went to trade school with a guy that had SO MANY different girlfriends,,,,,,,,,
On night, we went into a bar,,, & that's when I found out how he does it.
He'd scope out the place, mentally remembering the 'singles' sitting around the bar.
Then he would start. One by one, he would approach and calmly ask, "Would you like to leave with me"? 
He'd get a frank 'NO' 8 out of 10 times,,,,, he'd get SLAPPED ONCE!!!
But that 'ONE' that said YES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Love your thread guys,,,, keep it going! (thanks for the fish & lure pics!)


----------



## bobberbucket

Doboy said:


> Well, as always,,, SORRY for the LONG story, but the picture had to be painted! lol,,,,,


Jerry I appreciate the long story! 

Lots o good information in that long story!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Doboy I don't use minnows much for crappies,but this time of year up into mid March sometimes longer,then again in May when fresh fry is everywhere. We are using tiny little ratios and "crickets" a lot. Now today I caught bigger crappie with 1.5 baby shad. But still did well with the tiny jigs. The best colors today were black. Electric chicken. And orange. Sometimes tipping with a waxie (whenbites get slow,but if u find a school you usually don't need the waxie)


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Last couple trips pics


----------



## bobberbucket

Those are some nice fish! I'm a big fan of baby shad in electric chicken! But most of the time I throw the cheapest plastics I can get my hands on.


----------



## buckzye11

Had a lot going on this weekend, went to East for a bit off shore, caught 3 small but bursting belly Perch on a baby shad... thinking minnows on a drop shot next time I visit. Best time of year to get good Perch off shore. Usually when the ice is on you can get into lots of them around the 8-10 fow. Miss that ice but 63 ain't too bad either!




  








IMG_0565




__
buckzye11


__
Feb 19, 2017


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Those are some nice fish! I'm a big fan of baby shad in electric chicken! But most of the time I throw the cheapest plastics I can get my hands on.


Yea only reason for the garlands is those e specific colors,an there electric chicken stays brighter longer. Other then that the rest are off brands and hand pours from locals.....


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> Well the wife gave me the green light! So I'll be giving it a go somewhere tomorrow hopefully the skunk that's be hanging around stays away from me!


Trib for steelhead for me! They're always hongry!


----------



## bobberbucket

I'm already anxious for today's adventure! Can't even get out of the house till 8am. But I got a gut feeling like it's going to be great day for some crappie! Gonna have to hit the bait shop and grab some ammunition! Meeting a good friend who's also a member here at the ramp. Hopefully this feeling I have is true and we put a beating on them! Either way it will be nice to get out on the water.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I'm already anxious for today's adventure! Can't even get out of the house till 8am. But I got a gut feeling like it's going to be great day for some crappie! Gonna have to hit the bait shop and grab some ammunition! Meeting a good friend who's also a member here at the ramp. Hopefully this feeling I have is true and we put a beating on them! Either way it will be nice to get out on the water.


I stopped at J's Long Lake yesterday, he said that the minnows he has are all the supplier had left. He didn't say when he was going to be getting more in. Just an FYI.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I stopped at J's Long Lake yesterday, he said that the minnows he has are all the supplier had left. He didn't say when he was going to be getting more in. Just an FYI.


Thanks for the heads up!!! I'm about to text him and see what he's got before I drive over there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Just herd back it's all good plenty of minnows now! Thank Jesus I hate driving all over town to find bait.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got my bait and I'm Nimi bound... I'll have a report later and hopefully some fish pictures to go with it!


----------



## Bprice1031

I hit nimi yesterday for about 3 hours without a bite. Ended up at north reservoir where a managed a small largemouth, and two gills. One of the gills was 8.5 inches. At least I didn't get skunked.


----------



## ltroyer

I'm headed for nimi now.


----------



## Crappiekiller17

At nimi now only got q few bites. Been here about 10 min


----------



## bobberbucket

Well we fished from 8:30 to 4:15 it was slow going we moved around a lot trying to find some quality fish which never happened only caught 16 crappie 7-10" A couple dozen gills from 4-8" and a bunch of small 6-9" perch (all released )between the two of us .we went out of C1 and fished the whole north end of the lake. The water was gin clear and the fish were in the thickest weeds in 7-10 fow . You could see the bottom clear as day in 14fow ! Saw schools of huge shad I mean huge ones! Also saw a number of catfish laying on the bottom one real big channel was laying on the bottom next to a big carp i thought that was pretty cool. Most fish were caught on the gold number 6 and minnow under a float 3-5ft deep a few came on plastics but only a few and they were gills. Even tho the fishing was tough it was a beautiful day to be out enjoying the lake!


----------



## ltroyer

Fished the bridge by Eddie bait shop.perch were hungry.bobber n gold hook with minnows.kept a few for tasty meal.couldnt get crappie or Gill to bite.heres a few perch I cought


----------



## Flathead76

bobberbucket said:


> Just herd back it's all good plenty of minnows now! Thank Jesus I hate driving all over town to find bait.


At least you have baitshops around. If the creeks are high around here you are left fishing with jigs.


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Fished the bridge by Eddie bait shop.perch were hungry.bobber n gold hook with minnows.kept a few for tasty meal.couldnt get crappie or Gill to bite.heres a few perch I cought


Nice! Can't go wrong with some fresh perch! Way better than getting skunked


----------



## bobberbucket

Flathead76 said:


> At least you have baitshops around. If the creeks are high around here you are left fishing with jigs.


If I had a situation like that I'd be getting a fish tank and storing all the bait I could catch while the waters down.


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 230105
> View attachment 230106
> View attachment 230107
> View attachment 230108
> View attachment 230109
> View attachment 230110
> View attachment 230111
> 
> 
> Well we fished from 8:30 to 4:15 it was slow going we moved around a lot trying to find some quality fish which never happened only caught 16 crappie 7-10" A couple dozen gills from 4-8" and a bunch of small 6-9" perch (all released )between the two of us .we went out of C1 and fished the whole north end of the lake. The water was gin clear and the fish were in the thickest weeds in 7-10 fow . You could see the bottom clear as day in 14fow ! Saw schools of huge shad I mean huge ones! Also saw a number of catfish laying on the bottom one real big channel was laying on the bottom next to a big carp i thought that was pretty cool. Most fish were caught on the gold number 6 and minnow under a float 3-5ft deep a few came on plastics but only a few and they were gills. Even tho the fishing was tough it was a beautiful day to be out enjoying the lake!
> View attachment 230114


What did you catch the gills on


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> What did you catch the gills on


Picked up a few on black 1/32oz jig head with a purple & white tube. And 3 or 4 of them were caught on the gold hook and minnow.


----------



## bobberbucket

I forgot to mention while out on the water yesterday. I noticed something odd. Some Places where there are normally a bunch of of weeds there were none at all! Like pizza bay for example no weeds up in the bay at all it was a desert on the bottom and no fish except a couple shad. Now there were some weeds leading into the bay but up in there none. You would think with the mild winter and clear water that the vegetation would be plentiful.. even the bays around C1 were sparse on weeds compared to years past. My buddy and I will be back at nimi today hopefully today go's a better than yesterday! Hopefully they will get hungry ahead of the rain coming this afternoon.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

bobberbucket said:


> I forgot to mention while out on the water yesterday. I noticed something odd. Some Places where there are normally a bunch of of weeds there were none at all! Like pizza bay for example no weeds up in the bay at all it was a desert on the bottom and no fish except a couple shad. Now there were some weeds leading into the bay but up in there none. You would think with the mild winter and clear water that the vegetation would be plentiful.. even the bays around C1 were sparse on weeds compared to years past. My buddy and I will be back at nimi today hopefully today go's a better than yesterday! Hopefully they will get hungry ahead of the rain coming this afternoon.


Great job on the fish Bobber. Just an observation... I noticed you are using a hi-vis yellow line. Are you using an fluorocarbon leader? In that gin-clear water, I guarantee that if you used some fluoro line/leader, you will increase your catch A LOT. Those big eyes on a crappie will definitely see that line in the clear water. Just my 2 cents on slab smackin'. Good luck today, I'm jealous sitting in my office lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Well hit nimi for a couple hours this morning launched at the campground the bite was slow caught a couple small crappie 9.5" and a few 7" perch. We decided to call it a day for nimi might hit portage and see if we can't scare up some better fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

We ended up going over to north quit at 2:45 The action wasn't any better over there caught about a dozen white crappie from 8-10" and a couple gills all released the fishing was tough seemed like every time I changed tactics I'd catch a couple then they would quit Water temp was 42 degrees hopefully the warm weather will get the slabs on fire soon!


----------



## bobberbucket

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Great job on the fish Bobber. Just an observation... I noticed you are using a hi-vis yellow line. Are you using an fluorocarbon leader? In that gin-clear water, I guarantee that if you used some fluoro line/leader, you will increase your catch A LOT. Those big eyes on a crappie will definitely see that line in the clear water. Just my 2 cents on slab smackin'. Good luck today, I'm jealous sitting in my office lol


That hi-Vis line is junk I bought it by accident and am trying to use it up. I normally use 4 or 6 lb clear mono on my panfish rods. I prefer mono for fishing crappie in structure because I'd rather be able to easily pop the line when snagged. I always keep a bunch of extra gold hooks I'd rather tie on another hook on than to spook the fish out.


----------



## Mooner

Hey bobber... thanks for sharing the information and the photos. I noticed that your boat seems to have very narrow gunnels as does mine. What brand of rod holders do you use? I've not been able to find any that fit on my boat properly.


----------



## bobberbucket

Mooner said:


> Hey bobber... thanks for sharing the information and the photos. I noticed that your boat seems to have very narrow gunnels as does mine. What brand of rod holders do you use? I've not been able to find any that fit on my boat properly.


That's not my boat it's my buddy's boat. Not sure what he has for rod holders. I may be fishing with him again tomorrow if so I'll find out. He's a member here but Doesn't post anymore so I doubt he will chime in.


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes and I fished off the dam for a couple of hours today and only saw a couple of carp down in the pool below the spillway. Normally, there are gills or little bass and bait fish visible here and there. The water is incredibly clear, and we barely saw any signs of life. I was mostly swim testing some of my new homemade crankbaits but we did try some 1" Gulp on gold jig under float for a bit with no bites.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Mooner said:


> Hey bobber... thanks for sharing the information and the photos. I noticed that your boat seems to have very narrow gunnels as does mine. What brand of rod holders do you use? I've not been able to find any that fit on my boat properly.


I have the attwood holders (Walmart). If you're not afraid to put holes in your boat this is how I set mine up.







I can still put my cover on *without taking them off. You can also buy a C-clamp kind that you can put on and take off anywhere.

*without taking the base off, the rod holders pop right out and are adjustable by 360° horizontal and by more than 90° up and down. They give you a lot of positional options. I mostly troll inlands lakes for eyes. They'll hold everything from zebcos to Erie trolling rods without a problem.


----------



## set-the-drag

The clamp kind aren't any good used them for years because my dad was a cheap ass! they would fall off and turn and just sucked lol it's worth the holes put seals on them it's no didn't from any rivet or bolt anywhere else on it. DO NOT BUY THE CLAMP haha sorry that brings horrible memories. Lost fish and rods


----------



## ltroyer

Results of yesterday's perch fishing.So tasty


----------



## ltroyer

Results of yesterday's perch fishing.So tasty


----------



## guppygill

Hi VI's line does have its uses for crappie. When I am using tubes or casting plastics, I watch the line twitch, knowing a crappie just inhaled it. Also use it for walleyes when fishing plastics in the spring.


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> Hi VI's line does have its uses for crappie. When I am using tubes or casting plastics, I watch the line twitch, knowing a crappie just inhaled it. Also use it for walleyes when fishing plastics in the spring.


I could see where the hi-vis line would work well with plastics. But I hate the way this line feels it's just not good stuff maybe it's just the brand i got.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

In clear water though, I would use a fluorocarbon leader. Crappie and walleye are sight feeders. When the water is gin-clear, the larger, educated fish are going to see it on a finesse presentation. Reaction bites are a different story. Everything has a time and place


----------



## bobberbucket

Launching at nimi now it's a little foggy and raining a little.


----------



## set-the-drag

Show me some crappie pictures that entice me to go later


----------



## guppygill

I use the Suffix hi VI's. And fishaholic is right too, if that water is that clear, hi VI's not the way to go.


----------



## bobberbucket

It's been slow going so far a few 8-9" couple skinny 10s and 1 fat 12" so far


----------



## Lewzer

> I use the Suffix hi VI's.


Me too. For carp and catfish.


----------



## Lewzer

There you go! Nice!


----------



## YakFishin

What does NIMi stand for? and where is it? Also has anyone heard anything about the crappie bite at Caesar Creek?


----------



## Lewzer

Nimisila Reservoir. NEO south of Akron. CC? you're in the wrong portion of the state. Try SWO (southwest Ohio) forum.


----------



## YakFishin

PS reading all these posts while stuck at work is literal torture


----------



## YakFishin

Lewzer said:


> Nimisila Reservoir. NEO south of Akron. CC? you're in the wrong portion of the state. Try SWO (southwest Ohio) forum.


ahhh I see must have clicked in here and not realized it. But thanks for the info! and Fish on!


----------



## fishingfool101

Nimisilla Reservoir. It's in New Franklin Summit County. Not to much fishing pressure because it's DINK city. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Lewzer

> PS reading all these posts while stuck at work is literal torture


I love it. I am following bobberbucket around the reservoir in my head while here at work eating my lunch. Fish on bobber!


----------



## fishingfool101

?


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> Nimisilla Reservoir. It's in New Franklin Summit County. Not to much fishing pressure because it's DINK city. Don't waste your time.


----------



## bobberbucket

a little fog rolling across the lake


----------



## fishingfool101

I do bro where you catch quality fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet you catch tons of quality fish on the couch trolling the forums.


----------



## bobberbucket

Just because a certain individual can't catch quality fish in a body of water doesn't mean they don't exist in that body of water.


----------



## fishingfool101

Yep Just enjoying all your day to day posts and selfies DAVE. Very entertaining !!! I hope your not throwing your cigarette butts in the water.


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> Yep Just enjoying all your day to day posts and selfies DAVE. Very entertaining !!! I hope your not throwing your cigarette butts in the water.


 Glad you are enjoying my post STEVE! Here's where the cig butts go!


----------



## fishingfool101

Surprisingly


----------



## bobberbucket

The perch and gills have been slamming. The crappie have been on and off without any real consistency. Hopefully they fire up soon.


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 3:30 caught a ton of fish! Lots of sorting as far as the perch go. Ended up with 14 keeper perch 9-11" and 13 keeper crappie 10-12" probably caught 2 dozen crappie between 7-9" 95% of the fish came on the gold hook and minnow fishing 4-6ft deep in 8fow.


----------



## Ruminator

Dave, it looks like you guys ended up staying at Nimi. Great haul, and nice pics, I'm glad to see you got into them again.
I fished from 1:30 until almost four, after talking with a fellow OGF member I ran into coming out of Eddie's parking lot.

After picking up minnows at Eddie's I got into a conversation with another guy fishing the bridge and ended up staying a while there and helped him fill out a nice catch of perch, gills and a crappie since I wasn't keeping fish today.

Its always a plus to meet fellow members and make new friends!  Today I met two. The one who's a member I offered to send a Team OGF sticker for the back of his pickup cap window.


----------



## bobberbucket

Ruminator said:


> Dave, it looks like you guys ended up staying at Nimi. Great haul, and nice pics, I'm glad to see you got into them again.
> I fished from 1:30 until almost four, after talking with a fellow OGF member I ran into coming out of Eddie's parking lot.
> 
> After picking up minnows at Eddie's I got into a conversation with another guy fishing the bridge and ended up staying a while there and helped him fill out a nice catch of perch, gills and a crappie since I wasn't keeping fish today.
> 
> Its always a plus to meet fellow members and make new friends!  Today I met two. The one who's a member I offered to send a Team OGF sticker for the back of his pickup cap window.


Good to hear that you caught some fish also! I was wondering how it was on the south side. I thought about suggesting we head down that way and see if we could run into you but that wind kinda picked up out of the south so we ended up saying on the north end tucked out of the breeze.


----------



## Ruminator

Thanks. 
Given that you were already on nice fish, and the wind, that was a good choice.


----------



## Erieangler51

bobberbucket said:


> Glad you are enjoying my post STEVE! Here's where the cig butts go!
> View attachment 230294



I think he trolls more than I do on Lake Erie dave and that's a lot!!


----------



## jdill56

Ruminator that guy was me.glad to hear you caught Fish. Nice chatting with you.


----------



## Ruminator

jdill, I had just looked you up in the member's list. Its good to see you posting. Yes, it was nice to meet you. I enjoyed chatting with you too.

At the upper right of the page, to the right of your screenname- watch for a small red box with a "1". Click on Inbox to get to your private messages.

Feel free to add me to your Contact list after I txt you.


----------



## driftfish101

Any wTer temps at nimi? It hits 50 and the crappies should fire up real well. I fished north and found some tight schools on the drops and the water was 45. Wish we had some sun to go with the air temp.


----------



## driftfish101

North reservoir that is.


----------



## wink8328

Nimi was 39-41 degree yesterday. Found a couple spots on the north end that was close to 42.


----------



## driftfish101

Such clear water I figured. Almost there


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Any wTer temps at nimi? It hits 50 and the crappies should fire up real well. I fished north and found some tight schools on the drops and the water was 45. Wish we had some sun to go with the air temp.


42 was the warmest water we encountered at nimi. And the fish were dead up in the weeds. We pulled a few in 7-8 fow at north reservoir on Tuesday but couldn't get them going good.


----------



## bobberbucket

wink8328 said:


> Nimi was 39-41 degree yesterday. Found a couple spots on the north end that was close to 42.


Was that you guys we saw in the boat with some really unique custom rail around the bow?


----------



## wink8328

bobberbucket said:


> Was that you guys we saw in the boat with some really unique custom rail around the bow?


No, don't think it was us. I've got a tracker. Nothing too unique about.


----------



## bobberbucket

I'm headed to nimi now see how today pans out.


----------



## buckzye11

Good luck... are you going S end today?
Deep water (16 or so) off the Reeds has always been a good early year area for me.
I'll be checking back on today's adventures!


----------



## driftfish101

I think I will hit north res again. On Friday. It's shallow and stained. Hoping the rain will help warm it up some. We need sunshine with this air temp. Just a few degrees and it will be on. Love late winter tight schools when they start hitting. Can hammer some real slabs when you hit the early bite right.


----------



## Lewzer

Are you going to be out on Nimi Friday Bobber? I'm going to take a day off and head to Nimi or Mogadore. Will be in a kayak.


----------



## bobberbucket

Down on the south end now water temp is 50 down towards eddies couple small perch so far


----------



## bobberbucket

Just picked up this guy maybe it's a good sign


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> Are you going to be out on Nimi Friday Bobber? I'm going to take a day off and head to Nimi or Mogadore. Will be in a kayak.


Unfortunately I won't be out Friday I told the wife I'd go with her and the kids to the zoo.


----------



## set-the-drag

Hook n bobber?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Hook n bobber?


Yep gold #6 thin wire Aberdeen hook and minnow with a BB split shot about 6" about the hook under a bobber 2.5 ft deep in 3.5 4ft of water dead up in the weeds. All the fish are coming out of little pocket in the thickest weeds:


----------



## bobberbucket

We're gonna load up and head back toward the north end somewhere. There's some fish around here but it hasn't been good enough to keep us here. Lots of 7-9" perch and a few 10" crappie hopefully things are a little more exciting on the north end.


----------



## set-the-drag

Going to ladue after work to see what happens no weeds there though water went so low it all went by by. I'll try in the trees


----------



## bobberbucket

The current view from C6


----------



## bobberbucket

It's a little choppy at C1 but we're gonna give it a go.


----------



## driftfish101

sweat, 50 degrees is the ticket. Bet it is on fire by this afternoon. To bad I can't get out until tomorrow. I hate my job sometimes! lmao


----------



## driftfish101

supposed to be 74 tomorrow, partly cloudy. Water pushing 50 I will be out in a 19 ft alumacraft will a 60 horse trimmed out of the water. lol say hi.


----------



## bobberbucket

Found some more up on the north side water temp 46 up here.


----------



## set-the-drag

I hated you stop teasing ME!!!!!!! Lol nice work


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 230389
> 
> 
> Found some more up on the north side water temp 46 up here.


Way to go bobber, hopefully I have as much luck at ladue tomorrow! Keep it up!


----------



## bdawg

Catching anything this early is great! I'm learning from you bobberbucket! Taking mental notes for where to try when I can get out! Looks like deep, thick weed edges are the ticket so far!


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 4:30 caught around 30 crappie today from 7"-10.5" kept 11 caught and kept a couple 10.5 " perch also. The majority of the fish were caught in 7fow fishing 1.5 deep dead up in the weeds all fish caught on gold hook and minnow.


----------



## Mooner

I took a ride to Nimi yesterday....first time there. Is there a recommended spot to launch a boat? More than likely, I'll be flying solo. I noticed the docks aren't in yet. I appreciate the info. Nimi looks like a really nice place to fish....looking forward to it!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> Unfortunately I won't be out Friday I told the wife I'd go with her and the kids to the zoo.


Good for you bb! I figured you had to be Single! (betting with 70 degrees possible, you will still wet a line somewhere, sometime, tomorrow!)


----------



## Ruminator

Mooner, there are four good ramps, depending on the length of your boat and how deep she drafts. It looks like if your boat is aluminum, it may draft similar to mine. I have higher sides like you, basically a walleye styled boat with a raised front casting deck, but no rear deck. I have a 19' Princecraft with a Johnson 70hp. on it.

With Nimi being electric only, you try to launch nearest to where you plan to fish in order to save time and battery charge.
I usually launch either at the northeast ramp (C-1), or the South Main St. ramp. I've not tried launching from the southeast ramp (C-6), or the Campground ramp. They seem a little more shallow to me and could prove a problem for me. I'll probably try C-6 sometime this spring just to see.
I have no trouble launching by myself using a long bow rope... except for cross-winds. So here's that info.

Wind direction can also determine which ramp I use. C-1 is fully open to south and western winds.
S. Main St. is shielded from those winds. The campgrounds and C-6 are pretty well shielded from north and east winds.


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Good for you bb! I figured you had to be Single! (betting with 70 degrees possible, you will still wet a line somewhere, sometime, tomorrow!)


LOL when I was single I used to really go on fishing marathons! (10-15 days in a row) But these days with the wife and two sons ages 9&1 I don't get out like I used too. Can't complain tho she didn't say a word about about me fishing 4 days in a row. So I won't complain about taking a few days off. I'm really only losing a day since I don't usually fish weekends unless I absolutely have too!


----------



## bobberbucket

Rumi is spot on about the ramps at nimi. The wind for me is the biggest factor for deciding which ramp to use. For example a strong south wind will make launching and loading miserable every where except the main st ramp. Also that lake can kick up pretty good for a little lake I've personally saw on separate occasions two small boats capsize coming into the campground after taking a good roller over the stern when the wind was whipping out of the south.(I was not on board either boat) that being said both of those instances were avoidable and imo were 95% operator error. I see lots of bass boats launch at C6 in the summer. Any ramp is good on a calm day depending on where ya want to fish.


----------



## icebucketjohn

BB Dave: Love the pics & reports. Your efforts are really appreciated. 

Thanks & Keep it up.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> BB Dave: Love the pics & reports. Your efforts are really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & Keep it up.


Thanks IBJ! I wish we were on the ice where we would normally be this time of year! I know where we'd all be right about now out in front of that pipe or up in that mythical tree by the island. sad that we weren't able to get to the usual spots.


----------



## bobberbucket

One thing i just remembered about yesterday. You had to be patient with the fish and really let them run before you set on them! You had to let them take the bobber down for a long time and slowly tighten up until you could feel the fish before you set the hook, basically if you didn't let them hook themselves 90% chance you would loose them. I lost a lot of fish and wasted a lot of bait before I figured that out! Once I forced myself to settle down on the hook set it was game on! The longer they had it Down the better the hook up! And most of the time they came in hooked like this.








Right through the their little nostril holes. And if they got in the weeds coming in you had to bring them in slow and easy if you try horsing them through the weeds they were off the little guys you could drag across the top lol . The bigger fish would try and roll loose down in the weeds. Having the patience & confidence to let the trusty thin wire gold hook do its job was the key to success yesterday!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Man that the same way they have been eating jigs for me! Yesterday was horible. 3 hours 3 keeper crappie an very few gills. Although my buddy got on a good school of gills. Was gonna join in an downsize my jig,but I was on a mission to find crappies.... 

You guys did really well! And comfy weather to boot! 
I couldn't get over being out in a kayak in a t-shirt!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

13 and 14 inches


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man that the same way they have been eating jigs for me! Yesterday was horible. 3 hours 3 keeper crappie an very few gills. Although my buddy got on a good school of gills. Was gonna join in an downsize my jig,but I was on a mission to find crappies....
> 
> You guys did really well! And comfy weather to boot!
> I couldn't get over being out in a kayak in a t-shirt!


Yeah the weather was great! The fish have been pretty picky but they are starting to to get active won't be long they will be eating anything and everything!


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> 13 and 14 inches
> View attachment 230485


Couple nice ones there! The color difference between the two fish is cool. I'm guessing the larger one has been spending a good amount of time in the weeds.


----------



## bobberbucket

I did spot a big red ear today but In the fish tank at the zoo chilling with some turtles


----------



## fishnguy

Honest question. Do you have to shut their mouth for a correct length measurement?


----------



## bobberbucket

fishnguy said:


> Honest question. Do you have to shut their mouth for a correct length measurement?


I'm pretty sure the correct way to measure a fish is mouth closed and tail pinched.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep.,, just like women... a true measurement is with shut mouths.


----------



## All Eyes

icebucketjohn said:


> Yep.,, just like women... a true measurement is with shut mouths.


So...you measure them while they're sleeping?


----------



## Mooner

Ruminator said:


> Mooner, there are four good ramps, depending on the length of your boat and how deep she drafts. It looks like if your boat is aluminum, it may draft similar to mine. I have higher sides like you, basically a walleye styled boat with a raised front casting deck, but no rear deck. I have a 19' Princecraft with a Johnson 70hp. on it.
> 
> With Nimi being electric only, you try to launch nearest to where you plan to fish in order to save time and battery charge.
> I usually launch either at the northeast ramp (C-1), or the South Main St. ramp. I've not tried launching from the southeast ramp (C-6), or the Campground ramp. They seem a little more shallow to me and could prove a problem for me. I'll probably try C-6 sometime this spring just to see.
> I have no trouble launching by myself using a long bow rope... except for cross-winds. So here's that info.
> 
> Wind direction can also determine which ramp I use. C-1 is fully open to south and western winds.
> S. Main St. is shielded from those winds. The campgrounds and C-6 are pretty well shielded from north and east winds.


Thanks, Ruminators. I really appreciate the detailed information! Looking forward to fishing Nimi real soon. Looks like I'll be trying the Main st ramp first. Thanks again!


----------



## driftfish101

Mooner said:


> Thanks, Ruminators. I really appreciate the detailed information! Looking forward to fishing Nimi real soon. Looks like I'll be trying the Main st ramp first. Thanks again





bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 230492
> View attachment 230493
> 
> 
> I did spot a big red ear today but In the fish tank at the zoo chilling with some turtles


North reservoir was on fire today. True slabs.


----------



## BASSunlimited

Went out to nimi around 5pm. Shore fished along christman rd until I found a school of them in 2 ft of water hiding in some clump of weeds. Caught a bunch and only kept 12 around 10-12". Everthing came on minnows 1.5' under the bobber.

In the beginning they was hitting good but I couldn't get them hook, but thanks to bobberbucket's one post, I remembered he said to be patient and let them take it until the bobber goes under, and that's when I started to land them. So big thanks to bobberbucket for the tips.


----------



## bobberbucket

BASSunlimited said:


> Went out to nimi around 5pm. Shore fished along christman rd until I found a school of them in 2 ft of water hiding in some clump of weeds. Caught a bunch and only kept 12 around 10-12". Everthing came on minnows 1.5' under the bobber.
> 
> In the beginning they was hitting good but I couldn't get them hook, but thanks to bobberbucket's one post, I remembered he said to be patient and let them take it until the bobber goes under, and that's when I started to land them. So big thanks to bobberbucket for the tips.


Nice job! I bet they were feeding heavy ahead of this cold front. I'm happy to hear that some of the tactics I posted were helpful. Thanks for reporting back your results with pictures I love them! Especially on days like yesterday when I couldn't get out.


----------



## driftfish101

Wonder if this front will give them lockjaw. Man it is beautiful out. The sun might keep water temp around structure right. Might head out this afternoon and see if water temp is trumping barometric pressure.


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Wonder if this front will give them lockjaw. Man it is beautiful out. The sun might keep water temp around structure right. Might head out this afternoon and see if water temp is trumping barometric pressure.


I have a personal feeling it's gonna run them up into that Warmer shallow water big time! Once that sun starts working on the surface temps I'd bet it'll be on.

I'm stuck around home till Monday or I'd already be out!


----------



## driftfish101

I am sure the sun is why I was catching them so high in the water yesterday. That is my guess. But this early I have also seen them driven back to staging areas in deeper water with lockjaw. It's really a crap shoot this early. But I got a hunch you are right. Lol i know I want you to be right anyway. Hahahaha


----------



## driftfish101

And I hope the cold front knocks down the crowd, although it's good to have a few guys out there to help fire up the schools. Might hit nimi instead but it is kind of hard to get off a pattern that worked the day before. Haha. Guess we will see about 1 today. I have a family of six and it takes a ton of slabs to feed my crew.


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> And I hope the cold front knocks down the crowd, although it's good to have a few guys out there to help fire up the schools. Might hit nimi instead but it is kind of hard to get off a pattern that worked the day before. Haha. Guess we will see about 1 today. I have a family of six and it takes a ton of slabs to feed my crew.


I know what ya mean about getting off a proven pattern. Its a tough decision to leave fish to find fish sometimes. Nimi could be going good and you could pull a limit pretty quickly. But the fish are going to run pretty much carbon copy 10" with some smaller/larger fish mixed in. You might catch larger fish elsewhere but probably not in the numbers you would at nimi. Have had great days in the past boating 250+ crappie in half a day! But most of them were right around 10". Good luck out there wherever you go I'll be sitting here wishing!


----------



## driftfish101

I don't know. I saw the sun go away and checked the forecast and it's supposed to snow this afternoon. Haha. Still going to give it a shot. If north res isn't on I will head to cristman rd. They might still hold in the weeds. And I will take an assload of 10 inch crappies any day. Lol. I will look for weed beds. Better north end or south? Or does it matter. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> I don't know. I saw the sun go away and checked the forecast and it's supposed to snow this afternoon. Haha. Still going to give it a shot. If north res isn't on I will head to cristman rd. They might still hold in the weeds. And I will take an assload of 10 inch crappies any day. Lol. I will look for weed beds. Better north end or south? Or does it matter. Lol


South and north have both been good. North end was better the other day. Get up in 2-4ft of water and try to place your bait right next to some big balls of weeds.


----------



## bobberbucket

It's also pretty easy to chase them in multiple depths with out moving far at nimi lots of big areas of weeds in deep 10ft + as well as the shallows the fish will be hanging somewhere crappie don't tend to move far.


----------



## driftfish101

Yep, I am not getting the boat out for a few hours though. I do know of some shallow next to deep water spots for sure. Putting some new fluorocarbon leaders on right now. I try to make you jealous for sure but the cloud cover and snow forecast has me less than optimistic. Lol but it could still be good. It takes clear water a lot to heat and cool. Might still be in the shallow feed window


----------



## bobberbucket

I live 4 minutes from both Nimi and north res. The cold wind is howling 20 mph west south west. The temp hast dropped from 44 to 38. Could be a little choppy and chilly out there today.


----------



## driftfish101

Catching provides warmth. Lol. Otherwise makers mark at the basement will. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Catching provides warmth. Lol. Otherwise makers mark at the basement will. Lol


That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## ltroyer

Was thinking bout trying this afternoon .R minnows available yet?


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Was thinking bout trying this afternoon .R minnows available yet?


Yeah I got some at eddies the other day. Long lake has plenty of them too.


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Yeah I got some at eddies the other day. Long lake has plenty of them too.


Thank you


----------



## driftfish101

Where is Eddie's


----------



## Evinrude58

Eddie's is at the corner of Christman and Comet rds at the south end of Nimi. Not sure of his hours his time of year.


----------



## bobberbucket

It's pretty nasty outside right now windy sleet snow mix. My hats off to anyone out there in that crap today!


----------



## ltroyer

Was out this afternoon cought bout 20 perch Wich were all small ones and around 10 crappie.all released for another day took a picture of 2 crappie no giants but was great to b out


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Was out this afternoon cought bout 20 perch Wich were all small ones and around 10 crappie.all released for another day took a picture of 2 crappie no giants but was great to b out


Nice! You caught more fish than I did in this recliner all day! How bad was that wind?


----------



## fishingfool101

bobberbucket said:


> Nice! You caught more fish than I did in this recliner all day! How bad was that wind?


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Nice! You caught more fish than I did in this recliner all day! How bad was that wind?


It wasn't bad till round 4 then I froze


----------



## bdawg

I'd stay home till the weather stabilizes and the wind dies down again. 

My dad was out Thursday at the portage lakes fishing a shallow backwater area. He couldn't find the crappies, but he did get 60 big redear on dugworms and maggots. He kept 20.


----------



## bobberbucket

From the looks of the weather forecast so far Monday- Thursday I'll be out somewhere.


----------



## Erieangler51

Where we going Tuesday Dave? Got the day off!!! Ole GBB


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Where we going Tuesday Dave? Got the day off!!! Ole GBB


Sounds like a plan! Lets do it!


----------



## Erieangler51

I love me some local crappies!!!!


----------



## Mooner

Bobber, I just noticed the time of your posting. Yikes! Assuming you are a coffee drinker? lol I sure do appreciate your postings! Thanks!


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> I love me some local crappies!!!!


Ohhh buddy better pick up some new plastics


----------



## bobberbucket

Mooner said:


> Bobber, I just noticed the time of your posting. Yikes! Assuming you are a coffee drinker? lol I sure do appreciate your postings! Thanks!


Thanks! Yeah I'm usually up no later than 5am and yes I go pretty hard on the coffee️


----------



## Erieangler51

U know my brotha I can't fit anymore plastics in my crappie bag!


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> U know my brotha I can't fit anymore plastics in my crappie bag!


Dude if it weren't for you i wouldn't be using the plastics with such confidence. I almost never used them until you gave me a good education with them out on the water! I'll always owe ya one for that buddy.


----------



## Erieangler51

Nah u don't owe me one. Let's just get out and give some slabs some sore jaws.


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Nah u don't owe me one. Let's just get out and give some slabs some sore jaws.


Deal! I'm down for somewhere Tuesday for sure!


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

I just trying to get into the crAppie game. I normally use live bait but I hear a lot about plastics. What kind of plastics are you guys talking about? I have some gulp Emerald shiners but I never do any good with them. I normally hook them on a 1/32 jig. does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## bobberbucket

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> I just trying to get into the crAppie game. I normally use live bait but I hear a lot about plastics. What kind of plastics are you guys talking about? I have some gulp Emerald shiners but I never do any good with them. I normally hook them on a 1/32 jig. does anyone have any suggestions.


I'm not that knowledgeable in regards to artificial baits. But with a little guidance from my buddy Erieangler51 I've done well with just cheap assorted Walmart tubes & twisters I also use 1/32 jig heads black or orange at pretty good colors.


----------



## Tailchaser

Are you guys using bobbers with your jigs & plastic's ? Or do you just straight line them. I might try a drop shot rig this spring . Thanks.


----------



## bobberbucket

Tailchaser said:


> Are you guys using bobbers with your jigs & plastic's ? Or do you just straight line them. I might try a drop shot rig this spring . Thanks.


I normally use a bobber unless the bite is really really aggressive. Or if I'm in deep water then I cast count down a few seconds and try different types of retrieves till I find what works for the fish. Also a I've seen some serious numbers of crappie brought in on a 1/16 jig with 1" Berkeley black shad gulp under a float early in the year.


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

Thanks for the info bobber maybe I'll pick up some tubes and give them a try. Have any favorite colors? I normally float mine from shore and jig them below me in a boat when they're right below me


----------



## bobberbucket

My go to tubes right now are purple with a little flake to it with a white skirt. And black body with chartreuse skirt. I've herd good things about the 1.5 albino shad from friends.


----------



## fishingfool101

Bobberbucket is definitely the Crappie Whisperer at Nimi


----------



## bobberbucket

I can't find a picture of the purple and white tube where it's not half way down a fishes throat.


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> View attachment 230676
> 
> 
> Bobberbucket is definitely the Crappie Whisperer at Nimi


Go Back under your bridge troll.


----------



## Erieangler51

Dave I was wondering when the armchair fisherman was going to show himself again. Never seen him post a report just pics of fish that don't exist in certain lakes


----------



## bobberbucket

He needs to get a life and quit trolling my post all the time . I'd hate to see him loose his privileges. over trolling it be a shame. If he couldn't use the forums especially the market place to post all his items he's always selling. Sure hope he learns to behave.


----------



## fishingfool101

Erieangler51 said:


> Dave I was wondering when the armchair fisherman was going to show himself again. Never seen him post a report just pics of fish that don't exist in certain lakes


You and bobber should put seminars on at Nimi on how to catch PANFISH although it doesn't take that much knowledge to catch panfish with drop baits.


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

I'll take a ticket to a BobberBucket pan fish seminar


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

I mostly fish Erie so when it comes to fishing little inland lakes for pan fish I'm clueless. Just seems like I can never find the fish


----------



## bobberbucket

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> I mostly fish Erie so when it comes to fishing little inland lakes for pan fish I'm clueless. Just seems like I can never find the fish


If you don't mind me asking Generally which lakes lakes have you been fishing for panfish? I use different tactics depending on lakes. Some things work good all the time everywhere like the gold hook and minnow.


----------



## Erieangler51

fishingfool101 said:


> You and bobber should put seminars on at Nimi on how to catch PANFISH although it doesn't take that much knowledge to catch panfish with drop baits.



I'm sure people would actually come because we actually fish not troll the internet. Keep on trollin bud I'll keep my rod bent while you sit in your chair and dream your fishing. Ahhh those 13-14" wingfoot white crappies are calling your name


----------



## fishingfool101

Hey RICHARD those white crappies are prevalent in all inland lakes for your information according to the ODNR. If you can't catch em at the foot I don't know what to tell u. So long RICHARD


----------



## Erieangler51

Thank god your leaving


----------



## bobberbucket

OK back to crappie fishing. Here's a picture of the purple and white tubes I like to use. I like either a orange or black 1/32 jig head with it.


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

I normally fish Hinckley or Spencer Lake. But I think I'm going to try fishing Portage Lakes area more often in the near future. A good friend of mine that I fish with just move down that way. I never realized how many lakes there are in that area


----------



## bobberbucket

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> I normally fish Hinckley or Spencer Lake. But I think I'm going to try fishing Portage Lakes area more often in the near future. A good friend of mine that I fish with just move down that way. I never realized how many lakes there are in that area


Shoot me a pm when your planning on fishing the portagelakes area. I'll point ya in the right direction.


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

OK thanks... Probably won't be until next weekend. I'm packing stuff now to go up to Cadillac Michigan to catch the last of the ice up there. I'll be gone all week unless it melts


----------



## bobberbucket

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> OK thanks... Probably won't be until next weekend. I'm packing stuff now to go up to Cadillac Michigan to catch the last of the ice up there. I'll be gone all week unless it melts


Nice I wish I were ice fishing this week.! I'm jealous!


----------



## ltroyer

Fished this afternoon at nimi .Cought perch n gills Wich came n went in sperts no size n 3 crappie.most cought with minnows n also a black tiny jig with waxys nice afternoon out


----------



## Crappiekiller17

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> I just trying to get into the crAppie game. I normally use live bait but I hear a lot about plastics. What kind of plastics are you guys talking about? I have some gulp Emerald shiners but I never do any good with them. I normally hook them on a 1/32 jig. does anyone have any suggestions.


Pm me for details about fishing with plastics. I'll post some of my favorite ones and tell you how to fish them as well. It's all different pending the weather, time of year etc...


----------



## Crappiekiller17




----------



## bobberbucket

Crappiekiller17 said:


> View attachment 230731
> View attachment 230732
> View attachment 230731
> View attachment 230732


Those are some cool looking plastics! Thanks for posting pictures. What size jig head do you normally use?


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Fished this afternoon at nimi .Cought perch n gills Wich came n went in sperts no size n 3 crappie.most cought with minnows n also a black tiny jig with waxys nice afternoon out


Were you on the south side or the north side? I'm kicking around heading over there late morning/early afternoon today. I saw some promising signs on the south end last week but the north side was better to me. I might just have to flip a coin to decide where to start.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya I really like those crickets c-killer 
Go back a couple pages ani posted up some of my favorites.

An man that other guy----what a hater...


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Were you on the south side or the north side? I'm kicking around heading over there late morning/early afternoon today. I saw some promising signs on the south end last week but the north side was better to me. I might just have to flip a coin to decide where to start.


Fished the bridge by Eddie's bait .Main part of the lake


----------



## bobberbucket

Fished nimi for a couple hours up on the north side. It was windy and chilly only caught a few crappie (3) and (5) perch all about 9" the water temp dropped to 44 in the shallows. I'm sure that has something to do with the slow bite. We pulled out and are headed to north res to see if we can't catch some better action.


----------



## bobberbucket

Quit at 4:00 North was a little better water temp was 48. Pulled and released around a dozen 10" and a couple 8" crappie all on the gold hook and minnow under a float 3.5 -5ft deep in 9fow. No monsters today but at least we caught some.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Erieangler51

Same time work at your house?


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Same time work at your house?


Yeah buddy are we taking my truck or yours?


----------



## Erieangler51

Let's take yours more room. My 2 seater sucks for gear


----------



## bobberbucket

.


----------



## Bprice1031

No lunchtime fish porn today bobber??????????????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> No lunchtime fish porn today bobber??????????????


Sorry I was fishing hard lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today was interesting and fun. Erieangler51 and I headed to the tusc first thing this morning and we caught lots of fish but they were all small some 4- 8" crappie and a bunch of perch 7-8" and a ton of small bass. Erieangler51 caught a freak of nature with some obvious health issues!!























So after getting bored with the small fish at the river we headed over to nimi up on the north side. The main lake was windy but we got on some fish tucked out of the wind. Ended up catching a bunch of crappie but they were also small 7-9". All in all it was a good day fishing everything was released


----------



## ButtaYak

Did you use live bait at the tusc too?


----------



## Bprice1031

That's what I'm talking about. Good fish porn. 

Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

ButtaYak said:


> Did you use live bait at the tusc too?


Live bait and gold hooks at the tusc & artificial gulp minnows and 1/32 -1/16 jigs at nimi


----------



## ltroyer

Looks like a blast!Making me jealous.how big was the gill


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Looks like a blast!Making me jealous.how big was the gill


The Gill was 8.5. It inhaled a gulp minnow.


----------



## Erieangler51

I didn't catch that disease infested bass. I grabbed it in the water with my hand


----------



## driftfish101

Hey bobber, headed to North again on Thursday or Friday. Another warming g trend. Gonna light em up if the wind cooperates. Gonna hit long lake in the boat Sunday if the weather cooperates to catch some hog bass. Where the craps you caught in North still way up in the water column? On that frigid snow day I still caught a dozen at a foot and half deep in 4 to 6 ft of water until the wind sent me to the basement for makers mark at about 4.


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Hey bobber, headed to North again on Thursday or Friday. Another warming g trend. Gonna light em up if the wind cooperates. Gonna hit long lake in the boat Sunday if the weather cooperates to catch some hog bass. Where the craps you caught in North still way up in the water column? On that frigid snow day I still caught a dozen at a foot and half deep in 4 to 6 ft of water until the wind sent me to the basement for makers mark at about 4.


They were a little deeper 7-9 fow. The fish were suspended at 5-6 ft played with our depth a little and started getting them good fishing 3.5 -4ft deep. They were hanging around just outside some structure.


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> I didn't catch that disease infested bass. I grabbed it in the water with my hand


I wasn't going to tell everyone you caught that monster noodling.  one ugly fish I couldn't believe he swam off.


----------



## bobberbucket

I was planning on fishing today. But it appears I've fallen victim to the infamous evil Honey Do list. Unless something changes and I get a chance to make a mad dash for the lake I'm grounded today . Hopefully someone gets a chance to get out and do some fishing today!


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I was planning on fishing today. But it appears I've fallen victim to the infamous evil Honey Do list. Unless something changes and I get a chance to make a mad dash for the lake I'm grounded today . Hopefully someone gets a chance to get out and do some fishing today!
> View attachment 230909


That's why U have lady friends instead of a wife!


----------



## bobberbucket

Don't get me wrong having the wife does have its advantages. She did buy me another little 12 ft crappie fishing boat for my birthday. and she usually puts up with my fishing habits.


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Don't get me wrong having the wife does have its advantages. She did buy me another little 12 ft crappie fishing boat for my birthday. and she usually puts up with my fishing habits.


 U are right I was busting your balls! Pluses and minuses with both! Bottom line finding the keeper is the hardest one in life! If u fish and hunt as much as I not to many women want to be alone all the time!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> U are right I was busting your balls! Pluses and minuses with both! Bottom line finding the keeper is the hardest one in life! If u fish and hunt as much as I not to many women want to be alone all the time!


100% agree I went through a fair amount of ladies that couldn't put up with the life style.


----------



## ltroyer

Haha you guys crack me up!Glad my wifey love to fish or I'd b screwed to


----------



## bobberbucket

At least part of my honey do list consists of hanging out with my youngest up and coming little fisherman.


----------



## Fish2Win

fishingfool101 said:


> View attachment 230920



I don't know you fishingfool101 but everyone seems to like this post and get helpful information from it. I can't seem to understand your beef with him??? Am I missing something in his posts?? You seem like such a douche bag with all your commentary. Idk maybe your friends, I just don't get it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Idk maybe your friends, I just don't get it.


Just to clarify I am in no way associated with that individual nor have I ever met him. And I usually pay him no mind just a sad individual with nothing in this world to do besides troll.

Thank you for your kind words about the thread fish2win your are a class act. And a damn good fisherman! That I've shared the same ice with a few times and it's always been a pleasure!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol well the last post was funny..... butt usually guys trolling boils down to just a few things. Either straight jealousy , very bored with life,or bobber bucket stole his girl back in da day


----------



## Erieangler51

Fish2Win said:


> I don't know you fishingfool101 but everyone seems to like this post and get helpful information from it. I can't seem to understand your beef with him??? Am I missing something in his posts?? You seem like such a douche bag with all your commentary. Idk maybe your friends, I just don't get it.


He's an armchair fisherman brotha. Can't fish himself so rather than contribute would rather put his 2 cents in when in reality no1 cares what he has to say because it's either never informative or something stupid.


----------



## ltroyer

Hey just curious bout what you guys think about fishing this weekend with the cold weather the next 2 days .Wanna get out but didn't want to get boat out yet am hoping they don't move back into deeper


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Hey just curious bout what you guys think about fishing this weekend with the cold weather the next 2 days .Wanna get out but didn't want to get boat out yet am hoping they don't move back into deeper


I think it will still be worth a look this weekend! But then again I always think it's worth a try! One thing for sure you won't catch them at home!


----------



## Mooner

bobberbucket said:


> I think it will still be worth a look this weekend! But then again I always think it's worth a try! One thing for sure you won't catch them at home!


Well, there are some things you can "catch" at home...bwahaha.


----------



## bobberbucket

Mooner said:


> Well, there are some things you can "catch" at home...bwahaha.


That's how I ended up with the kids!


----------



## ltroyer

Well my buddy has a small Jon boat with trolling motor that perfect for nimi maybe I'll go get it for Saturday .That way I not shore bound again


----------



## driftfish101

Wow the forecast was different a couple of days ago. Big cold front. Not going out until Sunday afternoon. I am sure i could catch em if I got the boat out but I only have a few hours this weekend. Sunday on looks good, if it doesn't change tomorrow. Haha


----------



## bobberbucket

Dang those temps took a plunge! I herd from a buddy who was shore fishing yesterday morning before the big drop. he hammered the crappie between 8-10" in 6 fow. But the bite shut down at 11am when the rains stopped.I guess while it was raining they were feeding hard. the barometer was on the fall and the fish were feeling it! 

I may bundle up and see if I can't go catch a few later this morning...After sitting around yesterday I need my fishing fix!


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Wow the forecast was different a couple of days ago. Big cold front. Not going out until Sunday afternoon. I am sure i could catch em if I got the boat out but I only have a few hours this weekend. Sunday on looks good, if it doesn't change tomorrow. Haha


Theres always makers mark @ the Basement!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well got a text from another ogf buddy he's got the fishing bug today too! headed out shortly for what I'm sure will be a chilly boat ride! hopefully I'll be able to post some proper fish porn from today's adventure!


----------



## set-the-drag

Couldn't be a better time for me to go on vacation! Cancun till Wednesday baby!! I'll be back right when the warmth gets them going again


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Couldn't be a better time for me to go on vacation! Cancun till Wednesday baby!! I'll be back right when the warmth gets them going again


I'm jealous of all the places I've been Cancun was one of the best! Can't beat an all inclusive deal down there! And the deep sea fishing was awesome Enjoy your trip!


----------



## set-the-drag

Drunk on a beach for 5 days...... lol yeah I will enjoy the hell out of that especially the fact I get paid still what will be better is coming back to some good crappie action


----------



## bdawg

My wife gets jealous if I fish or hunt too much. This year I took up duck hunting with a new friend and she got jealous of him, calling him my "boyfriend" every time she saw me texting him. We only went duck hunting 5 times during the season! 

I just try to work my strategy to spend a lot of time with her when the weather is bad, and then get out there when the fishing is good! Not as hardcore as you guys.


----------



## set-the-drag

You take her on a few vacations and it will stop that's what I learned. I do whatever I want just have to take some time to take her somewhere. But she knew going into things the fall brawl and hunting are a do not disturb time. On good thing is my brother getting a 38' regal for Erie now we can take the women and don't have to hear the b!#€hing


----------



## DTaylor8

So I went out yesterday, all off of Christman Rd. Did really well....but NO CRAPPIE!!! Weird....only Perch. We caught 25-30 and kept 10 decent sized ones. Why so many Perch?!?


----------



## driftfish101

Cancun is ok, but I am a Cabo San Lucas guy. Lol. You probably can still hammer the crappie if you hit it right. I have had some of my best days in 20 degree weather. Find those tight schools on the first channel drops next to the spawning shallows. They will bite when the barometric pressure isn't dropping so damn fast. They will be shallow again next week. We are close to the 3 week 100 fish day territory! I just picked up a small 14 ft aluminum boat for nimi yesterday....well, new to me. Should work great on all these trolling motor only lakes. I wonder of the old portable hummingbird fish finder still works. Haha haven't used it in a decade since I got my bass boat.


----------



## set-the-drag

To cold for the spring crappie yet. Perch are crazy now just like eyes in Erie they are pre spawn gorging


----------



## DTaylor8

They tasted good!!!







set-the-drag said:


> To cold for the spring crappie yet. Perch are crazy now just like eyes in Erie they are pre spawn gorging


----------



## bobberbucket

It's cold and windy no crappie yet but the perch are going !


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## driftfish101

Nice Gill. Maybe I will brave the cold tomorrow. Lol. Perch close to the bottom or still on the weed edge? Main lake?


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Nice Gill. Maybe I will brave the cold tomorrow. Lol. Perch close to the bottom or still on the weed edge? Main lake?


On the weeds 4ft deep in 6fow


----------



## Bprice1031

Love my lunchtime fish porn.

Thanks bobber.


----------



## bobberbucket

The lake is rolling went out of the campground in the howling wind caught a few crappie some perch and a couple bass but the wind was brutal getting ready to launch on the north side now it's rough looking tho


----------



## bobberbucket

Heck with this maybe main st will be better


----------



## bobberbucket

Main st ramp is much calmer!


----------



## bobberbucket

Turns out there's fish on the west side too!


----------



## bobberbucket

Quit at 3:00 water temp was 44 caught 8 more crappie and and a boat load of perch!! Couple bass Some of the fish came on artificial baits such as albino shad & purple and white tube on a pink 1/32 oz jig the rest of the fish were caught on the gold hook and minnow. 2.5 to 3.5 deep in 7 fow. It was a rough cold windy ride even a little snow in the mix but we persisted and were rewarded with some catches! crappie ranged in size from 8-10" the perch 5-11" every thing caught was released to be caught another day.


----------



## bobberbucket

DTaylor8 said:


> Why so many Perch?!?


The perch are bursting full of eggs and feeding heavily in pre spawn mode. They love the big balls of thick weeds in the shallows for draping their eggs on. I would imagine the perch bite is going to stay HOT through the spawn. Probably have to do a lot of sorting but there are some big fattys to be had!


----------



## bobberbucket

I don't know fellas I was thinking about going for it today. But looking at the projected high of 29 degrees & just enough west wind to be annoying plus the fact that I froze half to death out there yesterday! I think I might just sit it out today.


----------



## bobberbucket

.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep, a lil nippy outside this Friday.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Yep, a lil nippy outside this Friday.


Too bad it hasn't been nippy enough for our preferred style of early march fishing!


----------



## ltroyer

Where that 50 degree weather at


----------



## bobberbucket

I just hope the water temps don't dip back into the 30s to far. This cold is most definitely slowing them down a lot. It's tough with the crappie they get so picky you gotta fish them super slow. I'm beyond done with the cold wind! I told my buddy the other day I've never felt a south wind that cold!


----------



## driftfish101

Man it is cold today and the wind chill is nasty. Not going by any water until Sunday. It is nice to see some sun, may help the water temp some. I agree I don't want to see the water temp to go much lower. Sunday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## bobberbucket

Yeah that sunshine out there is making me think about giving it a try somewhere if I can get out of the wind.


----------



## driftfish101

I did go to the chop and swizzle in Akron last night. Had 2 of the best bulliet old fashions I have had in a long time. Lol. Looks like I am going to toss a few back and start earlier today. But then again when I see that sunny, high bluebird sky I get the ich that might need to be scratched. Fresh perch is pretty good after a few cocktails. Haha. Any of those bays out of the wind have weeds in 6 fow? Haha


----------



## driftfish101

Back in the campground there are some isolated bays but I have no clue about depth or weeds. I haven't really fished nimi for panfish. Usually bass fish it in the summer and never really went back there. Too may good weedbeds on the main lake. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Any of those bays out of the wind have weeds in 6 fow? Haha


Im thinking a couple of them might be protected. I'll probably just drive around the lake and look for the best looking water.


----------



## driftfish101

I can't get out till about 4. Just a couple of hours. Enough for a dozen perch to make a meal. Lol


----------



## driftfish101

Wish you hadn't mentioned prespawn perch dammitt. Now I am probably going to go freeze my ass off. Haha


----------



## bobberbucket

There's a couple spots around portagelakes that might still have some warm ish water I might take a peak at depending on the wind. Either way I think I'll wait until this snow squall passes.


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Wish you hadn't mentioned prespawn perch dammitt. Now I am probably going to go freeze my ass off. Haha


I want to chase some crappie but I have to admit pre spawn fat egg laden perch are mighty tempting!


----------



## driftfish101

Right, and that is the very last time I mention the sun to you. Both times I did it didn't take an hour for the sun to go away. Lol.


----------



## bobberbucket

My trucks running I'll be headed to a lake shortly! Hopefully I can catch up some fish porn


----------



## driftfish101

Stained lakes are going to run warmer than clear nimisilia. You could probably find water still close to 50 degrees


----------



## bobberbucket

First cast!


----------



## driftfish101

Nimi? and I hate first cast fish. Like bring a banana in your boat. Lmao


----------



## driftfish101

Well, I am headed there at 4. I had a vision of the perch breaded up and fried to a crisp golden brown. Lol. You inspired me to man up bobber!!!!! Hahahhaha


----------



## bobberbucket

Yep nimi Only one chubby 9" keeper and a bunch of 7-8" so far .


----------



## ltroyer

Lol don't make come out there after work for those perch!


----------



## bobberbucket

Tons of dinks so far. It's not bad when that thing in the sky shows itself I've managed to sorta avoid the wind. I'm sure if I moved around more I could find some bigger ones but its comfortable where I'm at. Im too lazy to move lol. I'll just enjoy whatever the lake decides to give me


----------



## bobberbucket

Quit at 115 got tired of my guides icing up caught around 35 perch 15 of which were keeper size. Couple small bass and 1 8" crappie. All fish were released I was going to keep some but decided not to. I'm gonna go home and find a good drink to warm up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gonna take some of this perch info an try it out on large clear weedy pond here in c-bus. Gonna look for clumps of weeds in 5-10' of water an drop down on them from are kayaks Sunday.
Ponds loaded with dink bass an crappie so should see plenty of action...
Thanks guys


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Gonna take some of this perch info an try it out on large clear weedy pond here in c-bus. Gonna look for clumps of weeds in 5-10' of water an drop down on them from are kayaks Sunday.
> Ponds loaded with dink bass an crappie so should see plenty of action...
> Thanks guys


Ever catch any perch in that pond before?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol yeh...... no chasing ghosts
Omw to chase eyes now


----------



## ltroyer

Wete


bobberbucket said:


> Quit at 115 got tired of my guides icing up caught around 35 perch 15 of which were keeper size. Couple small bass and 1 8" crappie. All fish were released I was going to keep some but decided not to. I'm gonna go home and find a good drink to warm up.


Were you at nimi or one of the other lakes


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Wete
> 
> Were you at nimi or one of the other lakes


I was at nimi.


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone going out today?? 

Looks like the sun is going to try and stay out the majority of today! The wind (7mph) doesn't look bad either. I don't know if I'll make it out today. I think the wife has some plans for me but If get the chance I'm going for it somewhere!


----------



## ltroyer

Getting ready to head for nimi in a half hr seeing if those gills n perch r hungry


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Getting ready to head for nimi in a half hr seeing if those gills n perch r hungry


I bet the perch are going to feed hard as that sun works on the surface temps! If your not catching them one after the other at a spot move till you start hammering them.


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I bet the perch are going to feed hard as that sun works on the surface temps! If your not catching them one after the other at a spot move till you start hammering them.


Dang tried couple different spots couldn't get em going.going to hang it up the father in law wants to go to the Cleveland Auto show might give it another try 2morrow


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Dang tried couple different spots couldn't get em going.going to hang it up the father in law wants to go to the Cleveland Auto show might give it another try 2morrow


Did you catch any? What were you using?


----------



## driftfish101

We have as fireball. Headed out


----------



## driftfish101

Actually have time to find em


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Actually have time to find em


Right on! I hope ya track down a limit of them tasty suckers!


----------



## driftfish101

Can't find the weeds you talk about. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Can't find the weeds you talk about. Lol


You may not be able to see them from shore but they are there. Almost all the shallow Bays have weeds of some sort you don't necessarily need to be in the weeds just near them.


----------



## driftfish101

I figured, just haven't really seen any clumps. Have seen the bottom covered shallow. I will figure out the lake eventually. Slot different than the summer for sure. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

A lot of times if the glare is bad or there's a breeze I can't see them.


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Did you catch any? What were you using?


Nope didn't get a bite.was using minnows .There was another guy out to n he couldn't either


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Nope didn't get a bite.was using minnows .There was another guy out to n he couldn't either


Dang they must be off today. Pressure is up 30.1 that might be giving them the lock law.


----------



## bobberbucket

I might go give it a shot somewhere tomorrow. Can't decide between nimi or long lake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

My buddy with the perch finding electronics on his kayak bailed... 
Changing my direction to skinny water crappie on docks tomarrow. Gonna wait till 10/11 let this high pressure system move out some I hope. 
Buckeye don't have numbers of perch but if I find them there huge. So might try an find some tomarrow in between crappies


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> My buddy with the perch finding electronics on his kayak bailed...
> Changing my direction to skinny water crappie on docks tomarrow. Gonna wait till 10/11 let this high pressure system move out some I hope.
> Buckeye don't have numbers of perch but if I find them there huge. So might try an find some tomarrow in between crappies


Skinny water crappie fishing ain't a bad trade!


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Dang they must be off today. Pressure is up 30.1 that might be giving them the lock law.


Maybe someone can help me understand this pressure reading . Keep seeing guys talk about it


----------



## driftfish101

Wish I could go tomorrow but I got a new table saw I gotta put together and make the old lady the shelves I promised. Lmao


----------



## driftfish101

ltroyer said:


> Maybe someone can help me understand this pressure reading . Keep seeing guys talk about it


barometric pressure. Atmospheric pressure that changes with the weather


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Maybe someone can help me understand this pressure reading . Keep seeing guys talk about it












I will say I don't totally agree with this explanation but it gives you a general idea of what some of us are looking for. Personally I always look a the pressure before I go out. But no matter what it says if I really plan on fishing nothing The weather is doing is gonna keep me home. I have a buddy who uses something similar to this while out on the water to monitor conditions real time.


----------



## bobberbucket

Here's a cheat sheet I found that's pretty solid.


----------



## ltroyer

That helps me a lot wasn't sure how that works.thank you


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> That helps me a lot wasn't sure how that works.thank you


No problem. You going out after them today ?


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> No problem. You going out after them today ?


Am hoping to this afternoon if it warms up a bit


----------



## HappySnag

driftfish101 said:


> Can't find the weeds you talk about. Lol


put on one rod 30# power pro and heavy spoon.that is your search tools,when you cast and start feeling weeds,you know where they at.


----------



## driftfish101

Damn I never thought rp check while fishing. Lol. And man are you right about fishing no matter the weather. Lol. I ought to get a portable barometer. I got a nice decorative one here at the house. Lmao


----------



## rlb74

Here is a link from the National Weather Service that shows the 3 day trend for the weather at Akron-Canton Regional Airport. The barometric pressure(altimeter) is on the right and shows the rising and falling trends.

http://w1.weather.gov/data/obhistory/KCAK.html

Here is one from the NOAA station in Cleveland. It shows the barometric pressure trend in 10 minute intervals.

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=cndo1

Here is one from Weather Underground that shows the forecast with the barometric pressure in graph form as well as the history(click on history tab).

https://www.wunderground.com/us/oh/akron/zmw:44301.1.99999


----------



## graybeard

Dang I read your post and went and dusted off the panfish rods! bug bit me hard bought 3 rods for myself and the kids. then bought jigs bodies and found my panfish box. not that I needed more rods or Jigs but hey its a new season. Anyways I'm new here and great posts bobber bucket. If you see a older guy with a gray goatee wandering around portage lakes flipping little jigs say hi.


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> Dang I read your post and went and dusted off the panfish rods! bug bit me hard bought 3 rods for myself and the kids. then bought jigs bodies and found my panfish box. not that I needed more rods or Jigs but hey its a new season. Anyways I'm new here and great posts bobber bucket. If you see a older guy with a gray goatee wandering around portage lakes flipping little jigs say hi.


Welcome to the site! I'm glad you enjoy the post if I see ya out there I I'll say hello for sure!


----------



## graybeard

Thank you for the welcome! ok things have escalated a little bit. tackle boxes all over den floor. rods stacked up against entertainment center. pigs and jigs going on the baitcasters. crappie jigs going on the small spinning rods. told my kids, Monday or Tuesday after work were driving to portage lakes to hunt crappies and perch. At least the duck and goose decoys are out of the den lol.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well got out to do some fishing today. Started off the day met up with Erieangler51 and we headed over to nimi north side. Caught a few crappie but nothing real impressive. So we decided to run back to my place and grab the little 12 ft boat I picked up but haven't had in the water yet and give it a good christening! That was a good decision. We loaded up and went to Portage got on some decent fish in west reservoir. Caught around 35 crappie between 8-11" kept 6 all fish caught on the gold hook & Minnow under a float in 5-8fow. Erieangler51 put a whooping on me out there today I caught a few but not nearly as many has him. Good times!


----------



## graybeard

Nice! that settles it see you out there this week.


----------



## bobberbucket

rlb74 said:


> Here is a link from the National Weather Service that shows the 3 day trend for the weather at Akron-Canton Regional Airport. The barometric pressure(altimeter) is on the right and shows the rising and falling trends.
> 
> http://w1.weather.gov/data/obhistory/KCAK.html
> 
> Here is one from the NOAA station in Cleveland. It shows the barometric pressure trend in 10 minute intervals.
> 
> http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=cndo1
> 
> Here is one from Weather Underground that shows the forecast with the barometric pressure in graph form as well as the history(click on history tab).
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/us/oh/akron/zmw:44301.1.99999


Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## buckzye11

IMG_0575




__
buckzye11


__
Mar 5, 2017







Saw barometer dropped real sharp around 2pm... got out to East Rez shore from 3 till 6, Caught around 40 Perch and 8 Crappie.
Ended up with 14 Perch for dinner(cooking now!)
Only one Crappie was a keeper but tossed it back.
Got them all on a drop shot and red jig head with only minnow heads... couldn't get hit on a full minnow. Just used some heads that I forgot in the bucket outside that froze soild.
Making them lemon pepper baked today.


----------



## graybeard

Very nice!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dang guys you all really did well! Was a crappy day here,lol an not crappie.
Only got 10 crappies total the home day 1045-530. All the gills I could handle but where running smaller then normal today. As where the crappie. I did miss one nice fish that was a crappie or bass. Oh well here's to next weekend for the weekend warrior....
Congrats guys an good luck the next few days should be good


----------



## bobberbucket

Well from the looks of the weather It might be a little fishy out there today! I'm planning on hitting the water with a buddy this morning before the winds start to pick up and complicate things.... I got the feeling them speckled fishes are gonna be feeding heavily today!Hopefully that feeling is right!


----------



## bdawg

The weather does smell "fishy" today! Come over and kidnap me from work!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> The weather does smell "fishy" today! Come over and kidnap me from work!


When the suspicious white van pulls up don't ask questions just get in!


----------



## bobberbucket

Fished the south side for a couple hours caught 17 between 8-10" in 8 fow kept 4 so far the wind picked up and run us off the south so we're headed to the north side to see if we can't get on some out of the wind.


----------



## bobberbucket

Pulled a few crappie and some small perch on the north side. Then Mother Nature showed up and started with the wind and chop again so we pulled out and are in search of calmer waters


----------



## bobberbucket

The main st side looks a little better hopefully the fishing is good too!


----------



## driftfish101

Damn I am jealous. Stuck with a ton of work. Deadlines sure do suck during the spring. Lol. Rip their lips off!


----------



## wink8328

What's the water temp out there?


----------



## bobberbucket

wink8328 said:


> What's the water temp out there?


42 degrees


----------



## wink8328

Thanks!


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 2:30 caught a few 6-9" crappie and around 50 perch 7-9" on the west side the perch were aggressive but running small on size for the most part. Ended up releasing everything caught today. The wind sucked but the fishing was fun!


----------



## bobberbucket

I really wanted to get out today but it's looking like that's out! 18mph south winds and rain would make for some miserable fishing. I know the fish will be feeding good today! I haven't totally written off fishing today but it's not looking good.


----------



## bobberbucket

O what the heck!Once this heavier stuff moved through I'm throwing my rain gear on and going for it somewhere! I'll go nutty if I sit here all day wondering if the fish are slamming


----------



## bobberbucket

Barometer is falling and turns out the fish don't mind the rain


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> I really wanted to get out today but it's looking like that's out! 18mph south winds and rain would make for some miserable fishing. I know the fish will be feeding good today! I haven't totally written off fishing today but it's not looking good.
> View attachment 231300


Good thing you went today, tomorrow's winds are 30+


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 4 fished the north side glad I decided to throw on my rain gear and go! Because the fish were on Fire! Caught somewhere in the neighborhood of 75 crappie and just as many perch if not more! Crappie ranged in size from 7-10.5" the perch were all around 7-8"
The majority of the fish came on a orange 1/32 jig head with a purple and white tube fished 3.5ft deep under at float. 2 fish were caught on the gold hook and minnow before I decided to throw a tube on. They ate the paint right off my jig it was a blast on plastic all fish came out of 6fow near weeds. Wasn't in a keeping mood as most of the crappie were skinny ish 9"ers so I set everything free today. Those fish wanted that jig and plastic to be popping and twerking like a 20 year old Hussey on the main stage at Christie's cabaret! it was a blast!!!


----------



## baitguy

bobberbucket said:


> Barometer is falling and turns out the fish don't mind the rain
> View attachment 231308


laugh hey bucket, that sounds like a fun day, you're killing me being out there while I'm stuck at work ... I don't think the fish know it's raining


----------



## bobberbucket

Oh those fish for sure know when it's raining! One thing about nimi and the stupid gin clear water. When it rains and the fish go nuts it clouds the water up some for a short time and they just go into feed mode!


----------



## bobberbucket

I was going to sit it out today because of the high winds. But I just can't bring myself to waste the warm temps and sunshine! I'm gonna head out in a little while and see what kind of fishing today brings.


----------



## ltroyer

Wish I could be out but gotta work.Was hoping to Saturday but it look cold not sure if I wanna freeze or not maybe I'll get out tonight


----------



## bobberbucket

She's pretty angry today!


----------



## mchewyw

holy snicklefritz! still going to try it out?


----------



## ltroyer

H


bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 231376
> 
> 
> She's pretty angry today!


Wow let's go surfing


----------



## bobberbucket

mchewyw said:


> holy snicklefritz! still going to try it out?












Not gonna let a little wind stop me caught this little gill at the bridge by eddies couple hits the wind sucked so I'm on the move to another spot.


----------



## graybeard

Yep gonna go out there tonight and give it a try. Won't get there until about 5.


----------



## bobberbucket

I had to do some hiking to find a fishable spot but I'm out of the wind sorta and on some active fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 3:00 today was awesome! Had to put in a lot of leg work today to find fishable water but my persistence payed off! It's crazy windy out there today I saw two huge trees fall while I was fishing! Scary stuff since I had to trudge through the same woods to get back to my truck. but obviously I made it. The fishing was lights out once I found them in 6fow in some weeds. Caught close to 50 crappie 8-11" and 25 or so 5-10" perch a few gills and one redear. Kept 12 crappie to give to my neighbor everything else went back in the drink. All fish caught on plastics best colors were chartreuse with silver flake, purple&white, & black and chartreuse with an orange 1/32 jig. Fished under a float 3ft deep. The wind was my friend as it did all the work for me. Happy I was able to get out catch some fish and enjoy another day at the lake!


----------



## baitguy

nice job bucket, those are some nice fish for a windy March day ... it's a tough one out there today, hope you were casting with the wind ...


----------



## bobberbucket

baitguy said:


> nice job bucket, those are some nice fish for a windy March day ... it's a tough one out there today, hope you were casting with the wind ...


Thanks! I was actually casting across the wind playing it to my advantage.


----------



## graybeard




----------



## graybeard

1st trip to nimi. Spent some time scouting


----------



## brandonw

I'm here (not physically) visiting from the southwest region of OGF. After a quick glance, looks like an awesome thread you have here. Can't wait to read the whole thing! Looks like this could be another one of my favorites. Love panfishing. Thanks for sharing all the info!


----------



## ltroyer

Bobber did the gills you cought today have any size


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> 1st trip to nimi. Spent some time scouting


Nice! Looks like you found a place out of the wind. Nimi is one of those places you can scout over and over and always seem to learn something new each time.


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Bobber did the gills you cought today have any size


No They were little guys biggest gill might have went 7".


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> I'm here (not physically) visiting from the southwest region of OGF. After a quick glance, looks like an awesome thread you have here. Can't wait to read the whole thing! Looks like this could be another one of my favorites. Love panfishing. Thanks for sharing all the info!


Thanks I'm glad you like the thread! You guys down in the southwest have some good threads that I frequently read. I love all fishing but panfishing is my favorite especially crappie I live and breathe crappie fishing! But I do get carried away by a hot perch bite from time to time. Feel free to share any panfish tips with us anytime!


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks I'm glad you like the thread! You guys down in the southwest have some good threads that I frequently read. I love all fishing but panfishing is my favorite especially crappie I live and breathe crappie fishing! But I do get carried away by a hot perch bite from time to time. Feel free to share any panfish tips with us anytime!


Bobber u should join the northeast crappie club good guys!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bobber u should join the northeast crappie club good guys!


I'll have to check it out. Is it mostly a tournament fishing club? Tournament fishing has never really been my thing all that run & gun fishing just isn't my style.


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh

Hey bobber I'm back from the land of ice and was wondering if you wanted to hook up and fish down by you one of these days? I have a 16ft boat we can take out. I would have sent you a PMbut I can't figure out how


----------



## bobberbucket

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> Hey bobber I'm back from the land of ice and was wondering if you wanted to hook up and fish down by you one of these days? I have a 16ft boat we can take out. I would have sent you a PMbut I can't figure out how


Pm sent.


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> I love all fishing but panfishing is my favorite especially crappie I live and breathe crappie fishing!


(And SOON to be the local "Crappie Master")!! wink, wink


----------



## Bdrape

I have enjoyed all of the discussion in this thread. I've been fortunate to get out several evenings or days per week during the past month and yesterday despite the wind was the best and most aggressive crappie bite so far. And the tip of using an orange jig head with a purple tube is oddly enough correct. It out-fished gulp or any other color combination. I usually only panfish in the spring and fall, but I am becoming addicted. Anyway, thanks to all who have shared. I will see you out there.

Bdrape


----------



## driftfish101

bobberbucket said:


> Called it quits at 3:00 today was awesome! Had to put in a lot of leg work today to find fishable water but my persistence payed off! It's crazy windy out there today I saw two huge trees fall while I was fishing! Scary stuff since I had to trudge through the same woods to get back to my truck. but obviously I made it. The fishing was lights out once I found them in 6fow in some weeds. Caught close to 50 crappie 8-11" and 25 or so 5-10" perch a few gills and one redear. Kept 12 crappie to give to my neighbor everything else went back in the drink. All fish caught on plastics best colors were chartreuse with silver flake, purple&white, & black and chartreuse with an orange 1/32 jig. Fished under a float 3ft deep. The wind was my friend as it did all the work for me. Happy I was able to get out catch some fish and enjoy another day at the lake!
> View attachment 231398
> View attachment 231399
> View attachment 231400
> View attachment 231402
> View attachment 231403
> View attachment 231404
> View attachment 231405
> View attachment 231406
> View attachment 231407


Work has been a killer this week. Now that I will have time the snow is going to fly and lock jaw will probably set in. Haha. Life in Northeast Ohio! After this cold front I am hoping to see full bore crappie prespawn mode!


----------



## Bprice1031

No lunchtime fish porn????

My day just got crappy!

No pun intended. 

lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Bprice1031 said:


> No lunchtime fish porn????
> 
> My day just got crappy!
> 
> No pun intended.
> 
> lol











Here ya go good sir! Here's a Nimi crappie for ya, it's been a while since I've fished there, might try it next week


----------



## bobberbucket

Doin it


----------



## brandonw

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 231457
> View attachment 231458
> 
> 
> Doin it


Man I'm jealous of you right now. Great day to be out. 

What type of floats you like? Slip/fixed? Brand?


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> Man I'm jealous of you right now. Great day to be out.
> 
> What type of floats you like? Slip/fixed? Brand?


I like a variety of different fixed floats for different presentations I don't usually use slip bobbers. Today this was my go to float.









It lets me cast a mile and puts a really nice action on the jig.


----------



## bobberbucket

Today started off just like many others with me preparing to chase crappie. Just as I was getting ready to leave for nimi a buddy I fish with often who's also a member here called me and said he was already out and on a good bite. And offered to pick me up on shore when I got there. I'm glad I took his offer Fishing was great! Caught around 60 crappie 8-10.5" all on artificial! released everything. The fish were in 6-8fow in the weeds it was surprisingly warm out on the water with just enough breeze most of the day to get the jigs popping good. My buddy decided he was done around 2:30 I think he had 15 or so fish that he kept. He was pretty selective it was a healthy looking basket. So we went in I decided to stay and fish the shore for awhile ended up on the north side playing around a bit. Erieangler51 popped up and we shot the breeze and caught a few fish before I had to go. Can't wait for the cold to get over with because the past few days have been great!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bdrape said:


> I
> 
> I am becoming addicted.
> 
> Bdrape



Panfishing is extremely addictive especially for those cunning crappie!


----------



## bobberbucket

.


----------



## ltroyer

Was out 2nite fishing was slower only got perch to bite n a few gills. Little on the short side all went back in.saw a couple nice crappie cought


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Was out 2nite fishing was slower only got perch to bite n a few gills. Little on the short side all went back in.saw a couple nice crappie cought


South side ?


----------



## ltroyer

By the bridge at Eddies


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> By the bridge at Eddies


Was the water still muddy? It was like chocolate milk in that back bay the other day.


----------



## ltroyer

It was a little bit.walked up towards c-6 and the water was clear there where the wind didn't hit


----------



## c. j. stone

I love those weighted floats for distance!


----------



## c. j. stone

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 231454
> 
> Here ya go good sir! Here's a Nimi crappie for ya, it's been a while since I've fished there, might try it next week


Thanks for posting that. Was at another fishing hole for a while while the cold front was moving in this evening. NADA.


----------



## c. j. stone

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 231454
> 
> Here ya go good sir! Here's a Nimi crappie for ya, it's been a while since I've fished there, might try it next week


Wait, are those high tension power lines I see in that picture! Might be a spot a(unfortunately deceased)mentor of mine told me about years ago! Could just be vapor trails too?


----------



## bobberbucket

Get a few good days going and then mother nature decides to do this crap!  Yesterday I get a mild sunburn today I gotta clean snow off my truck☹.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yeah, these last 4 months have got me bamboozled too.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Yeah, these last 4 months have got me bamboozled too.


I just wish it would stabilize some. I don't mind a a little up and down in the weather pattern but these extreme changes need to stop! I don't want to see the cold again until November.


----------



## bdawg

I just want it to stabilize on the days that I can fish! The last 2 weekends have been crap!


----------



## bobberbucket

Waking up to that snow makes me glad the wife had stuff for me to today! Or else I'd likely be out there freezing to death after those fish!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well looks like I've got an hour or so. I just can't resist I'm gonna run to the lake and make a few casts &I see if they are still hungry in this cold weather .


----------



## bobberbucket

At least there's one hungry fish


----------



## bobberbucket

Managed to catch 10 6-8"perch and 5 gills on the plastics before I decided that was enough of the cold! It was windy and the lake was rolling up on the north side .


----------



## bobberbucket

It's safe to say I won't be chasing any crappie today! Anyone going for it today? Anyone going for it today is certainly a hardcore fisherman. I'm headed south to The coshocton area today to help out with a benefit for someone battling cancer. Mostly I'll be chasing the kids around. I'll be keeping my eye out for fisherman on the rivers on my way south that's as close as I'll get to fishing today!


----------



## ltroyer

You think they be biting with this new full moon


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> You think they be biting with this new full moon


They were biting on the north side yesterday but I couldn't take the wind and cold. I'd imagine you could get them perch going today still.


----------



## ltroyer

I want to give it a try but not hard up to freeze my fingers


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> I want to give it a try but not hard up to freeze my fingers


You could park at the C1 ramp and fish from the truck! I've seen it done before.


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You could park at the C1 ramp and fish from the truck! I've seen it done before.


Well I gave that up n went for some cold ones with the bro in law


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Well I gave that up n went for some cold ones with the bro in law


Sounds like a better plan today


----------



## bobberbucket

The weather man is predicting 5-8" of snow between Monday & Wednesday. This is like a bad dream.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> The weather man is predicting 5-8" of snow between Monday & Wednesday. This is like a bad dream.
> View attachment 231652


With you out fishing and posting all your success in this thread I've been dying to get out and do some crappie fishing. I finally get my license and I'm ready to go, and the lovely Ohio weather shows up. Hopefully it'll warm up enough so I can maybe give it a go next weekend.


----------



## bobberbucket

I'm starting to wonder if I need to get my icefishing gear back out.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I need to get my icefishing gear back out.


Well if you do that then I'm sure the weather will warm up.


----------



## graybeard

Spent yesterday replacing a storm door that the wind ripped off Wednesday. Halfway through I looked into the living room, and there went one of my new arkie jigs swimming through the living room floor! The cat looked up and said stop working and go get fish dude! well maybe she thought it, but I swear I heard it! told my wife I need to go fishing because the cat told me to go. She laughed , I laughed, the cat laughed. Told the cat to fix the dang door!


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I need to get my icefishing gear back out.


when you look from window it is cold,put on survivel suit and start fishing,the fisrst 3 days are hard after that you can take any weather,make sure you are dressed warm.
I love the pictures,asome fishing.you put time to fishing ,you get revarded.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I need to get my icefishing gear back out.


Well if you do that then I'm sure the weather will warm up.


----------



## HappySnag

graybeard said:


> Spent yesterday replacing a storm door that the wind ripped off Wednesday. Halfway through I looked into the living room, and there went one of my new arkie jigs swimming through the living room floor! The cat looked up and said stop working and go get fish dude! well maybe she thought it, but I swear I heard it! told my wife I need to go fishing because the cat told me to go. She laughed , I laughed, the cat laughed. Told the cat to fix the dang door!


you fix the dor ,after good fishing trip,your brain will work much beter.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well if you do that then I'm sure the weather will warm up.


I'm about to put it all in my truck just so the sun comes out!


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> Spent yesterday replacing a storm door that the wind ripped off Wednesday. Halfway through I looked into the living room, and there went one of my new arkie jigs swimming through the living room floor! The cat looked up and said stop working and go get fish dude! well maybe she thought it, but I swear I heard it! told my wife I need to go fishing because the cat told me to go. She laughed , I laughed, the cat laughed. Told the cat to fix the dang door!


 I have an old ice rod with a toy mouse rigged on it . When I get really bored I jig for the cat over the side of my recliner.


----------



## graybeard




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Burr drowned some minnies an wax worms this morning. A few dink gills an 3 14-16" channel cats were it. Dropped one eye,had a few other bites. Was really cold. My hand would freeze to my reel after getting a minnow. 
Quit at 1 or so.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Burr drowned some minnies an wax worms this morning. A few dink gills an 3 14-16" channel cats were it. Dropped one eye,had a few other bites. Was really cold. My hand would freeze to my reel after getting a minnow.
> Quit at 1 or so.


I hate getting minnows when it's this cold!


----------



## c. j. stone

Anyone check Palm Rd? Or any spill ways like at Wft or Moggie?
(Yeah, kiddin'!)


----------



## 25asnyder

Fingers crossed


----------



## 25asnyder

Fingers crossed


----------



## bobberbucket

These temps absolutely suck! But I'm gonna try and give it a shot somewhere fore a couple hours today. Can't decide if I want to go over to nimi or a spot at portage that I could almost hit with a rock from my house..... Either way I haven't had a line in the water since Friday I'm starting to get the shakes!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 231747
> 
> 
> These temps absolutely suck! But I'm gonna try and give it a shot somewhere fore a couple hours today. Can't decide if I want to go over to nimi or a spot at portage that I could almost hit with a rock from my house..... Either way I haven't had a line in the water since Friday I'm starting to get the shakes!


With this SUPER front moving in you would think today will be a great day for a good bite.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> With this SUPER front moving in you would think today will be a great day for a good bite.


That's what i was sorta thinking! As long as the winds don't pick up it might be semi tolerable out there. Maybe I should take my buddy heater.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> That's what i was sorta thinking! As long as the winds don't pick up it might be semi tolerable out there. Maybe I should take my buddy heater.


Sounds like you do a lot of "running and gunning" you won't need that heater,that's just extra baggage. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

When it's cold like this I like to find some active fish and sit on them. I guess the cold won't bother me so much if I'm catching .


----------



## icebucketjohn

Could be a record day for catching fish bc of this front moving in.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Could be a record day for catching fish bc of this front moving in.


Thats what I'm thinking! You got your ice gear ready to fish the puddle at palm road?


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> When it's cold like this I like to find some active fish and sit on them. I guess the cold won't bother me so much if I'm catching .


Being 65yrs. old I don't recall getting cold while I was catching fish but I do remember some day's of freezing "trying"to get something to bite!!From reading all your posts it look's like you've experienced the same. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> !From reading all your posts it look's like you've experienced the same. LOL



LOL You got that right!!! I've endured many miserable outings chasing fish that Most of the time I don't even intend to keep! For some reason I can't keep myself from going back for more I just can't get enough. When I feel that tap on the line or see that float go down everything else in the world around me becomes minuscule & blends into the background.


----------



## bobberbucket

The shallows got some shore ice going on up around C1


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 231759
> View attachment 231760
> 
> 
> The shallows got some shore ice going on up around C1


You out fishin? Was thinking I might come find you and show you how it's done! Haha. I'm on spring break from college right now but feels more like winter break


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> You out fishin? Was thinking I might come find you and show you how it's done! Haha. I'm on spring break from college right now but feels more like winter break


Yep I'm out. I've been to 5 different spots not a bite. Please come show me the way


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> Yep I'm out. I've been to 5 different spots not a bite. Please come show me the way


Where you at? I'll stop by, not sure if I'll fish, but I have some rods with me anyway, I'm just in the area figured I'll stop over and say hi


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Where you at? I'll stop by, not sure if I'll fish, but I have some rods with me anyway, I'm just in the area figured I'll stop over and say hi


I'm just about to pull back into the C1 ramp I'm about to give up on nimi and hit another spot not far away. But I'll be here at C1 till ya come by skinny guy red truck.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> I'm just about to pull back into the C1 ramp I'm about to give up on nimi and hit another spot not far away. But I'll be here at C1 till ya come by skinny guy red truck.


Sounds good, I'll be over there in about 15-20 mins


----------



## bobberbucket

It took BIGYURK showing up with luck to finally catch one today! I worked damn hard for that bluegill! And for the record I'll admit BIGYURK did show me how it was done when I left him he had already caught half a dozen large mouth! It was very nice meeting & fishing with you! We will have to get out and stick some slabs when they get back to going good!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 231781
> 
> 
> It took BIGYURK showing up with luck to finally catch one today! I worked damn hard for that bluegill! And for the record I'll admit BIGYURK did show me how it was done when I left him he had already caught half a dozen large mouth! It was very nice meeting & fishing with you! We will have to get out and stick some slabs when they get back to going good!


Likewise! Only ended up with one more largemouth and then called it. Caught some fish so I won't complain, definitely ready for the warm weather!


----------



## bobberbucket

I think I'm gonna sit today out. After skunking I took at nimi yesterday & having to go over to portage just so I could finally catch a bluegill. I'm just not feeling traipsing around the lake in the cold & snow today! I probably could have gotten something at nimi yesterday if I'd have been using live bait but I've been trying to kick the live bait habit. (No minnows no meat) It's been a challenge in these cold conditions! I did fall off the no bait wagon yesterday for a minute broke down and put a minnow on. I didn't catch anything on them tho. Can't wait till this garbage weather passes. It either needs to warm up or freeze solid I don't care which! At this point the water temp has dropped back to almost freezing it's like starting all over again .


----------



## ltroyer

Well maybe we need to get the ice fishing gear outI hope not


----------



## baitguy

bite your tongue ltroyer, that's not even funny


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Well maybe we need to get the ice fishing gear outI hope not


My vex is charged incase of emergency!


----------



## bobberbucket

I'm out rolling around the lakes surveying how the winter conditions are effecting things. There's a decent size area of ice by the boat ramp at OSP. It's iced in but only about 1/4 thick and soft junk. Thankfully the winds are keeping the lakes open. 

North reservoir is rolling with the high west wind









East reservoir doesn't look too bad. But the picture is deceiving.









I don't even want to roll by nimi and look I bet most of the shallow bays are icy!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 231936
> View attachment 231937
> View attachment 231938
> 
> 
> I'm out rolling around the lakes surveying how the winter conditions are effecting things. There's a decent size area of ice by the boat ramp at OSP. It's iced in but only about 1/4 thick and soft junk. Thankfully the winds are keeping the lakes open.
> 
> North reservoir is rolling with the high west wind
> View attachment 231942
> 
> 
> East reservoir doesn't look too bad. But the picture is deceiving.
> View attachment 231943
> 
> 
> I don't even want to roll by nimi and look I bet most of the shallow bays are icy!


Thanks for the pictures and report. Hopefully you will be able to get back at soon. I'm in need of lunchtime fish porn. I'm starting to go through withdrawals.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Thanks for the pictures and report. Hopefully you will be able to get back at soon. I'm in need of lunchtime fish porn. I'm starting to go through withdrawals.


I definitely can't get back out there soon enough! I'm having the withdrawals myself. I even had a rod and a few jigs in the truck but after I got out of the truck to get a picture at OSP. I said to myself NOPE not today it ain't worth it!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I definitely can't get back out there soon enough! I'm having the withdrawals myself. I even had a rod and a few jigs in the truck but after I got out of the truck to get a picture at OSP. I said to myself NOPE not today it ain't worth it!


I would of lost my wallet on you.When I saw you had a new report listed I figured you tried to fish.Anyway you drove there and that should count as an "ATTEMPT!!!!" LOL LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I would of lost my wallet on you.When I saw you had a new report listed I figured you tried to fish.Anyway you drove there and that should count as an "ATTEMPT!!!!" LOL LOL LOL


If that wind weren't howling out of multiple directions you would have won a bundle! But after just a nip of that breeze I was reminded of the current empty quiet at my house which is uncommon . (Wife & kids gone all day. & the cat don't talk much️) Then I remembered some very warming delicious adult beverages were collecting dust at home. Tomorrow I'll have a report with some fish in it for sure.


----------



## brad crappie

It's a buzz kill this weather! Letting guys know the northeast crappie club is holding its kick off meeting at the Ravenna marine starting at a 11! With this weather why not come and check out hummingbird and lowrance reps along with division officer Matt wolf and club information plus food! Come join the crappy atmosphere!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> It's a buzz kill this weather! Letting guys know the northeast crappie club is holding its kick off meeting at the Ravenna marine starting at a 11! With this weather why not come and check out hummingbird and lowrance reps along with division officer Matt wolf and club information plus food! Come join the crappy atmosphere!


Thank you for posting this it sounds like a great time! I've already indulged so I won't be going anywhere else today. But I hope others take advantage of this opportunity on this cold miserable day!


----------



## ltroyer

Well looking ahead at the forecast it should start warming up this weekend n then next weekend to mid 50s


----------



## graybeard

Ok so cleaned out my tackle box! Dug through my crappie jigs for the 12th time lol. Then I dug out my dad's old tackle box and dug through all of his old wooden plugs. Found a made in Finland Rapala minnow that he paid $1.39 for. A ton of heddon plugs river runts, lucky 13. Cisco kid pike minnow plugs a dare devil spoon for $2.19 a couple flat fish or crazy crawlers don't remember which. And some trix oreno crappie jigs. All in a metal tackle box that has a key lock lol


----------



## Fish2Win

brad crappie said:


> It's a buzz kill this weather! Letting guys know the northeast crappie club is holding its kick off meeting at the Ravenna marine starting at a 11! With this weather why not come and check out hummingbird and lowrance reps along with division officer Matt wolf and club information plus food! Come join the crappy atmosphere!


The meeting is Saturday at 11 am and there's going to be a big Swapmeet of fishing stuff too. It's a great crappie club with a bunch of good guys.


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> Ok so cleaned out my tackle box! Dug through my crappie jigs for the 12th time lol. Then I dug out my dad's old tackle box and dug through all of his old wooden plugs. Found a made in Finland Rapala minnow that he paid $1.39 for. A ton of heddon plugs river runts, lucky 13. Cisco kid pike minnow plugs a dare devil spoon for $2.19 a couple flat fish or crazy crawlers don't remember which. And some trix oreno crappie jigs. All in a metal tackle box that has a key lock lol


Sounds like quite the treasure hunt!


----------



## graybeard

I remember sitting in a row boat watching my dad cast a old bait caster with a big plug on it for river smallmouth. That was about forty years ago. I still have his rod and reel on the wall. Yes a treasure hunt. I look through it periodically to remind me to take my kids with me. I got my oldest son hooked on bass fishing and my middle son on catfishing. Now my youngest I'm hoping to get hooked on crappie.


----------



## joekacz

graybeard said:


> Ok so cleaned out my tackle box! Dug through my crappie jigs for the 12th time lol. Then I dug out my dad's old tackle box and dug through all of his old wooden plugs. Found a made in Finland Rapala minnow that he paid $1.39 for. A ton of heddon plugs river runts, lucky 13. Cisco kid pike minnow plugs a dare devil spoon for $2.19 a couple flat fish or crazy crawlers don't remember which. And some trix oreno crappie jigs. All in a metal tackle box that has a key lock lol


If you have the original lure box's some of them could be worth a few bucks.The box's are what add's value.Just thought you ought to know.


----------



## graybeard

joekacz said:


> If you have the original lure box's some of them could be worth a few bucks.The box's are what add's value.Just thought you ought to know.


There is only a couple still in the boxes my dad fished with almost all of them sadly the boxes are history. I'm afraid to use them for fear of damaging them or losing them. Still they are a nice piece of history


----------



## bobberbucket

It's not gonna be super pleasant out there today. However with more rain & snow in the forecast today is the day to get out after some speckled fishes! I'm not sure where yet besides a few ideas bouncing around in my head. No matter what it's going down today! Hopefully I'll have a nice round of fresh fish porn to follow!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 231982
> 
> 
> It's not gonna be super pleasant out there today. However with more rain & snow in the forecast today is the day to get out after some speckled fishes! I'm not sure where yet besides a few ideas bouncing around in my head. No matter what it's going down today! Hopefully I'll have a nice round of fresh fish porn to follow!


Your Sprint APP predicts better temps for the next 7 days than ch.8 does.Hopefully it's more accurate.Wife has about another 2 weeks of rehab on her new knee and then I lose my job as grand kids sitting.Hope we start getting a steadier flow of 50's and 60's and then it's off to Mosquito.I'll wish you "GOOD SKILL" today,you don't seem to need any luck. LOL


----------



## Bprice1031

Go get em bobber!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I'll wish you "GOOD SKILL" today,you don't seem to need any luck. LOL


Thanks!  believe me luck is just as important as skill sometimes. I hope you catch a boat load at skeeter! I've only fished there a few times and didn't do very well. But I don't know that lake like. I know the lakes out here.


----------



## graybeard

Tear them up today bobber!


----------



## bobberbucket

On the board!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 231985
> 
> 
> On the board!


You're like the fish whisperer.


----------



## creek chub

graybeard said:


> Ok so cleaned out my tackle box! Dug through my crappie jigs for the 12th time lol. Then I dug out my dad's old tackle box and dug through all of his old wooden plugs. Found a made in Finland Rapala minnow that he paid $1.39 for. A ton of heddon plugs river runts, lucky 13. Cisco kid pike minnow plugs a dare devil spoon for $2.19 a couple flat fish or crazy crawlers don't remember which. And some trix oreno crappie jigs. All in a metal tackle box that has a key lock lol


Would any of those heddon lures happen to have glass eyes and or have 3 or more trebbles?


----------



## graybeard

creek chub said:


> Would any of those heddon lures happen to have glass eyes and or have 3 or more trebbles?


Well I have a creek pike and a creek chub and metal box that says Joe Foss on it. And I will have to look after work at the rest. There is about 8 river runts of various sizes and sinking depths. The flat fish have 4 treble hooks on one and I think 3 on the other.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well fellas today's adventure is going well with special guest fishing partner today BIGYURK25 fishing along with me. Good times so far


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> Well fellas today's adventure is going well with special guest fishing partner today BIGYURK25 fishing along with me. Good times so far
> View attachment 231989
> View attachment 231990
> View attachment 231991
> View attachment 231992
> View attachment 231993


Awesome fish porn


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 2:30 today was a chilly but enjoyable day on the water. Caught some crappie between 4-12" (less than a dozen) some fat perch 8-10" one bluegill and a bunch of largemouth mostly little bitty guys. Most fish were taken on gold #6 hook and minnow under a float. I did get a few fish on some new super double secret weapons I've never fished with before. (All fish released) It was good fishing with BIGYURK always nice freezing my a$$ off with someone as passionate about fishing as I am!️ although no super big monsters were caught today i have to call it a win in my book!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232001
> View attachment 232002
> View attachment 232003
> View attachment 232004
> View attachment 232005
> 
> 
> Called it quits at 2:30 today was a chilly but enjoyable day on the water. Caught some crappie between 4-12" (less than a dozen) some fat perch 8-10" one bluegill and a bunch of largemouth mostly little bitty guys. Most fish were taken on gold #6 hook and minnow under a float. I did get a few fish on some new super double secret weapons I've never fished with before. (All fish released) It was good fishing with BIGYURK always nice freezing my a$$ off with someone as passionate about fishing as I am!️ although no super big monsters were caught today i have to call it a win in my book!


It was a pleasure, we will get back out soon, hopefully next time we don't have to break out the buddy to warm our hands!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> It was a pleasure, we will get back out soon, hopefully next time we don't have to break out the buddy to warm our hands!


It's was pretty dang cold!


----------



## bobberbucket

I'm seriously thinking of going out and trying to catch a few before this weather starts it's BS again! I caught two real fat girls yesterday that got me all excited! I could hardly sleep last night. I feel like it would be a sin not to try for a couple hours today


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232056
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of going out and trying to catch a few before this weather starts it's BS again! I caught two real fat girls yesterday that got me all excited! I could hardly sleep last night. I feel like it would be a sin not to try for a couple hours today
> View attachment 232057


THINKING!!??!! You know your gonna go!! I seriously thought about it myself then I remembered that I had to milk the ducks,or something like that.Good "SKILL" to you today.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> THINKING!!??!! You know your gonna go!! I seriously thought about it myself then I remembered that I had to milk the ducks,or something like that.Good "SKILL" to you today.


(Milk the ducks) Can't say I've herd that one before  I laughed so hard I thought I was gonna wake the whole house up!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> (Milk the ducks) Can't say I've herd that one before  I laughed so hard I thought I was gonna wake the whole house up!


It's one of those reply's you use after you run out of excuses not to do something that you know you SHOULD be doing ALREADY!! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

Well after getting caught up with some family obligations I'm finally headed out after some fish! Hopefully I'll have a little fish porn coming shortly


----------



## bobberbucket

On the board with this little guy. Hopefully his momma is around


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232063
> 
> 
> On the board with this little guy. Hopefully his momma is around


Booyah!


----------



## Bprice1031

Thank you Bobberfishgod!


----------



## bobberbucket

So far a few small bass a few small crappie and some small perch I'm starting to notice a trend here lol one things for sure the temps are dropping fast it's cold!


----------



## bobberbucket

Finally a big ole slab! As I released her I told her to send me some of her sisters


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232076
> View attachment 232077
> 
> 
> Finally a big ole slab! As I released her I told here to send me some of her sisters


Where ya fishing?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232072
> View attachment 232074
> View attachment 232075
> 
> 
> So far a few small bass a few small crappie and some small perch I'm starting to notice a trend here lol one things for sure the temps are dropping fast it's cold!


And I'm not there to supply the buddy heater!


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Where ya fishing?


It's a small spot on portage close to my house.


----------



## bobberbucket

I'm done now my hands are froze and it's snowing. Ive got some Irish whiskey to tend to at home. caught 13 crappie 6-13 ish inches a few small perch and 20 small bass. At lest I got a little fishing in today. All fish were caught on artificial bait. Fishing 7fow 3ft deep all fish were released. Top colors today were white,white with pink,& chartreuse.


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> I'm done now my hands are froze and it's snowing. Ive got some Irish whiskey to tend to at home. caught 13 crappie 6-13 ish inches a few small perch and 20 small bass. At lest I got a little fishing in today. All fish were caught on artificial bait. Fishing 7fow 3ft deep all fish were released. Top colors today were white,white with pink,& chartreuse.


Jameson?


----------



## driftfish101

Gotta get out in the next day or two. Remember how I was going to break down and get the boat out before mother nature decided to give us actual winter. Haha. Well I tore my MCL so that didn't happen. Glad it didn't actually, just wish the weather was better for my mini medical vacation. Haha


----------



## Fish2Win

Dave those bass are delicious!! Can't wait to catch a bunch and fry em up!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> Jameson?


No it's not actually a whiskey even tho they used to label it as such. It's more of a liquor it's called Irish mist it's a blend of Irish whiskey & honey it's good stuff!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> I'm done now my hands are froze and it's snowing. Ive got some Irish whiskey to tend to at home. caught 13 crappie 6-13 ish inches a few small perch and 20 small bass. At lest I got a little fishing in today. All fish were caught on artificial bait. Fishing 7fow 3ft deep all fish were released. Top colors today were white,white with pink,& chartreuse.


Oh man someone now likes his "secret weapons"


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Dave those bass are delicious!! Can't wait to catch a bunch and fry em up!!!!!!!!


I wish you would eat every last one of those green carp!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> And I'm not there to supply the buddy heater!


I wish you would have been! I think I got frostbite on my thumb today.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> I wish you would have been! I think I got frostbite on my thumb today.


It was colder yesterday! Next time just fish out the window of your truck


----------



## ltroyer

BIGEYURK25 said:


> And I'm not there to supply the buddy heater!


Dang it figured you leave it and a tent there for us lol well I'm hoping to give it a shot 2morrow


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ltroyer said:


> Dang it figured you leave it and a tent there for us lol well I'm hoping to give it a shot 2morrow


I'm a nice guy, but I'm not that nice!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well it's definitely warmer than yesterday. The radar has no indication of the rain they are calling for as of now anyways. 

Who's all going out today? I doubt I'll be getting out today as I usually Stay home and play good husband on weekends. But you never know maybe I'll get a chance to slip out for a few casts.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232131
> View attachment 232133
> 
> 
> Well it's definitely warmer than yesterday. The radar has no indication of the rain they are calling for as of now anyways.
> 
> Who's all going out today? I doubt I'll be getting out today as I usually Stay home and play good husband on weekends. But you never know maybe I'll get a chance to slip out for a few casts.


First of all you know you'll be out there sometime today,maybe on your "LUNCH BREAK".Took a cabin fever ride yesterday out your way.Stopped and talked a bit with a couple of guys on the bridge at Eddies,a few 'gills was all they caught.Started to snow pretty good then and wind picked up.That ended my "fever" ride.Saw the state,I think,out in 'Nimi ,don't have clue what they were up to,maybe test netting or shocking.I'm not real familiar with the area but it looks real inviting.Maybe a grandson trip once it warms up more.If you cry and pout a little your Mrs. will probably encourage you to go. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> First of all you know you'll be out there sometime today,maybe on your "LUNCH BREAK".Took a cabin fever ride yesterday out your way.Stopped and talked a bit with a couple of guys on the bridge at Eddies,a few 'gills was all they caught.Started to snow pretty good then and wind picked up.That ended my "fever" ride.Saw the state,I think,out in 'Nimi ,don't have clue what they were up to,maybe test netting or shocking.I'm not real familiar with the area but it looks real inviting.Maybe a grandson trip once it warms up more.If you cry and pout a little your Mrs. will probably encourage you to go. LOL


Nimi would be any excellent place for a trip with your grandson once the water warms up some! If you decide to send me a pm when your bringing him and I'll let ya know where the hot bite is! I love it when kids catch fish!

LOL I could work up a few tears pout and stomp my feet some but i don't think I'll use those tactics over weekend shore fishing. I like weekdays much better there's lots of bent rod followers out there on the weekends. I don't mind sharing information with people but I cannot stand when people see me catching fish and walk a hundred yards to fish right on top of me. I know it's a public lake but it's 742 acres and trust me there's fish everywhere in that lake. I usually just pack up and leave when that happens I'd rather them not see how I was catching fish. Because after all location is only part of the puzzle and location by itself doesn't put lips on hooks. Anyone who approaches me like a decent person and gives me some space I'm likely to give them all the details might even invite them to move in closer if the fish are schooled tight. But the bent rod boys get nothing from me but dirty looks as I leave. :End rant


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Nimi would be any excellent place for a trip with your grandson once the water warms up some! If you decide too send me a pm when your bringing him and I'll let ya know where the hot bite is! I love it when kids catch fish!
> 
> LOL I could work up a few tears pout and stomp my feet some but i don't think I'll use those tactics over weekend shore fishing. I like weekdays much better there's lots of bent rod followers out there on the weekends. I don't mind sharing information with people but I cannot stand when people see me catching fish and walk a hundred yards to fish right on top of me. I know it's a public lake but it's 742 acres and trust me there's fish everywhere in that lake. I usually just pack up and leave when that happens I'd rather them not see how I was catching fish. Because after all location is only part of the puzzle and location by itself doesn't put lips on hooks. Anyone who approaches me like a decent person and gives me some space I'm likely to give them all the details might even invite them to move in closer if the fish are schooled tight. But the bent rod boys get nothing from me but dirty looks as I leave. :End rant


You shouldn't have to much of a problem this time of year with a bunch of " followers".I, like you,enjoy the challenge of trying different methods and places.Nothing more rewarding than self success.It's the same on Erie when it comes to perch or walleye.Your always going to have the "pack" followers,just the nature of the beast.I always share info( area,method,ect..),it's pretty rewarding when someone gets back to and tells you how well they did using your info,but there are no guarantees when it comes to this sport.I even have friends that still either cannot read their fishfinders or don't believe them.Oh well what can you do.I agree with you that you of all people do give plenty of info(time,method,areas,ect..)that a person reading all of that would have a better than average shot of success.Keep it up. Good "skill' to you today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe I'm a little selfish about it but I've found that the most impolite "fishermen." (bent rod boys, lake lice I've got tons of names for them) Are the ones who litter, keep under size fish and over the limits. And believe me when I say I turn in every no good lake rapist poacher . when I see them keep over the limits and under sized fish. I did it 4 times last spring one individual made 3 trips to his truck to hide fish. I sent the ranger to his truck. He was having a bad time when I left.  And I'll have my phone in my hand and my eyes open during the spawn again this year. Along with many others who fish nimi regularly and wish to protect our resource.


----------



## buckzye11

I'm definitely not a crowd fisher either... not fun fishing if I can't make 180* of casting off the shore worried about where someone's line is... time to move!
Good job turning in the poachers... bet that felt good, I've made the call before but never seen my efforts end in a bust.
I'll probably do some PLX shore fishing this afternoon... this morning my Son and I are headed over to Fisherman Central to get him his own tackle box... 3 years old and he tells me he needs his own so he can put his lures in it... I can't possibly say no to that lol!


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> I'm definitely not a crowd fisher either... not fun fishing if I can't make 180* of casting off the shore worried about where someone's line is... time to move!
> Good job turning in the poachers... bet that felt good, I've made the call before but never seen my efforts end in a bust.
> I'll probably do some PLX shore fishing this afternoon... this morning my Son and I are headed over to Fisherman Central to get him his own tackle box... 3 years old and he tells me he needs his own so he can put his lures in it... I can't possibly say no to that lol!



Watching a poacher get busted is like landing the fish of a life time!!! Unbelievable joy!

3 years old he's right he need his own box! Nice job bringing up a new generation of little fisherman! 

Hopefully you get into some good ones at portage they wanted it super slow yesterday.


----------



## laynhardwood

buckzye11 said:


> I'm definitely not a crowd fisher either... not fun fishing if I can't make 180* of casting off the shore worried about where someone's line is... time to move!
> Good job turning in the poachers... bet that felt good, I've made the call before but never seen my efforts end in a bust.
> I'll probably do some PLX shore fishing this afternoon... this morning my Son and I are headed over to Fisherman Central to get him his own tackle box... 3 years old and he tells me he needs his own so he can put his lures in it... I can't possibly say no to that lol!


I love it!! When a 3 yr old already knows he needs his own tackle box and lures, you are doing something right sir! You have a lot of great memories in the making.


----------



## Fish2Win

Bobber I'm going stand on your green five gallon bucket and cast just over your head. I know where you fish and I will find you!!! I have a unique set tracking skills.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Bobber I'm going stand on your green five gallon bucket and cast just over your head. I know where you fish and I will find you!!! I have a unique set tracking skills.


Thats ok next year at OSP I'll set my otter up over top of your one man! And I'll make sure to fish in the holes you drill


----------



## ltroyer

Well I hear perch calling my name.think I'll go get a line wet


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Well I hear perch calling my name.think I'll go get a line wet


Go get e'm! I hope ya beat them up good!


----------



## ltroyer

I can taste em already!I'll post results in a little while


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the wife just gave me a pass to fish for an hour or so! So I'm gonna hit a spot at portage by the house that I've never really fished this early and see what happens.


----------



## driftfish101

I think I have my old lady talked into buying a house out in the portage lakes area. Lol. Hate I am 15 to 20 minutes away. Takes away from those hour getaways. She obviously doesn't know what she is getting herself into. Hahahahaha


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I got my hours worth of fishing in that west wind in my face sucked! Managed to catch 8 perch but they were all 4-5" definitely not worth freezing in the wind over . All of them were caught on artificial (lindy little nipper) with no meat chartreuse in color. In 6 fow close to some weeds.


----------



## Bprice1031

Bobber, do you offer catching lessons? I know how to fish, but I need some help in the catching department.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Bobber, do you offer catching lessons? I know how to fish, but I need some help in the catching department.


I don't know if I'd be good at giving any lessons. But if you want to fish together sometime I'm game.


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> I don't know if I'd be good at giving any lessons. But if you want to fish together sometime I'm game.


The dude really knows his stuff


----------



## ltroyer

I think he got something magical on his fish line.i couldn't get anything to bite.


----------



## buckzye11

Went out from 230 to 530 PLX, got 17 Perch and one 9 1/4" Crappie... was real hot bite for a bit then really hit a wall around 5 clk. 
Same dropshoting setup, but fished a little deeper today in around 14-16 fow.
Had to break my line 6 times today to retie... kept snagging up a what felt like a car down there... whatever it was the fish were hanging out by it.
Fun day though, threw back a bunch of xtra smalls.
May try and get out tomorrow again.




  








IMG_0584




__
buckzye11


__
Mar 18, 2017


----------



## Fish2Win

Bprice1031 said:


> Bobber, do you offer catching lessons? I know how to fish, but I need some help in the catching department.


Bobber will give you lessons at nimi. All you have to do is pull into c-1 parking lot, but make sure you back in and flash your brights. Then just hold onto his magical fish catching rod and fish close to weeds in 6 ft ( gold Aberdeen hook ). Make sure your on the windward side though.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Bobber will give you lessons at nimi. All you have to do is pull into c-1 parking lot, but make sure you back in and flash your brights. Then just hold onto his magical fish catching rod and fish close to weeds in 6 ft ( gold Aberdeen hook ). Make sure your on the windward side though.


You forgot to add flash the high beams 3x


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Went out from 230 to 530 PLX, got 17 Perch and one 9 1/4" Crappie... was real hot bite for a bit then really hit a wall around 5 clk.
> Same dropshoting setup, but fished a little deeper today in around 14-16 fow.
> Had to break my line 6 times today to retie... kept snagging up a what felt like a car down there... whatever it was the fish were hanging out by it.
> Fun day though, threw back a bunch of xtra smalls.
> May try and get out tomorrow again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> buckzye11
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 18, 2017


That's a heck of a nice batch! Nice job!!


----------



## ltroyer

buckzye11 said:


> Went out from 230 to 530 PLX, got 17 Perch and one 9 1/4" Crappie... was real hot bite for a bit then really hit a wall around 5 clk.
> Same dropshoting setup, but fished a little deeper today in around 14-16 fow.
> Had to break my line 6 times today to retie... kept snagging up a what felt like a car down there... whatever it was the fish were hanging out by it.
> Fun day though, threw back a bunch of xtra smalls.
> May try and get out tomorrow again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> buckzye11
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 18, 2017


That's what I was hoping for


----------



## buckzye11

Thanks! Thought I'd add this pic from cleaning them... most of the stomach contents were gill fry around 1"... some had zebras in them, but mostly fry.




  








IMG_0587




__
buckzye11


__
Mar 18, 2017


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Thanks! Thought I'd add this pic from cleaning them... most of the stomach contents were gill fry around 1"... some had zebras in them, but mostly fry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> buckzye11
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 18, 2017


Looks like they are still carrying those eggs!


----------



## buckzye11

bobberbucket said:


> Looks as like they are still carrying those eggs!


Yeah still very firm for most too... a couple years ago when we had 17" of ice, lots of the Perch I caught in March were already spawned out under the ice... weird how that works differently from year to year.
Makes you wonder if water temps are the only factor in spawning, or maybe that low oxygen water under 17" of ice had them stressed to the point they had to spawn or absorb them.


----------



## bobberbucket

I don't know how water temps effect perch spawn.


----------



## bobberbucket

I do know in the past 5 years the perch population has exploded at lots of place I fish. I feel like the abundance of zebra mussels has a lot to do with it. Not just because the perch eat them. Because they are part of the reason the water is gin clear which is helping the weeds grow nice and thick providing excellent spawning cover for the perch to drape their eggs on.


----------



## buckzye11

bobberbucket said:


> I don't know how water temps effect perch spawn.


I just know it's before any other panfish... I was reading one of the Walleye threads on here that was saying any fishes' spawn is based solely on water temps that trigger it.
Holds true for Crappie though... if water is 58-60 I'm hitting the reeds at Nimi!


----------



## bobberbucket

Here's what I was catching them on earlier today 1/64th lindy lil nipper. Crappie perch and gills love this little guy! They seem to like it just how it is no tipping needed.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today looks like its gonna be a little more pleasant out there. anyone planning to give it a shot today? I've gotta go look a some houses with the wife today so I'll for sure be sitting today out. The forecast is looking up can't wait to fish in some of this mild weather we have coming! 

When those water temps start to rise the crappie are gonna go nuts! Coaxing these cold water fish has been challenging and fun. But I'm ready to hammer some pre spawn frenzy feeding crappie I can't wait to have some 200+ fish days!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Well today looks like its gonna be a little more pleasant out there. anyone planning to give it a shot today? I've gotta go look a some houses with the wife today so I'll for sure be sitting today out. The forecast is looking up can't wait to fish in some of this mild weather we have coming!
> 
> When those water temps start to rise the crappie are gonna go nuts! Coaxing these cold water fish has been challenging and fun. But I'm ready to hammer some pre spawn frenzy feeding crappie I can't wait to have some 200+ fish days!
> View attachment 232167


Good Luck house hunting,the fish need a little BREAK from you!!! LOL LOL

P.S. Bet you a quarter you wet a line today?!?!?


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Good Luck house hunting,the fish need a little BREAK from you!!! LOL LOL
> 
> P.S. Bet you a quarter you wet a line today?!?!?


House hunting is the most difficult thing I hate it! Nothing worse than trying to decide where to live for the next 30 years or so. 

As far as wetting a line I'll take that bet


----------



## Erieangler51

I'll keep u informed dave. Loading the truck up now. Gunna hop around to our honey holes. Hoping the one down the road from my house is on because we know what that means. 400 fish days


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> I'll keep u informed dave. Loading the truck up now. Gunna hop around to our honey holes. Hoping the one down the road from my house is on because we know what that means. 400 fish days


Oh buddy! I'm sure you'll find something somewhere today! I'm ready for Tuesday bro we're gonna give some slabs some sore jaws!


----------



## joekacz

Erieangler51 said:


> I'll keep u informed dave. Loading the truck up now. Gunna hop around to our honey holes. Hoping the one down the road from my house is on because we know what that means. 400 fish days


Hopefully ErieAngler does very well and calls you while your house hunting and the quarter will be MINE!! LOL


----------



## Erieangler51

Yes sir!! Hoping to do that today too. U get the boat registered yet. I haven't had the time to do mine yet


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hopefully ErieAngler does very well and calls you while your house hunting and the quarter will be MINE!! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Yes sir!! Hoping to do that today too. U get the boat registered yet. I haven't had the time to do mine yet


No I been slacking.


----------



## Erieangler51

Ya same. With plowing and work I just haven't had the time to get it out of the neighbors barn and ready. Hell my big boats not even ready and most years I've already been in Erie a handful of times lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> Ya same. With plowing and work I just haven't had the time to get it out of the neighbors barn and ready. Hell my big boats not even ready and most years I've already been in Erie a handful of times lol


I do love that Cadillac of a boat you got!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> I do love that Cadillac of a boat you got!


Ok let's hear some more abt this(love me some "boat porn" also on a chilly, gray day)! No pictures, it just ain't true!


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Ok let's hear some more abt this(love me some "boat porn" also on a chilly, gray day)! No pictures, it just ain't true!


I don't think there will be any boat porn lol. Letting everyone on the internet know exactly what your rig looks like on these relatively small bodies of water could have some unpleasant consequences.


----------



## Erieangler51

sorry cj. I don't like people seeing my small boat on the internet. Not to many that look like mine out there. I like my fishing spots on these small lakes as dave says. 16 ft smokercraft that I got from my grandpa before he passed away. I finished the remodel that he was in the middle of when he passed. Daves been trying to buy it from me since the first time he stepped in it but it won't happen. The sentimental vale of it coming from my grandpa it worth more then money.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fish2Win said:


> Bobber will give you lessons at nimi. All you have to do is pull into c-1 parking lot, but make sure you back in and flash your brights. Then just hold onto his magical fish catching rod and fish close to weeds in 6 ft ( gold Aberdeen hook ). Make sure your on the windward side though.


He's like a troll that lives in the woods, that'll just walk out of the middle of nowhere


----------



## bobberbucket

I'd sell a testicle for that perfect crappie boat!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> He's like a troll that'll just walk out of the middle of nowhere


Hey Hey is that a short joke? just because your 5" taller then me


----------



## driftfish101

I am taking my 9 year old son out today. He is game to trek where ever we need to go to catch em. His mom bought him hand warmers. Lol. And house hu ting can be a pain for sure, but it's even harder to get your wife to move out of the house you have lived in for the last 6 years to get closer to water! I have 4 kids and 3 fish and the 3 year old tries. Man do I need a bigger boat. Haha.


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> I am taking my 9 year old son out today. He is game to trek where ever we need to go to catch em. His mom bought him hand warmers. Lol. And house hu ting can be a pain for sure, but it's even harder to get your wife to move out of the house you have lived in for the last 6 years to get closer to water! I have 4 kids and 3 fish and the 3 year old tries. Man do I need a bigger boat. Haha.


Sounds like a big comfy pontoon boat is in your future.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> Hey Hey is that a short joke? just because your 5" taller then me


Don't feel bad, I'm a foot taller than everyone, you're all in the same boat. Lol, you see what I did there?


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm a foot taller than everyone, you're all in the same boat. Lol, you see what I did there?


----------



## driftfish101

We have already been looking at pontoons. Lol. Part of the excuse to move by water. She knows I will always be fishing and it's not practical to tow around a big pontoon boat. Lol so gotta move. Lol. At least it got her looking. Lmao.


----------



## driftfish101

She got me a sign a couple of years ago for my man cave. It say " teach a man to fish and golf, and you will never see him again" haha haha.


----------



## ltroyer

Anybody out today


----------



## graybeard

ltroyer said:


> Anybody out today


Was out for 2 hours and got skunked. Saw 5 other people fishing nimi and didn't see any action


----------



## driftfish101

I believe I saw you graybeard walking toward a spot accross from falcon around 3. I did ok with my son today at nimi. Some decent perch. Right on the bottom, 10 fow. Minnows


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> Was out for 2 hours and got skunked. Saw 5 other people fishing nimi and didn't see any action


The skunk days really make you appreciate the good days that are coming!


----------



## ltroyer

Was hoping to get out.but it was my wife birthday so I'll have to wait till next week


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Was hoping to get out.but it was my wife birthday so I'll have to wait till next week


Don't feel bad I haven't touch a fishing pole all day either! I think I'm starting to get the shakes!


----------



## driftfish101

Might try east tomorrow off PLC dr


----------



## driftfish101

PLx dr, damn autocorrect


----------



## graybeard

driftfish101 said:


> I believe I saw you graybeard walking toward a spot accross from falcon around 3. I did ok with my son today at nimi. Some decent perch. Right on the bottom, 10 fow. Minnows


Did you have a stocking cap and beard? I was wearing a camo coat and hat.


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> The skunk days really make you appreciate the good days that are coming!


Oh yes they do! Still a day fishing is better than _______ fill in the blank


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> Oh yes they do! Still a day fishing is better than _______ fill in the blank


Better than house hunting!


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> Better than house hunting!


So.... how did that go for you?


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> So.... how did that go for you?


Well the 4 I looked at today weren't the one lol. So the hunt is still in I've got one to look at this week that's more of what we're looking for.


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> Well the 4 I looked at today weren't the one lol. So the hunt is still in I've got one to look at this week that's more of what we're looking for.


Man we looked at a lot of houses when we did it.


----------



## bobberbucket

It's no fun. Well my wife's having fun I'm not.


----------



## driftfish101

graybeard said:


> Did you have a stocking cap and beard? I was wearing a camo coat and hat.


I had a black osu ball cap and camo coat. I saw you when we were headed home I believe. You were still up by the guardrail walking. I will say hi next time. Lol


----------



## graybeard

driftfish101 said:


> I had a black osu ball cap and camo coat. I saw you when we were headed home I believe. You were still up by the guardrail walking. I will say hi next time. Lol


Oh gotcha cool


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> It's no fun. Well my wife's having fun I'm not.


I know it man! been married 26 years!


----------



## joekacz

graybeard said:


> I know it man! been married 26 years!


Hey BB,I see your house hunting didn't go to well for the Mrs. You can let her know that she can upgrade now that you won our "BET". LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB,I see your house hunting didn't go to well for the Mrs. You can let her know that she can upgrade now that you won our "BET". LOL LOL


 I'm gonna keep those riches for secret fishing mad money


----------



## bobberbucket

Once this rain blows through I'll be headed out to see if I can find some cooperative fish today!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232261
> View attachment 232262
> 
> 
> Once this rain blows through I'll be headed out to see if I can find some cooperative fish today!


Crappies BEWARE he's BACK!!!Have fun,I think the steadier precip is for early afternoon.Look's like end of the week it should start warming everything up.


----------



## bobberbucket

I think after the morning showers it will be clear till 4or5


----------



## bobberbucket

They sunrise is beautiful this morning!


----------



## bobberbucket

First fish of the day little bass


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm guessing you're at nimi today?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm guessing you're at nimi today?


No I'm at portage.


----------



## Bprice1031

I guess it really doesn't matter, you would probably be able to pull fish out mud puddle after a storm.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## DTaylor8

Got skunked yesterday too!! What's up, I didn't see anyone catch anything!




bobberbucket said:


> The skunk days really make you appreciate the good days that are coming!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232286
> View attachment 232287



That's a hell of a nice perch. Way to go.


----------



## bobberbucket

Just called it quits. Couldn't get any good ones going caught 9 crappie little guys 5-7". 10 perch 5-10" and 30 small bass 6-14" the fish were caught on both live minnows and artificial bait today. Everything caught in 4fow fishing. 12" 1.5 deep under a float.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's going to be nice and mild out there today. Hopefully the fish are more cooperative today.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232367
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going to be nice and mild out there today. Hopefully the fish are more cooperative today.





bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232367
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going to be nice and mild out there today. Hopefully the fish are more cooperative today.


Have a GOOD day today and Don't forget the pic's. "CHECK"S IN THE MAIL!!" LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Have a GOOD day today and Don't forget the pic's. "CHECK"S IN THE MAIL!!" LOL


 Any day on the water is a GOOD day! Even though temps are mild I'm predicting a tough bite for the crappie today. I hope I'm wrong. But we haven't really had much of the sunshine we need to bring those water temps up. The perch might be on the feed you never know when those savages are going to be aggressive.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Any day on the water is a GOOD day! Even though temps are mild I'm predicting a tough bite for the crappie today. I hope I'm wrong. But we haven't really had much of the sunshine we need to bring those water temps up. The perch might be on the feed you never know when those savages are going to be aggressive.


A tough bite for you!!!! NO WAY JOSE!!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## joekacz

joekacz said:


> A tough bite for you!!!! NO WAY JOSE!!! LOL LOL LOL


By the way ,are you allowed to wade NIMI??


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> By the way ,are you allowed to wade NIMI??


Yes lots of guys wade.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> A tough bite for you!!!! NO WAY JOSE!!! LOL LOL LOL


Your gonna jinx me I can already smell the skunk!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Your gonna jinx me I can already smell the skunk!


Fish upwind they'll never smell you. And thank's for the info.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Fish upwind they'll never smell you. And thank's for the info.


 I see what you did there.


----------



## bobberbucket

I better get all the fishing in I can! I got a phone call yesterday indicating I'll be back to work within the next two weeks. I usually work 4 or 5 days a week 10-16 hours a day. So my fishing is about to get real limited.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking pretty calm


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232370
> 
> 
> Looking pretty calm


That's a illusion my friend the lake heard your going back to work soon so it's waiting for that first cast then zing into a tree with your rig! Or another theory maybe the lakes sleepy and just doesn't know your there yet!


----------



## bobberbucket

Big ones and babies all in the mix so far


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232371
> 
> 
> Big ones and babies all in the mix so far


After that announcement of you returning to work the loud cheer you heard was from the crappies at NIMI!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

Out of curiosity have you ever seen bald eagles when you've been fishing nimi?


----------



## Evinrude58

I have many times. They had a nest at the parking lot on the right just north of C-6. I believe there may be more than just the one nesting pair now.


----------



## driftfish101

Another day of a orange fireball tomorrow. Gonna catch fire soon


----------



## bobberbucket

Got them pretty dang good today!!! In 8fow between me and my buddy we caught around 100 crappie from 8-11.5" kept 20 between 10-11" did lots of sorting today. Majority of the fish were caught on artificial tubes fished 2-5ft deep under a float. Hot colors were chartreuse purple&white , and albino shad. Water temp was 42 and the sunshine was awesome!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232380
> View attachment 232381
> View attachment 232382
> View attachment 232383
> View attachment 232384
> View attachment 232385
> View attachment 232386
> 
> 
> Got them pretty dang good today!!! In 8fow between me and my buddy we caught around 100 crappie from 8-11.5" kept 20 between 10-11" did lots of sorting today. Majority of the fish were caught on artificial tubes fished 2-5ft deep under a float. Hot colors were chartreuse purple&white , and albino shad. Water temp was 42 and the sunshine was awesome!
> View attachment 232387


AH HA!!You cheated!! There's NO WAY those crappies would ever of smelled you(SKUNK) you were in a boat.Look's like you guys had one heck of a day!Even a better day when artificial's rule.Tomorrow looks like a mid 30's day but after that,BINGO!!Next week looks like a Mosquito Lake week.Great Job!


----------



## chaunc

I did pretty good over here in PA too. The bite was great. Caught over seventy by myself. jig and bobber in 8ft.


----------



## bobberbucket

chaunc said:


> I did pretty good over here in PA too. The bite was great. Caught over seventy by myself. jig and bobber in 8ft.


Nice! Sounds like the fish were slamming all over with this little warm up. What kinda water temps are ya working with over there?


----------



## ltroyer

Went to nimi for a quick fish.here are a few I cought .Got bout 12 crappie 2 gills n lost count on the perch all went back in for another day


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Went to nimi for a quick fish.here are a few I cought .Got bout 12 crappie 2 gills n lost count on the perch all went back in for another day


Nice!!! Today was for sure the day to fish!


----------



## driftfish101

And the good news is more of the round yellow thing tomorrow! The son is begging to go after school tomorrow and who am I to say no! Haha


----------



## chaunc

bobberbucket said:


> Nice! Sounds like the fish were slamming all over with this little warm up. What kinda water temps are ya working with over there?


Got up to 40 at 5 when I was leaving. Started at 37 .


----------



## driftfish101

chaunc said:


> Got up to 40 at 5 when I was leaving. Started at 37 .


Pretty clear water?


----------



## Bprice1031

Bobber if you and chaunc got together and fished for crappies the whole lakes ecosystem would crash!



lol


----------



## bobberbucket

It's a chilly one this morning! Hopefully that sun will come out and burn this cold away.


----------



## bdawg

Alright, that's it! I've had enough of watching you guys catch em! I'm getting out there on Friday night and catching something!!!

I think I'll try Long Lake with my boat. Haven't fished there much, but I know a couple of spots my dad has told me about.


----------



## chaunc

driftfish101 said:


> Pretty clear water?


Yes. i was out of the wind for the most part. Could see maybe two foot down. Pretty clear for this lake.


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> Alright, that's it! I've had enough of watching you guys catch em! I'm getting out there on Friday night and catching something!!!
> 
> I think I'll try Long Lake with my boat. Haven't fished there much, but I know a couple of spots my dad has told me about.


Good luck out there! I've always had a tough time at long when the water is cold. But I've caught some huge slabs when it's warmed up! The channels can be really good when the main lake is cold. I've also had luck around the weed beds in the SE corner and the Nw corner out from the cow pasture. The channel coming out from the boat ramp has been good early on as well. I'd definitely spend a little time working the west side of that channel. Hopefully you get on some good ones!


----------



## bobberbucket

chaunc said:


> Yes. i was out of the wind for the most part. Could see maybe two foot down. Pretty clear for this lake.


2ft I wish we only had 2ft visibility here. Nimi is gin clear You can see the bottom in 15 ft. It makes for some tough fishing some days. Seems like the sunshine really pushes them down in the weeds.


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Good luck out there! I've always had a tough time at long when the water is cold. But I've caught some huge slabs when it's warmed up! The channels can be really good when the main lake is cold. I've also had luck around the weed beds in the SE corner and the Nw corner out from the cow pasture. The channel coming out from the boat ramp has been good early on as well. I'd definitely spend a little time working the west side of that channel. Hopefully you get on some good ones!


Those weed beds are dynamite ice fishing and the cow pasture as well. Never got to fish those areas during y open Water but I have wanted to for years.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Those weed beds are dynamite ice fishing and the cow pasture as well. Never got to fish those areas during y open Water but I have wanted to for years.


They hold good fish year round if they aren't dead up in the weeds they are usually suspended just out side of them. Once the water warms up some it's really good on the eastern shore from where the old boat house used to be all the way to the river mouth. Lots of brush and other structure up through there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well now that the sun decided to come out I'm gonna head out and see if the cold gave them lockjaw or not.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well it's not a crappie but at least something is biting


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232445
> 
> 
> Well it's not a crappie but at least something is biting


Thanks bobber, with the day I'm having at work this helps me not want to hurt stupid people.


----------



## driftfish101

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232445
> 
> 
> Well it's not a crappie but at least something is biting


In your boat? You are a brave man if you are. Cold wind is brutal today


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today was going ok caught 20 or so perch a couple gills and a few readers. Perch were running 5 to 10" the gills and readears 5-7" . I was having a good ole time until I fell broke my fishing pole and dropped my reel in the water! Filled my boots full of that lovely cold water getting my reel back! I decided to call it a day at that point. All fish were caught on artificial the majority came on a 1" gulp on an orange 1/32 jig head . Fishing 4ft deep in 6 to 8 fow caught a few on a chartreuse 1/16th lindy lil nipper also. I'm taking my soggy butt home and have a few drinks!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Well today was going ok caught 20 or so perch a couple gills and a few readers. Perch were running 5 to 10" the gills and readears 5-7" . I was having a good ole time until I fell broke my fishing pole and dropped my reel in the water! Filled my boots full of that lovely cold water getting my reel back! I decided to call it a day at that point. All fish were caught on artificial the majority came on a 1" gulp on an orange 1/32 jig head . Fishing 4ft deep in 6 to 8 fow caught a few on a chartreuse 1/16th lindy lil nipper also. I'm taking my soggy butt home and have a few drinks!
> View attachment 232459
> View attachment 232460
> View attachment 232461
> View attachment 232462


Sorry to read about your "misfortune" today.But you still got out and did pretty good.Maybe you needed a "new" rod anyway.Hopefully a couple of drinks will make you laugh it off.S#!T HAPPENS"


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Sorry to read about your "misfortune" today.But you still got out and did pretty good.Maybe you needed a "new" rod anyway.Hopefully a couple of drinks will make you laugh it off.S#!T HAPPENS"


It wasn't a good rod anyways just one I use when im trudging through the brush and bushes it was already beat to death. I wasn't really happy about the reel tho.


----------



## fishingfool101

Hey BB. I have a spinning rod to go with your spinning reel I'll give ya in place of that broken casting rod. Just being nice.


----------



## Bprice1031

Sorry about your rod and reel. I'm thinking you earned yourself a trip to Fisherman's Central.


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> Hey BB. I have a spinning rod to go with your spinning reel I'll give ya in place of that broken casting rod. Just being nice.


While I appreciate your very kind offer! I've already got another rod to put it on. And your gonna love it it's a 10ft Wally marshal graphite rod


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## fishingfool101

There you go son !!! You'll love it


----------



## fishingfool101

Even has your name on it


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> There you go son !!! You'll love it


I've always loved it. Except nobody in the boat is safe when it's in my hands!


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> Even has your name on it


Yep sure does Mr.crappie!


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> In your boat? You are a brave man if you are. Cold wind is brutal today


 No I was on the shore. The wind was crazy it was like it was everywhere I fished both the east and west shores multiple spots it was difficult to find somewhere out of the wind.


----------



## driftfish101

My poor son is going to hate that he has to wait until tomorrow. Its cold and I just got a honey do list. Its going to be great for the next ten days if the forecast holds up. Its fill the freezer time at last!


----------



## driftfish101

My poor son is going to hate that he has to wait until tomorrow. Its cold and I just got a honey do list. Its going to be great for the next ten days if the forecast holds up. Its fill the freezer time at last!


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> My poor son is going to hate that he has to wait until tomorrow. Its cold and I just got a honey do list. Its going to be great for the next ten days if the forecast holds up. Its fill the freezer time at last!


Heck with that honey do list take that boy fishing! The bite is gonna be better in the late afternoon the sunshine is gonna turn them on. Couple of the perch I caught today were squirting!


----------



## driftfish101

I hear ya, but we will just end up fishing the next 3 days instead of 2. Lol i figure it will be on fire tomorrow in 5 to 6 fow. I already push my old lady to the limit with fishing, I know when I gotta give a little. Haha


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232465


I have 2 [email protected] rods one 9 foot and one 10 and I love the longer rods the casting and the hookset is amazing


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I have 2 [email protected] rods one 9 foot and one 10 and I love the longer rods the casting and the hookset is amazing


Yeah the long rods are fun! You can sling a jig a mile and work it just right from a distance too! Great sensitivity Plus they all feel like monsters .


----------



## Awalk

I think I'm going to go ahead and give it a try tonight I have a real bad itch to fish.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Bobber, I'm gonna hit my spot at ladue Friday, we can see who can produce more crappies, then the real champ will be crowned


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Bobber, I'm gonna hit my spot at ladue Friday, we can see who can produce more crappies, then the real champ will be crowned


I can't make it Friday. Unfortunately the wife has a bunch of plans for me.


----------



## driftfish101

bobberbucket said:


> I can't make it Friday. Unfortunately the wife has a bunch of plans for me.





bobberbucket said:


> I can't make it Friday. Unfortunately the wife has a bunch of plans for me.


Forget those wife plans and go kill em on Friday! Hahaha


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I can't make it Friday. Unfortunately the wife has a bunch of plans for me.


House hunting?


----------



## crappieboo420

Are the Mr crappie worth a try ?


----------



## bradley4

crappieboo420 said:


> Are the Mr crappie worth a try ?


Oh yeah, you feel like Wally Marshall out there


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> I can't make it Friday. Unfortunately the wife has a bunch of plans for me.


Tell her your free time is almost up and won't be able to fish soon. Or maybe driftfish will take your spot for the day


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Are the Mr crappie worth a try ?


Not Compared to your B'n'M rods. That would be a downgrade.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> House hunting?


No it's not house hunting this time.


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Tell her your free time is almost up and won't be able to fish soon. Or maybe driftfish will take your spot for the day


Cant make it happen this time buddy . Besides I wouldn't have much time my oldest boy has baseball practice Friday afternoon.


----------



## Bprice1031

Well since Friday is out, what about today???????????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well since Friday is out, what about today???????????


Oh I'll be out somewhere today! Undecided on where yet but ill be chasing crappie somewhere today for sure.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Oh I'll be out somewhere today! Undecided on where yet but ill be chasing crappie somewhere today for sure.


Hopefully some fresh fish porn around lunchtime.


----------



## bobberbucket

Doing the thing


----------



## bdawg

You make it look easy...


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232502
> 
> 
> Doing the thing


That's not 15in bobber whats your deal rumor was u catch fish Ohios that it! Lols! I respect fishermen that don't bs like the guys that show I catch crappie this big with their hands and its 20in! Once I see that I don't even say another word to them!


----------



## driftfish101

Gonna be on today! Pretty crappie. All the fish at nimi seem to have those wonderful colors.


----------



## driftfish101

brad crappie said:


> That's not 15in bobber whats your deal rumor was u catch fish Ohios that it! Lols! I respect fishermen that don't bs like the guys that show I catch crappie this big with their hands and its 20in! Once I see that I don't even say another word to them!


Ahhhhh , nothing wrong with those guys telling fish stories. It's been around since the beginning of time and is cheap entertainment. I know a fos guy who has the world record smallmouth get away right at the boat every year. What a hoot. He cracks me up. I don't see the need for fishing bs myself but the ones that do give me a good laugh.


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> That's not 15in bobber whats your deal rumor was u catch fish Ohios that it! Lols! I respect fishermen that don't bs like the guys that show I catch crappie this big with their hands and its 20in! Once I see that I don't even say another word to them!


Sometimes I catch big ones sometimes I catch little ones I show them all.


----------



## guppygill

Don't fishies stretch when they come out of the water


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sometimes I catch big ones sometimes times I catch little ones I show them all.


A famous quote: "All fishermen are liars except for you and me,and sometimes I doubt you."


----------



## bobberbucket

All little guys so far lots of 8& 8/34


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232508
> 
> 
> All little guys so far lots of 8& 8/34


Only thing I will fib bout is I might be killing them and I will say just a couple smalls that's it! If I don't know u ,U can't trust people!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232508
> 
> 
> All little guys so far lots of 8& 8/34


Little guys gotta eat too. Any perch today?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Little guys gotta eat too. Any perch today?


Couple small ones and some small gills


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Couple small ones and some small gills
> View attachment 232509


Well I'll trade you the little guys and little gills for my day at work.

Lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Cmon guys don't make fun of bobbers little guy, he can't help it! nice fish Dave keep it up!


----------



## Evinrude58

BB was that you at C-5 around 12:30-1:00? I started the day down by Eddie's then hit the ramp area at C-6, the cove north of C-6, C-5, and ended at C-1. Caught a few small perch and that was it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well quit a little after 4. My buddy and I Caught around 100 crappie between 4-9" average fish was 8 1/2 " . They wouldn't touch a live minnow today at all! Most of them were caught on 1" black shad gulp minnows and albino shad. With orange 1/32 jig head. Also caught a couple on chartreuse sparkle tubes. And a few on a lindy lil nipper. All the fish were caught in 8 fow fishing 2ft deep. around the weeds. Even tho the fish were dinks it was still a great day on the water.


----------



## ltroyer

Is there a boat ramp at East reservoir ?Was thinking bout trying it out this weekend


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> BB was that you at C-5 around 12:30-1:00? I started the day down by Eddie's then hit the ramp area at C-6, the cove north of C-6, C-5, and ended at C-1. Caught a few small perch and that was it.


Could have been me. If i told you what we were catching them on then that was me. We fished pretty much the whole SW side of the lake and out of all the fish we caught only 5 of them over 9" Good news is we caught fish everywhere we went!


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Is there a boat ramp at East reservoir ?Was thinking bout trying it out this weekend


OSP or New state park take your pick. There isn't a ramp on east itself.


----------



## ltroyer

Ok thanks


----------



## graybeard




----------



## graybeard

1st crappie in years. Caught about a half dozen. All this size. A dozen perch some with fat bellies.


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> 1st crappie in years. Caught about a half dozen. All this size. A dozen perch some with fat bellies.


Nice! Now that you've gotten over your crappie dry spell you'll be stacking them!


----------



## bobberbucket

Hopefully this rain is doing good things at the lake! Looks as tho it will be a nice warm day today. Too bad I can't do any serious fishing today! I may get a chance to sneak out for an hour or so at least I hope so anyways. Anyone going out today? I'll be interested in hearing how the water temp is. It was pushing 42 in the shallows yesterday. Most of the main lake was 38.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232585
> View attachment 232586
> 
> 
> Hopefully this rain is doing good things at the lake! Looks as tho it will be a nice warm day today. Too bad I can't do any serious fishing today! I may get a chance to sneak out for an hour or so at least I hope so anyways. Anyone going out today? I'll be interested in hearing how the water temp is. It was pushing 42 in the shallows yesterday. Most of the main lake was 38.


I feel like I'm coming down with something, I may have to leave work early to make sure I don't spread my illness. I think a half day of fishing will probably cure it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I feel like I'm coming down with something, I may have to leave work early to make sure I don't spread my illness. I think a half day of fishing will probably cure it.


I think you better take a whole day! Just to be safe!


----------



## bobberbucket

There's no shame in self induced vomiting if you get a fishing trip out of it !


----------



## buckzye11

Good luck whom ever gets out today... smells fishy outside this morning


----------



## Lewzer

> Is there a boat ramp at East reservoir


There's the Goodyear Hunting and Fishing Club ramp on East but it's obviously a private ramp.

You have to take the long slow ride through the iron channel unless you have a small jon boat or kayak and drop it in from any shore.


----------



## Lewzer

> I feel like I'm coming down with something, I may have to leave work early to make sure I don't spread my illness. I think a half day of fishing will probably cure it.



Hope your boss doesn't read OGF.


----------



## Lewzer

> Is there a boat ramp at East reservoir


What about the launch ramp at Ron's old Portage Lakes Bait & Tackle? Is that owned by Kieffer's?

Anyone heard from Ron? I miss him and his place. Nice guy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> What about the launch ramp at Ron's old Portage Lakes Bait & Tackle? Is that owned by Kieffer's?
> 
> Anyone heard from Ron? I miss him and his place. Nice guy.


That little ramp at the old bait store is private. I'm pretty sure kieffer owns it.


----------



## buckzye11

Yeah I've talked to Ron a couple times since his shop closed... he's doing good, got himself a new girlfriend... he still lives in the area since I last saw him.
The ramp is private there... another reason I miss Ron's, he used to let me use it in the cold months... not so lucky anymore... long trip to East in my toy boat


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Yeah I've talked to Ron a couple times since his shop closed... he's doing good, got himself a new girlfriend... he still lives in the area since I last saw him.
> The ramp is private there... another reason I miss Ron's, he used to let me use it in the cold months... not so lucky anymore... long trip to East in my toy boat


Good to hear Ron is doing well! I know closing the shop had to be rough on him.


----------



## bobberbucket

That south wind could be troublesome for fishing today. Especially at nimi it seems like anything over 10 mph gets it rolling especially out of the south.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232587
> 
> 
> That south wind could be troublesome for fishing today. Especially at nimi it seems like anything over 10 mph gets it rolling especially out of the south.


Well, when I fish today it will be some place other than nimi. I've fished that lake I don't know how many times and have never had any luck there. I've been to a lot of different spots and I don't think I've ever caught a fish there.


----------



## bdawg

I'll be fishing out at Long Lake today by 4pm. Haven't fished there in a couple of years, but my dad has. I'm thinking the warm rain washing into the lake from the Tusc might get the bite going in the river channel. Also will try the canals on the east side. Might have to go all the way to the south end to avoid the wind today. I might try the spots you guys suggested too. Dad was catching redear last week on half a night crawler and maggots. He caught the bigger redear on the crawlers. I'm going to bring all types of bait and see what works.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well, when I fish today it will be some place other than nimi. I've fished that lake I don't know how many times and have never had any luck there. I've been to a lot of different spots and I don't think I've ever caught a fish there.


I wanna see some fish porn.


----------



## bobberbucket

I just drove by the North end of Nimi it's all white caps. Would suck to be in a boat out there today!


----------



## bdawg

I'll be fine in my boat today. 14' semi-v aluminum with a 9.9hp motor. 

Had it out on fairport harbor in these winds last fall for duck hunting. That was an adventure! Had to anchor close enough to the breakwall to hide from the ducks, but far enough out that the 2' swells didn't push us up onto the rocks. Learned I need bigger anchors. Also learned to use the oars for close range maneuvering instead of the gas or electric motor. 

Definitely will be looking for fishing spots that are out of the wind today!


----------



## bobberbucket

found some hungry perch


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232597
> found some hungry perch


Water looks pretty clear for the wind. Way to go on the perch.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'm headed out now, will report back shortly


----------



## bdawg

Just did a lunch time scouting trip. Tried the Kiwanis parking lot. Using a small jig under a bobber I got 2 hits. Probably gills or redears. Not much activity in the shallows. Current in the channel was taking my bobber one way and the wind was taking it the other! Was is clear but not super clear.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got out for a couple hours caught around 20 perch 5-11" a few small gills and a couple redears. No crappie while I was shore fishing my buddy came by in his boat and invited me to hop in so I did. No crappie today but is was almost hot out there with the sun beating down where we were out of the wind. Glad I got to get a couple hours in anyway.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I've given up where I am, idk what's going on, 2 weeks ago last year I had them dialed in. Couldn't even catch one today. I did manage to catch an eyeball of like a bluegill lol, not sure how that's possible but I managed it. But, since I didn't get anything here's some fish porn from last year


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I've given up where I am, idk what's going on, 2 weeks ago last year I had them dialed in. Couldn't even catch one today. I did manage to catch an eyeball of like a bluegill lol, not sure how that's possible but I managed it. But, since I didn't get anything here's some fish porn from last year
> View attachment 232604


The fish must've herd you were coming! it's probably because your too tall and they could see you


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> The fish must've herd you were coming! it's probably because your too tall and they could see you


But I had my camo hoodie on! I guess it need to be a fishoflauge one today


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> But I had my camo hoodie on! I guess it need to be a fishoflauge one today


Your so tall your gonna have to go all out. War paint on your face and all!


----------



## bobberbucket

This is the weather we have been waiting on! As long as the wind stays on the light side as predicted. Its gonna be lights out fishing today! Unfortunately I won't be fishing today. (family obligations) But I can't wait to hear about all the fish that are gonna be caught today! who's all going out? I know some of you are! If your on the fence about it JUST GO! I have a feeling today isn't going to disappoint!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232642
> View attachment 232643
> 
> 
> This is the weather we have been waiting on! As long as the wind stays on the light side as predicted. Its gonna be lights out fishing today! Unfortunately I won't be fishing today. (family obligations) But I can't wait to hear about all the fish that are gonna be caught today! who's all going out? I know some of you are! If your on the fence about it JUST GO! I have a feeling today isn't going to disappoint!


Me and the neighbors son will be out today. Hopefully it'll be as you predict bobber. I'll post how we do and hopefully some good fish porn. Good luck to every weekend warrior heading out today, and stay safe.


----------



## ltroyer

Planning on being out this afternoon n evening


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Me and the neighbors son will be out today. Hopefully it'll be as you predict bobber. I'll post how we do and hopefully some good fish porn. Good luck to every weekend warrior heading out today, and stay safe.


Good luck! I hope y'all fill a basket!


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Planning on being out this afternoon n evening


Good luck! Make sure you bring some artificial tubes,stingers and gulp minnows have been the top producers lately!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good luck! Make sure you bring some artificial tubes,stingers and gulp minnows have been the top producers lately!


Any special colors, size, or presentation? I'm not asking for much am I?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Any special colors, size, or presentation? I'm not asking for much am I?


1" black shad gulp. Orange or black 1/32 or smaller jig head . As for tubes purple and white, chartreuse and red &white.. sexy shad & albino shad have been good too! And if you can find a chartreuse 1/16th lindy little nipper that's another great one. No tipping needed. Find about 8fow with some weeds and go to town on them fish 2-4ft deep under a plugged weighted fixed float.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 1" black shad gulp. Orange or black 1/32 or smaller jig head . As for tubes purple and white, chartreuse and red &white.. sexy shad & albino shad have been good too! And if you can find a chartreuse 1/16th lindy little nipper that's another great one. No tipping needed. Find about 8fow with some weeds and go to town on them fish 2-4ft deep under a plugged weighted fixed float.


Thanks. We'll give em a try.


----------



## ltroyer

Got em an on da water


----------



## ltroyer

On portage and can't get anything to go . Couple dink gills.any tips on what to try or depth? Fishing turkeyfoot now


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> On portage and can't get anything to go . Couple dink gills.any tips on what to try or depth? Fishing turkeyfoot now


8ft has been the good depth for me this week. If you get a chance give Rex and mud a try. I haven't been over there personally recently but I herd a few fish stories that came out of there recently.


----------



## buckzye11

Perch village in that 10 foot hole of the peninsula... not always there but should be.


----------



## ltroyer

Thanks for the help .We found a few nice gills n perch in submerged wood


----------



## ltroyer

Learned a few things today bout early fishing.dont normally fish lakes till round may but had a good day kept a few for a meal


----------



## bdawg

I struck out on long lake. Just little gills close to shore in a channel on the north side. Gas Motor wouldn't start so I couldn't run down to the south end. Tried up in the river channel and go nothing.


----------



## Bprice1031

The neighbors son and I hit nimi long and north today. Nimi still has me perplexed, couldn't get anything going there. Next was long and managed a few small gills and a small bass. Then off to north where we were able to get another bass some more small gills and finally the first crappies of the year. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> View attachment 232758
> View attachment 232756
> View attachment 232757
> The neighbors son and I hit nimi long and north today. Nimi still has me perplexed, couldn't get anything going there. Next was long and managed a few small gills and a small bass. Then off to north where we were able to get another bass some more small gills and finally the first crappies of the year. Here are a few pictures.


Nice job that's some fine fish porn! Three lakes You guys put it in some leg work for those fish! I'm glad to hear you were rewarded with some catches! Looks like that young man had a great time! I love when kids catch fish!! 
I didn't have any cool neighbors that took me fishing growing up that young man is lucky to have you! 

I would have bet the farm you would have gotten some going at nimi . But being that it was a nice Saturday I'm sure the best easily accessible shore spots were occupied. Great report and great job getting a kid into the outdoors making unforgettable memory's. I know he learned a few things yesterday he won't ever learn in a classroom!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> I struck out on long lake. Just little gills close to shore in a channel on the north side. Gas Motor wouldn't start so I couldn't run down to the south end. Tried up in the river channel and go nothing.


That sucks your gas motor went on strike. Long has always been a tough lake for me when the water is under 50 degrees. When you were in the river channel did you happen to try around the old beaver dam on the east side of the channel?


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like the weather is going to be uncooperative This afternoon. I'd say if anyone has a chance to get out this morning before the weather turns they might be in for a HOT bite! I've got some work around the house to do this morning. If weather holds out long enough I may take my son out to chase some fish. For a 9 year old he's a pretty good stick!


----------



## fishnguy

Couldn't find any deep water from shore off south main street south of the boat launch. Did more walking looking for spots then fishing. It seems right off shore was very shallow everywhere we went.


----------



## HappySnag

crappieboo420 said:


> Are the Mr crappie worth a try ?


I prefer noodle rod 10'6" for steelhead,and work good for crappie and eyes,good quality.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got out with my oldest son (9yo) today before the rains came around 1:30 and we decided to call it a day! And it was a banner day! we hit a little spot on portagelakes by my house he refers to as "our secret spot". We had a blast caught around #70 6-10.5" crappie between the two of us. Most of the crappie were little 8" guys but we didn't care! Also caught 10 perch 6-10" fat with eggs. And a few 7-8" gills. All fish were caught on artificial baits orange 1/32 jig and gulp minnow took the majority of the fish. We also caught some on a 1/16 chartreuse jig with a gulp. And a couple an a chartreuse beetlebou. All fish were released. I feel blessed to have been able to spend this day making memories with my son. It's amazing what a great angler my little man is becoming! He worked the jigs like an old pro! needless to say we had a great day! Hands down the the most rewarding day of fishing I've had all year! I'm one proud daddy right now!


----------



## bobberbucket

Few more from today


----------



## bobberbucket

fishnguy said:


> Couldn't find any deep water from shore off south main street south of the boat launch. Did more walking looking for spots then fishing. It seems right off shore was very shallow everywhere we went.


The water doesn't have to be any deeper than 4 -8 ft to catch fish right now . Try google for a lake map it will help you locate deeper areas. Shore spots with any kind of depth are sacred ground! I wouldn't expect anyone to get site specific in the open forums. Keep putting those boots to work on the shore and it will pay off.


----------



## bobberbucket

Double post deleted.


----------



## fishnguy

bobberbucket said:


> The water doesn't have to be any deeper than 4 -8 ft to catch fish right now . Try google for a lake map it will help you locate deeper areas. Shore spots with any kind of depth are sacred ground! I wouldn't expect anyone to get site specific in the open forums. Keep putting those boots to work on the shore and it will pay off.


Need to get my boat out it's less exercise! Nice job with your kid.


----------



## bobberbucket

fishnguy said:


> Need to get my boat out it's less exercise! Nice job with your kid.


Way less exercise!️ I've been slacking on getting my boat out as well.


----------



## JEC956

bobberbucket said:


> Way less exercise!️ I've been slacking on getting my boat out as well.


Bobber I'm in central OH and I really do enjoy your post. Way to go with your son. That's a great day even if you didn't catch any. I'm getting my boy and gear together to hit Delaware lake for crappies. Thanksagain for your post and information.


----------



## bobberbucket

JEC956 said:


> Bobber I'm in central OH and I really do enjoy your post. Way to go with your son. That's a great day even if you didn't catch any. I'm getting my boy and gear together to hit Delaware lake for crappies. Thanksagain for your post and information.


I'm glad you enjoy the the post! Good luck with your boy I hope ya catch a basket full! Delaware Its one of the few bodies of water i haven't fished. But it's on my list!


----------



## ltroyer

2 nice ones from yesterday outing.coudnt get any to bite today


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> 2 nice ones from yesterday outing.coudnt get any to bite today


I hate when they move over night! It always happens when I've got the perfect plan to get them.


----------



## Bprice1031

Way to go with your son today bobber. The smiles in the pictures show that he will remember fishing with dad for the rest of his life. Soon he'll be showing you how it's done.


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I hate when they move over night! It always happens when I've got the perfect plan to get them.


Yah hate when you find em n next day they not there.but then the fun is finding where they are


----------



## bobberbucket

Today looks like it's going be another good day for crappie fishing! Anyone planning on hitting the water today? I know I'll be out somewhere. I'm feeling like keeping a few today so I probably won't catch any. ️


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232959
> 
> 
> Today looks like it's going be another good day for crappie fishing! Anyone planning on hitting the water today? I know I'll be out somewhere. I'm feeling like keeping a few today so I probably won't catch any. ️


Hey BB,Normally that would be the case,it's like taking someone out for the first time and it does not come together.BUT,in your case I'm pretty sure you and your family will be enjoying a fish dinner tonight.In my case I would be keeping the 'gills and perch,I never really cared for the flavor of crappies.If we catch them on my boat I'll keep them for someone that would like them or they're back into the lake.But I do enjoy targeting them for a day out,fun to catch!!Good Skill today,have fun!!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB,Normally that would be the case,it's like taking someone out for the first time and it does not come together.BUT,in your case I'm pretty sure you and your family will be enjoying a fish dinner tonight.In my case I would be keeping the 'gills and perch,I never really cared for the flavor of crappies.If we catch them on my boat I'll keep them for someone that would like them or they're back into the lake.But I do enjoy targeting them for a day out,fun to catch!!Good Skill today,have fun!!


Every time I take someone out for the first time we either don't catch anything or my guest catches all the fish! 

Once I took a buddy who never caught a crappie before to a spot on long lake. I'll be damn if he didn't catch a 15 1/2" slab on his first cast followed by two more FO crappie. I told him it's gonna take you awhile to top that 15 1/2! 

Me fishing 6 feet from his bobber struggling to catch a 9" same presentation nothing worse that getting whooped in your own boat in your spot by a true amateur! He had a big ole smirk on his face all day!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Every time I take someone out for the first time we either don't catch anything or my guest catches all the fish!
> 
> Once I took a buddy who never caught a crappie before to a spot on long lake. I'll be damn if he didn't catch a 15 1/2" slab on his first cast followed by two more FO crappie. I told him it's gonna take you awhile to top that 15 1/2!
> 
> Me fishing 6 feet from his bobber struggling to catch a 9" same presentation nothing worse that getting whooped in your own boat in your spot by a true amateur! He had a big ole smirk on his face all day!


Yah it's like that with anything.I have over the years called in turkeys for first time hunters and ended the hunts within the first half hour and you'll get the response of "THAT WASN'T VERY HARD".Oh well you and I and a bunch of other people know better.The old quote,"You should of been here yesterday". LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Yah it's like that with anything.I have over the years called in turkeys for first time hunters and ended the hunts within the first half hour and you'll get the response of "THAT WASN'T VERY HARD".Oh well you and I and a bunch of other people know better.The old quote,"You should of been here yesterday". LOL


Turkeys are the most difficult critter I've ever chased!Some guys make it look easy! It took me years in the bushes with ticks all over me before I finally got one! After I cleaned one it seemed to take just as long to get the smell off of me! Boy do they have a stink! After I finally got one quit hunting them. I still like to call them and get them all fired up while I'm out hunting mushrooms but that's all the turkey action I want.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 232959
> 
> 
> Today looks like it's going be another good day for crappie fishing! Anyone planning on hitting the water today? I know I'll be out somewhere. I'm feeling like keeping a few today so I probably won't catch any. ️


Please provide fish porn for lunchtime viewing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Please provide fish porn for lunchtime viewing.


I'll do my best!


----------



## bdawg

bobberbucket said:


> That sucks your gas motor went on strike. Long has always been a tough lake for me when the water is under 50 degrees. When you were in the river channel did you happen to try around the old beaver dam on the east side of the channel?


I didn't see any beaver dams in there that I remember. The wind was blowing hard into the channel. I had to go halfway up it before I could get out of the wind and fish! Fished around some downed trees and caught little gills. Got the motor stuck on one tree for a minute. Hit another log while trolling the middle of the channel. Then, I got stuck in the mud when the water went from 4' deep to 6" in an instant! It was a frustrating day.

Drove around Nimi Sunday afternoon after going to the outdoors show. It was packed with fishermen!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> I didn't see any beaver dams in there that I remember. The wind was blowing hard into the channel. I had to go halfway up it before I could get out of the wind and fish! Fished around some downed trees and caught little gills. Got the motor stuck on one tree for a minute. Hit another log while trolling the middle of the channel. Then, I got stuck in the mud when the water went from 4' deep to 6" in an instant! It was a frustrating day.
> 
> Drove around Nimi Sunday afternoon after going to the outdoors show. It was packed with fishermen!


Sounds like you me and you have the same kinda luck early at long! I've been stuck fell out of my boat, sunk a boat, & lost a motor. All early season at long lake! I'm sure there are other terrible things that have happened to me there that I've forgotten. that's why I stay off of it in the boat till end of April.


----------



## bdawg

bobberbucket said:


> Sounds like you me and you have the same kinda luck early at long! I've been stuck fell out of my boat, sunk a boat, & lost a motor. All early season at long lake! I'm sure there are other terrible things that have happened to me there that I've forgotten. that's why I stay off of it in the boat till end of April.


Glad my luck wasn't THAT BAD!!! My buddy, who doesn't fish much, almost out fished me. He caught the first 3 fish.


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> Every time I take someone out for the first time we either don't catch anything or my guest catches all the fish!
> 
> Once I took a buddy who never caught a crappie before to a spot on long lake. I'll be damn if he didn't catch a 15 1/2" slab on his first cast followed by two more FO crappie. I told him it's gonna take you awhile to top that 15 1/2!
> 
> Me fishing 6 feet from his bobber struggling to catch a 9" same presentation nothing worse that getting whooped in your own boat in your spot by a true amateur! He had a big ole smirk on his face all day!


HMMMM!


----------



## Bprice1031

c. j. stone said:


> HMMMM!


Do you want to take a fishing trip with bobber cj?

Lol


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Bprice1031

Good fish porn at lunch! It looks like you got some for dinner too. That is a nice looking gill there too! I'm going to guess you're at your favorite lake.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Do you want to take a fishing trip with bobber cj?
> 
> Lol


It's the other way around! I want to take a trip with CJ! The man is a panfish genius!


----------



## Lewzer

I took the kayak out to Long Sunday morning at sunrise. One trailer at the ramp when I arrived. I fished down to the Tusc dam throwing jerkbait on one rod and fishing the wood with minnows and slip bobber on the other. A couple of small crappie in the fallen trees. That's about it.
Drove over to North about 11:00. The crappie were on there according to a guy pulling his boat but I decided to go to the daughter's track meet instead. Saw the line of rain coming...


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 4:00 today was a good day! My buddy and I boated somewhere in the neighborhood of 300 crappie between the two of us! He caught a few more than I did I think. The fish were 6-11" average fish were 8 3/4 kept 17 over 10" . Caught some gills and a couple random perch here and there. & One golden shiner Water temp was 52 degrees all fish were caught in 8 fow fishing 3.5ft to 18" deep under a float gulp minnow and 1/64th and 1/32 orange and yellow jig heads. Also took some on a beetlebou chartreuse in color. Just another awesome day at nimi!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Called it quits at 4:00 today was a good day! My buddy and I boated somewhere in the neighborhood of 300 crappie between the two of us! He caught a few more than I did I think. The fish were 6-11" average fish were 8 3/4 kept 17 over 10" . Caught some gills and a couple random perch here and there. & One golden shiner Water temp was 52 degrees all fish were caught in 8 fow fishing 3.5ft to 18" deep under a float gulp minnow and 1/64th and 1/32 orange and yellow jig heads. Also took a coup on a beetlebou chartreuse in color. Just another awesome day at nimi!
> View attachment 233013
> View attachment 233014
> View attachment 233015
> View attachment 233016
> View attachment 233017
> View attachment 233018
> View attachment 233019
> View attachment 233021
> View attachment 233022


Like I said this morning,fish fry tonight!! That was some"GREAT SKILL".Nice catch.


----------



## c. j. stone

Bprice1031 said:


> Do you want to take a fishing trip with bobber cj?
> 
> Lol


 With anybody! Been to my homebase(Wft) three times(from shore) water very slow to warm even a little! Couldn't catch a cold! It's coming but maybe the slowest start there ever! Sounds like PL are hot!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the rains are keeping me away from the lake early this morning. Which is fine I've got a few things to do anyway. My dad called me yesterday saying he wanted to get his fishing license (for the first time in 10 years ) & wants me to go with him to the store pick out a crappie set up for him. I was pretty surprised I'd given up on him & I ever fishing together again....Hopefully he gets bit by the fishing bug good!


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> With anybody! Been to my homebase(Wft) three times(from shore) water very slow to warm even a little! Couldn't catch a cold! It's coming but maybe the slowest start there ever! Sounds like PL are hot!


We will get out soon!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> We will get out soon!


Make sure you pick out the BEST rig available because it will eventually belong to your son.Your Dad knows that too.Have a GREAT DAY and rekindle some old memories with him.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Make sure you pick out the BEST rig available because it will eventually belong to your son.Your Dad knows that too.Have a GREAT DAY and rekindle some old memories with him.


I'm gonna make sure he's got a good one! Now IF I can turn a golfer into a fisherman we will be all set!️


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233048
> 
> 
> Well the rains are keeping me away from the lake early this morning. Which is fine I've got a few things to do anyway. My dad called me yesterday saying he wanted to get his fishing license (for the first time in 10 years ) & wants me to go with him to the store pick out a crappie set up for him. I was pretty surprised I'd given up on him & I ever fishing together again....Hopefully he gets bit by the fishing bug good!


My dad was talking to me around Christmas time about wanting to get out with me and his grandsons to do some fishing this year. The last time he and I fished together had to be 20 years ago.

Hope you put your dad on some fish.

lol


----------



## bdawg

Just stay away from the golf course ponds, or he might lose interest in fishing again!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> Just stay away from the golf course ponds, or he might lose interest in fishing again!


Lol I don't think he will be giving up the golf. If he go's fishing more than 3 times this year I'll be surprised!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> Lol I don't think he will be giving up the golf. If he go's fishing more than 3 times this year I'll be surprised!


I still golf, once a week in a league(against guys less than half my age some days) and can still hold my own! Some of them are like fishermen-think they are the Greatest ever! The secret to success for both is to SLOW it down a little-and Focus on details! JMHO!


----------



## bobberbucket

Got dad all handled. Got my rain gear on and I'm headed out looking for some crappie!


----------



## bobberbucket

The rains and cooler temps seem to have slowed things some only a few 8" so far.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233090
> View attachment 233091
> View attachment 233092
> 
> 
> The rains and cooler temps seem to have slowed things some only a few 8" so far.


Thank you for feeding my addiction of fish porn.


----------



## bobberbucket

Quit at 4:00 it was windy cold at times wet. Water temp was 49 degrees and the fishing was considerably tougher today! My buddy and I still managed to boat 50 or so crappie between 8-10" most of the fish were 8" only 9 fish were over 10" we really had to work them today. Majority of the fish came on a 1"gulp and 1/32 jig caught several on a chartreuse popeye jig. Another good day on the water in the books!


----------



## brandonw

Just wanted to say thanks for recommending the gulp minnows. I tried them out today and chunky blue gills loved'm. Keep the reports coming, love reading this thread!

Quick question before I forget- when you fish from the shore do you fish open water hoping to hit a school or target specific structure and pick'm off? Most of the time I try to hit structure under or sticking up from the water. I catch a lot of gills this way but not as much crappie as I'd like. Thanks.


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for recommending the gulp minnows. I tried them out today and chunky blue gills loved'm. Keep the reports coming, love reading this thread!
> 
> Quick question before I forget- when you fish from the shore do you fish open water hoping to hit a school or target specific structure and pick'm off? Most of the time I try to hit structure under or sticking up from the water. I catch a lot of gills this way but not as much crappie as I'd like. Thanks.


I'm glad you enjoy the thread! I'll certainly keep the reports coming I'm glad they are helpful to some. Over the years I've learned lots of things from the great members here at OGF and I'm positive I wouldn't be nearly as successful targeting crappie as i am today without them!

When I target crappie from shore early season like this most of the time I'm looking for depth more than structure. Lately I've been looking for 4-10fow preferably with some weeds. I make sure to cast every where I can to locate some fish. When I fish any area I fish it top to bottom sometimes it's all in the depth . Yesterday I was fishing a spot in a boat and when I set my depth to 4ft all I was catching were gills I kept playing with my depth and at 2ft deep I started catching crappie in the same spot. I don't usually start pitching the wood on these lakes around here till the water is in the upper 50s at most of the lakes. It all depends on the lake one lake the fish seem to hold tight to or nearby submerged wood year round. But I don't find that to be the case every where. Most of the places around here that I shore fish I've been on in a boat many times as well as on the ice. I take a lot of mental notes about the bottom structure when I fish from a boat or on the ice. You can really target an area well when you have an image in your mind of what's down there. If your fishing a lake with lots of shore access take advantage of every inch of it you can. A lake map is somewhat helpful with this even tho the depths may be a little off here and there but it gives you a general idea of what your working with. 

Sorry about the really long answer I have a hard time explaining things in short. The short answer is I fish every pice of water within reach and I try my baits at multiple depths. I will pitch some wood if it's around but if I don't catch wait I want quickly I leave the wood alone. Another couple weeks or so there will be crappie in the wood and I'll have to change my tactics a bit. Good luck out there I'll be checking your awesome thread in SW forum your reports as well!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well it's a little chilly this morning but the weather man says that's gonna be short lived. Got plans for a little shore fishing adventure today with fellow OGF member BIGYURK25 hopefully we can stumble into some cooperative fish.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Not even out with bobberbucket yet and got the fish dialed in. Had a great sunrise to go with it!


----------



## musclebeach22

Eric, next time you and bobber bucket are heading out, let me know.


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Not even out with bobberbucket yet and got the fish dialed in. Had a great sunrise to go with it!
> View attachment 233139
> View attachment 233140
> View attachment 233141


Your cheating


----------



## BIGEYURK25

musclebeach22 said:


> Eric, next time you and bobber bucket are heading out, let me know.


Yessir, hopefully hitting ladue Saturday morning if want to go there, the crappie are almost 3 weeks behind last year, it's gonna be any day


----------



## bobberbucket

We're having a decent day at portage so far around 30 fish in two hours kept 4 so far


----------



## buckzye11

Always fun guessing where you're fishing. From the tree shadows direction there's only 2 places I think you might be... 
and that water is clearer then North or Long Maybe I'll check my guess out later!
Hope you guys get a good batch today, good luck!


----------



## Bprice1031

Hope you fill that stringer with some tasty fillets.

By the way, what time's dinner??

lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the sun got high and the bite shut down on us. So we're headed to a different lake hopefully we can fire up some more!


----------



## set-the-drag

What are you using?


----------



## bdawg

bobberbucket said:


> Well the sun go high and the bite shut down on us. So we're headed to a different lake hopefully we can fire up some more!


 That's typical of my honey hole at the portage lakes. After 9am, you don't get any crappie there. If you're lucky, the redear start biting in the same spot. Nice slabs for the early birds!


----------



## Pole Squeezer

Checking longitude and latitude numbers along with GPS, and wind direction, and I think I'm close to pinpointing where you're at on Portage Lakes. Especially after looking at the ripples in the water over your stringer, and how the leaves are lying next to the tree in your first photo.....


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi this morning wade fishing C-5 from 9-12. Just couldn't get them going only caught one crappie on a purple/white tube. Tried fishing 18 inches to 4 feet below the bobber using green, purple/white yellow green silver with glitter and even brown. Fished 2-8 fow. While wading I did not see a single gill bed which is unusual. That beaver that lives there has been busy, he even took down a tree that was 12 inches across.


----------



## bobberbucket

Pole Squeezer said:


> Checking longitude and latitude numbers along with GPS, and wind direction, and I think I'm close to pinpointing where you're at on Portage Lakes. Especially after looking at the ripples in the water over your stringer, and how the leaves are lying next to the tree in your first photo.....


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What are you using?


Gulp and 1/32 orange and yellow jigs were the top producers.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well Bigyurk had to call it quits our 2nd spot didn't pan out. so I'm going go home have a sandwich and something cold to drink and head back out somewhere. Hopefully I can find some more active fish it's been pretty tough today even with the beautiful weather.


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> That's typical of my honey hole at the portage lakes. After 9am, you don't get any crappie there. If you're lucky, the redear start biting in the same spot. Nice slabs for the early birds!


Bigyurk caught a monster of a redear earlier!


----------



## bdawg

bobberbucket said:


> Bigyurk caught a monster of a redear earlier!


Hey, get out of my spot!!! LOL!!!

I know you're not in my spot since it's on private property and you need a boat to get there. I've caught a 10" redear, 13" crappie, and 21" bass from the spot.


----------



## brandonw

bobberbucket said:


> I'm glad you enjoy the thread! I'll certainly keep the reports coming I'm glad they are helpful to some. Over the years I've learned lots of things from the great members here at OGF and I'm positive I wouldn't be nearly as successful targeting crappie as i am today without them!
> 
> When I target crappie from shore early season like this most of the time I'm looking for depth more than structure. Lately I've been looking for 4-10fow preferably with some weeds. I make sure to cast every where I can to locate some fish. When I fish any area I fish it top to bottom sometimes it's all in the depth . Yesterday I was fishing a spot in a boat and when I set my depth to 4ft all I was catching were gills I kept playing with my depth and at 2ft deep I started catching crappie in the same spot. I don't usually start pitching the wood on these lakes around here till the water is in the upper 50s at most of the lakes. It all depends on the lake one lake the fish seem to hold tight to or nearby submerged wood year round. But I don't find that to be the case every where. Most of the places around here that I shore fish I've been on in a boat many times as well as on the ice. I take a lot of mental notes about the bottom structure when I fish from a boat or on the ice. You can really target an area well when you have an image in your mind of what's down there. If your fishing a lake with lots of shore access take advantage of every inch of it you can. A lake map is somewhat helpful with this even tho the depths may be a little off here and there but it gives you a general idea of what your working with.
> 
> Sorry about the really long answer I have a hard time explaining things in short. The short answer is I fish every pice of water within reach and I try my baits at multiple depths. I will pitch some wood if it's around but if I don't catch wait I want quickly I leave the wood alone. Another couple weeks or so there will be crappie in the wood and I'll have to change my tactics a bit. Good luck out there I'll be checking your awesome thread in SW forum your reports as well!


Psh don't apologize! That reply was great. Tons of valuable insight. I almost always target structure so you opened my eyes a lot. Sometimes I get so engulfed in river fishing where I'm looking for current, seams, structure, anything that looks different that I sometimes implement similar tactics with lakes and ponds when it doesn't really apply the same way. 

Keep preaching. I'm soakin it all up.


----------



## bobberbucket

Found some little guys hopefully some big girls roll in this evening.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> Bigyurk caught a monster of a redear earlier!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well my Dad and I got out and did some fishing this evening and it was great! We probably caught 90 or so crappie between 8-10.5 " kept 13 Fish were in 4-6 fow fishing 20" deep with a 1/64 yellow jigs and 1" smelt gulp minnows. Not a bad little outing first time fishing with my dad in 10 years he had a great time and we made some memories. Happy I was able to enjoy another day chasing crappie.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Well my Dad and I got out and did some fishing this evening and it was great! We probably caught 90 or so crappie between 8-10.5 " kept 13 Fish were in 4-6 fow fishing 20" deep with a 1/64 yellow jigs and 1" smelt gulp minnows. Not a bad little outing first time fishing with my dad in 10 years he had a great time and we made some memories. Happy I was able to enjoy another day chasing crappie.
> View attachment 233170
> View attachment 233172


GREAT!! for you and your Dad!!We gotta see a pic of the NEW rod 'n reel.To put it bluntly,I'm jealous.The way my son works now,10 days in a row and then off for 4,he spends his free time catching up with his family a 3yr. old and twin 2yr. old's.I do miss those day's of hearing"where we fishing at Dad?" It was never "when" but "where"?Keep the "old man" going,the golf courses are to wet now it's cart paths only. LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> GREAT!! for you and your Dad!!We gotta see a pic of the NEW rod 'n reel.To put it bluntly,I'm jealous.The way my son works now,10 days in a row and then off for 4,he spends his free time catching up with his family a 3yr. old and twin 2yr. old's.I do miss those day's of hearing"where we fishing at Dad?" It was never "when" but "where"?Keep the "old man" going,the golf courses are to wet now it's cart paths only. LOL LOL


I never took a picture of the rod/reel it's just a little 6.6 pflueger combo we picked up at fishermans central. It's not a bad rod for him not something I would have chosen for me. He was really amazed that we could catch them on artificial he thought that was really neat! I think he's gotten bit by the bug he wants to go out this morning before it gets too windy. 
I laughed pretty hard about that cart path only statement  I used to work for a private country club and the old guys would complain about having to walk to their ball. They would drive me nuts asking when they would be able to drive all over the grass! I'd tell them when it's dry enough but then if it got too dry we wouldn't let them on the grass because it would burn it up. Man they would throw some fits I'm glad I don't work there anymore


----------



## Bprice1031

Good luck with dad today. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Good luck with dad today. Enjoy your time together.


Thanks I'll try and catch up some fresh fish porn for ya today


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> Good luck with dad today. Enjoy your time together.


The reason those "ole' farts" were grumpy is the "ole'ladies" threw them out of the house before they would finish their "bitching" at home,so they took it out on you,especially after the first hole!! LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> The reason those "ole' farts" were grumpy is the "ole'ladies" threw them out of the house before they would finish their "bitching" at home,so they took it out on you,especially after the first hole!! LOL LOL


Most of their awful miserable wives hung out at the clubhouse or around the pool. Some of them weren't bad on the eyes but 95% of them were just awful mean hags! 2 days a week the ladies leagues would play they would complain about everything and they were terrible golfers.


----------



## bdawg

My dad got another basket full of big redears at Long Lake yesterday morning. Wish I would have gone there instead of West Branch! He found them in 3' of water in light weeds. Wish I was out there this morning! Looks fishy!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well my dad and I got out at portage for an hour before the lighting and cold rain ran us off. Caught around a dozen crappie and a few gills and redears crappie weren't anything special 6-9" one 10" I put on the stringer and ended up releasing. A buddy of mine was there also he got there a before us he's caught around a dozen or so also. Caught them in 3-6 fow on a yellow 1/64th jig and smelt 1" gulp. A few were taken on a white tube with chartreuse skirt and 1/32 jig. Under a float 3ft -25" deep. Hopefully after the rains and thunder get done we can go after some more!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> My dad got another basket full of big redears at Long Lake yesterday morning. Wish I would have gone there instead of West Branch! He found them in 3' of water in light weeds. Wish I was out there this morning! Looks fishy!


The redears were slamming this morning! I had to shallow way up to keep them off my gulp! I was after crappie they were driving me nuts! My dad was having a blast with them though.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233228
> View attachment 233229
> View attachment 233232
> 
> 
> Well my dad and I got out at portage for an hour before the lighting and cold rain ran us off. Caught around a dozen crappie and a few gills and redears crappie weren't anything special 6-9" one 10" I put on the stringer and ended up releasing. A buddy of mine was there also he got there a before us he's caught around a dozen or so also. Caught them in 3-6 fow on a yellow 1/64th jig and smelt 1" gulp. A few were taken on a white tube with chartreuse skirt and 1/32 jig. Under a float 3ft -25" deep. Hopefully after the rains and thunder get done we can go after some more!


That one on the stringer looks really fat. Is she full of eggs?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> That one on the stringer looks really fat. Is she full of eggs?


She had some eggs developing for sure.! Maybe even fully developed? Maybe someone with an education can chime in ? We have been catching female crappie since February that have been slowly developing eggs. The first batch with some little bitty eggs starting to develop were in the 2nd week of February water was 39-42 degrees. I'm not sure how it works with crappie and their eggs I've caught some in July and August eggs makes no sense to me.


----------



## bobberbucket

Double post.


----------



## Migr9fish

Nice crappie pics. Never fished portage lake. I'm from Austintown, Ohio how far is the drive?


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi this morning and got in a little fishing. Fished 6-8 fow about 2 ft deep. Finally caught a few crappies including a 14 inch Fish Ohio. The rest were between 8-9 inch. All were caught on a chartreuse curly tail/yellow 1/16 jig. Dang rain, I finally found them and it has to get nasty.


----------



## bobberbucket

Dad and I got out for a few after the rain passed. Caught around 50 crappie between the two of us and a bunch of nice gills and redears. I was using a chartreuse beetlebou and Dad was throwing 1/64 jig and gulp I'd say they were about equally effective. Crappie ranged in size from 6-10.5 " gills average 7-8.5" redears were 8-9.5" all fish were released.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233254
> View attachment 233255
> View attachment 233256
> View attachment 233257
> View attachment 233258
> View attachment 233259
> View attachment 233260
> View attachment 233261
> View attachment 233262
> 
> 
> Dad and I got out for a few after the rain passed. Caught around 50 crappie between the two of us and a bunch of nice gills and redears. I was using a chartreuse beetlebou and Dad was throwing 1/64 jig and gulp I'd say the were about equally effective. Crappie ranged in size from 6-10.5 " gills average 7-8.5" redears were 8-9.5" all fish were released.


NICE 'GILL'S !!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Migr9fish said:


> Nice crappie pics. Never fished portage lake. I'm from Austintown, Ohio how far is the drive?


About 55 minutes.


----------



## buckzye11

Nice catches today booberbucket!
After reading how Bdawgs dad did at Long I thought I'd try today with my son... after 5 minutes of fishing I looked back and a dark cloud was coming and I packed it up quick.
He had one taking it in the first pic... just missed it, maybe next time buddy


----------



## joekacz

buckzye11 said:


> Nice catches today booberbucket!
> After reading how Bdawgs dad did at Long I thought I'd try today with my son... after 5 minutes of fishing I looked back and a dark cloud was coming and I packed it up quick.
> He had one taking it in the first pic... just missed it, maybe next time buddy
> View attachment 233276
> View attachment 233277


Hey Dad looks like you were the "only one" worried about that dark cloud.GREAT PIC!!


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Nice catches today booberbucket!
> After reading how Bdawgs dad did at Long I thought I'd try today with my son... after 5 minutes of fishing I looked back and a dark cloud was coming and I packed it up quick.
> He had one taking it in the first pic... just missed it, maybe next time buddy
> View attachment 233276
> View attachment 233277


X2 on the great picture! Little guy looks like he's about to get serious on some fish!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today looks like a wash! Luckily I don't have plans to chase any crappie today. The wife and I are going to some fancy cabin down at hocking for the weekend. So I probably won't get back out after any crappie till Monday.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233293
> 
> 
> Well today looks like a wash! Luckily I don't have plans to chase any crappie today. The wife and I are going to some fancy cabin down at hocking for the weekend. So I probably won't get back out after any crappie till Monday.


As long as you keep your wife happy, you'll be happy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> As long as you keep your wife happy, you'll be happy.


That's the truth! I'm actually looking forward to a little break. All this bumping around in boats and trudging through the bushes after crappie has got me tired and sore! Can't wait to kick back in the hot tub and enjoy some peace and quiet once the kids go to bed. I've already got a mental picture of myself kicked back with a fine scotch and a good cigar.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Lil Sam looks like a Pro-Angler already.


----------



## buckzye11

icebucketjohn said:


> Lil Sam looks like a Pro-Angler already.


His eyes stay glued to that bobber! Tried to take his little combo with us(fits him much better) but he was really wanting to use dad's bobber rod combo yesterday.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> That's the truth! I'm actually looking forward to a little break. All this bumping around in boats and trudging through the bushes after crappie has got me tired and sore! Can't wait to kick back in the hot tub and enjoy some peace and quiet once the kids go to bed. I've already got a mental picture of myself kicked back with a fine scotch and a good cigar.
> View attachment 233297


If you only knew someone to take care of the kids, then you and the wife could really relax!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> If you only knew someone to take care of the kids, then you and the wife could really relax!


The 1 year old has never ever been apart from us more than 3 hours in his life & never overnight. And our 9 year old would never forgive us for going to hide out in a cabin in the woods without him! I've excepted that reality I'll be raising kids for the majority of the rest of my life. My wife wants more but I've got her talked into waiting until we buy another house. But she's getting impatient.


----------



## c. j. stone

Relax, have fun, don't even think abt fishing! Yeah, right! Bet there's a rod packed/stashed/hidden in there somewhere(and a few "Special " lures?) Hey, try to get up early one(hopefully sunny!) day, go outside and listen for some romantic turkey-talk in the surrounding woods. That should be happening abt now.


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Relax, have fun, don't even think abt fishing! Yeah, right! Bet there's a rod packed/stashed/hidden in there somewhere(and a few "Special " lures?) Hey, try to get up early one(hopefully sunny!) day, go outside and listen for some romantic turkey-talk in the surrounding woods. That should be happening abt now.


You got me on the rod stashed away incase of emergency!️ and I absolutely do have a little box coming along with the most effective "special lures " I've ever handled! thanks for reminding me about the turkeys! I'll have to bring some calls along!


----------



## Bprice1031

BTW the hocking river is a great smallmouth stream. Rebal craw is a killer on those acrobatic fish in that stream.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> BTW the hocking river is a great smallmouth stream. Rebal craw is a killer on those acrobatic fish in that stream.


I've never fished it but I did zip line over it once!


----------



## Bprice1031

It's got a lot of nice rocky bottom spots. It's a lot of fun to wade during the summer in an old pair of shoes and shorts.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> That's the truth! I'm actually looking forward to a little break. All this bumping around in boats and trudging through the bushes after crappie has got me tired and sore! Can't wait to kick back in the hot tub and enjoy some peace and quiet once the kids go to bed. I've already got a mental picture of myself kicked back with a fine scotch and a good cigar.
> View attachment 233297


Rough life you must have


----------



## driftfish101

You can kill smallies in the hocking with tubes too! Lol. I for one could never pass up good smallie water, especially on vacation! Lol


----------



## tl1958

bobberbucket said:


> That's the truth! I'm actually looking forward to a little break. All this bumping around in boats and trudging through the bushes after crappie has got me tired and sore! Can't wait to kick back in the hot tub and enjoy some peace and quiet once the kids go to bed. I've already got a mental picture of myself kicked back with a fine scotch and a good cigar.
> View attachment 233297


You're living right!


----------



## slabslammer

Anyone going to nimi tomorrow (sat) morning


----------



## ltroyer

Am planning on it


----------



## c. j. stone

Yikes, 10 hrs w/o a post! Don't let this one die til(at the very least!) after the crappie spawn! Going for the post per thread record!


----------



## ltroyer

Anybody out?It drizzling n I wanna go


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## PHATE

I'm thinking about it


----------



## ltroyer

Well I couldn't get the crappie to bite .Seen one swimming around tho.cought some gills most came out of the weed beds lol and all went back in.any body getting crappie or perch?Hoping to get again 2morrow


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Well I couldn't get the crappie to bite .Seen one swimming around tho.cought some gills most came out of the weed beds lol and all went back in.any body getting crappie or perch?Hoping to get again 2morrow


I didn't get any fishing in today. I did little hiking and taking in the scenery.
















I did see a few jigging for something in the Logan spillway saugfish I imagine. It's a chilly evening so I think I'm gonna retire to the hot tub with a small batch bourbon on ice.


----------



## flyphisherman

When bobber's away the crappie will play.........(I hope)......I'm on my way to nimi.

Somebody has to feed em'


----------



## joekacz

flyphisherman said:


> When bobber's away the crappie will play.........(I hope)......I'm on my way to nimi.
> 
> Somebody has to feed em'


Hey BB, Looks like a GREAT place!!Did you hear any birds gobbling?


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB, Looks like a GREAT place!!Did you hear any birds gobbling?


Yes sir I'm hearing a couple right now.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Yes sir I'm hearing a couple right now.


That's MUSIC to my ears!Wish I still had good knees to chase 'em arouind.


----------



## bdawg

I'll be out this afternoon to find bobber's hole on Portage Lakes. I think I've got it triangulated from the reflection of the trees on the water! 

If I can't find it, I have a couple other ideas from where I caught them last year.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bdawg said:


> I'll be out this afternoon to find bobber's hole on Portage Lakes. I think I've got it triangulated from the reflection of the trees on the water!
> 
> If I can't find it, I have a couple other ideas from where I caught them last year.


Lolol good luck, I fished it with him, you will never find it! Best of luck tho!


----------



## buckzye11

I tried to find some Crappie all over Tfoot today.... fail.
Ended up bringing 6 gills home for a snack.


----------



## bobberbucket

Just got back in town my what a beautiful afternoon it is! Anyone out chasing crappie today having any luck?


----------



## bobberbucket

I hit one of my spots at portage for a 1/2 hour and made a few casts nothing but a few gills. It seemed like the lake was starting to turn over.


----------



## ltroyer

Was out this afternoon to but only could get a few gills to bite


----------



## bdawg




----------



## bdawg

Got a nice basket of 14 fish. Only 4 crappie though. Fished with my dad in his secret hole. It's a brushpile near shore that is completely underwater. Thought we were going to catch more since we caught 2 crappies right away, but they just weren't in that spot in numbers yet. Switched using worms and caught gills and redears near shore. The bite was slow but when we did catch one it was a keeper half the time. All the redear were 8" or larger. We got 2, 12 inch crappie. In the one pic above you'll see two 12" crappie and one GIANT 10.5" redear. It's the biggest one I've ever caught by a half inch. 

It's time to start hitting the brushy shorelines and emergent lilly pads and pounding that wood for crappies and redears! The big uns come in early guys.


----------



## Erieangler51

bobberbucket said:


> Just got back in town my what a beautiful afternoon it is! Anyone out chasing crappie today having any luck?



You know it brotha. Hit one of our local honey holes on plx and put a beat down on them. Strange bite. They wanted the live minnows vs artificial today. Glad I took the time to stop this morning. More perch then crappies today but with the size of them I couldn't complain. Didn't keep a perch or crappie under 9.5 with the biggest of both species around 12". Not sure how many I left with was beat. They're packed in a cooler and ice. Gunna clean them tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> Got a nice basket of 14 fish. Only 4 crappie though. Fished with my dad in his secret hole. It's a brushpile near shore that is completely underwater. Thought we were going to catch more since we caught 2 crappies right away, but they just weren't in that spot in numbers yet. Switched using worms and caught gills and redears near shore. The bite was slow but when we did catch one it was a keeper half the time. All the redear were 8" or larger. We got 2, 12 inch crappie. In the one pic above you'll see two 12" crappie and one GIANT 10.5" redear. It's the biggest one I've ever caught by a half inch.
> 
> It's time to start hitting the brushy shorelines and emergent lilly pads and pounding that wood for crappies and redears! The big uns come in early guys.


Nice job & great report! That's a pig redear congrats on the personal best!


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> You know it brotha. Hit one of our local honey holes on plx and put a beat down on them. Strange bite. They wanted the live minnows vs artificial today. Glad I took the time to stop this morning. More perch then crappies today but with the size of them I couldn't complain. Didn't keep a perch or crappie under 9.5 with the biggest of both species around 12". Not sure how many I left with was beat. They're packed in a cooler and ice. Gunna clean them tomorrow
> View attachment 233619
> View attachment 233621


Dang bro nice basket! I'm gonna have to get some minnows and go play over there this week. Gotta get them plx fish before the pleasure boaters start running around screwing up the fishing!


----------



## Erieangler51

I don't wok tomorrow bro. Let's hit it


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> I don't wok tomorrow bro. Let's hit it


Sounds like a winner! I'll let those rest and prospect some of our other holes today!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sounds like a winner! I'll let those rest and prospect some of our other holes today!


Hey BB, When you get to your "SPOT" today and see multiple wakes exiting the area you'll know that "THEY" know "YOUR BACK!!!!".


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB, When you get to your "SPOT" today and see multiple wakes exiting the area you'll know that "THEY" know "YOUR BACK!!!!".


 I better sneak up in there real quiet


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I better sneak up in there real quiet


Be "STEALTH" wear "CAMO" and "DON'T BREATH!!" Good "SKILL" today.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Be "STEALTH" wear "CAMO" and "DON'T BREATH!!" Good "SKILL" today.


I will get them like a sniper! From a place they cannot see will come a sound they will never hear.


----------



## bdawg

I got one perch last night that squirted eggs all over my boat just lifting it out of the water! 

After reading about your success with artificial jigs, I tried a couple last night. Got 1 crappie, 1 redear, and 1 perch on a dark green with glitter flakes tube jig floated under a bobber.


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> I got one perch last night that squirted eggs all over my boat just lifting it out of the water!
> 
> After reading about your success with artificial jigs, I tried a couple last night. Got 1 crappie, 1 redear, and 1 perch on a dark green with glitter flakes tube jig floated under a bobber.


Artificial is a blast once you get a good program going you'll spend much less time with your hands in a minnow bucket!


----------



## flyphisherman

I"ve got to thank you BB. Your use of the artificial baits had inspired me to give them a shot as well. It really worked out well too. I used natural colors on one.....hot pink on the other..... 

The day started slow for us. Lots of poking around until we found a decent zone. . The water warmed from 46F in the am to 50F when we were leaving. Tube jigs and plastic minnows did the bulk of the work. Got 1 bass to start the day, then it was all perch and gills. Eventually we had a couple crappies slip into the mix. Lots of fun......all released to swim another day


----------



## bobberbucket

Pretty slow for me thus far. I'm out with a buddy he's got 13 to my 1! Hopefully my luck turns for the better soon!


----------



## bobberbucket

My luck is changing


----------



## Erieangler51

You go where I was yesterday?


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> You go where I was yesterday?


Nope NIMI.


----------



## Bprice1031

For a guy who just had a weekend away, how did you manage to get out on the water today?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> For a guy who just had a weekend away, how did you manage to get out on the water today?


I have my ways  what she don't know yet is I'll be out tomorrow too!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I have my ways  what she don't know yet is I'll be out tomorrow too!


Lucky you!


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits 3:45 caught around 30 crappie 8-10" some small gills and a few perch. Had to work hard for the fish today. Water temp was 49 degrees. 80% of the fish came out of 4-8 fow in the weeds. I did catch a few up tight to some wood close to shore in about 2.5 fow. All fish were caught on 1/64 yellow jig and 1" gulp under a bobber fishing a wide variety of depths from 10"-5ft deep. All fish were released. I may go play somewhere on shore at portage after the sprinkles pass. Hopefully it's a HOT bite!!!


----------



## driftfish101

Water is almost to temp at nimi. I am hitting north tomorrow. Should be about right there


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I"ve got to thank you BB. Your use of the artificial baits had inspired me to give them a shot as well. It really worked out well too. I used natural colors on one.....hot pink on the other.....
> 
> The day started slow for us. Lots of poking around until we found a decent zone. . The water warmed from 46F in the am to 50F when we were leaving. Tube jigs and plastic minnows did the bulk of the work. Got 1 bass to start the day, then it was all perch and gills. Eventually we had a couple crappies slip into the mix. Lots of fun......all released to swim another day


Have you ever tried fly fishing crappie? Guessing by your name your into fly fishing as well. I don't know how it's done because I've never done any fly fishing but I've seen some guys clobber the crappie fly fishing! 

I've gotten into using artificial baits for crappie over the past couple years. And only because of the great members here at OGF specifically (Erieangler51 & cj stone) those guys are masters of artificial baits for panfish! And have helped me immensely in my journey to become a better crappie fisherman. If someone would have told me 3 years ago that artificial baits were often better than live minnows for crappie I would have laughed at them.


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Water is almost to temp at nimi. I am hitting north tomorrow. Should be about right there


The cold weekend seems to have slowed things some. But I agree north is a solid option for tomorrow I bet it's mid 50s right now.


----------



## durpdurp41

Bobber are you reeling your artificial baits in while under the bobber or are you letting it sit there? Sorry if someone already asked you this question. I've always fished for crappie with minnows exclusively. Just starting to catch them on artificials and it hasn't been as productive as minnows for me yet.


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> Bobber are you reeling your artificial baits in while under the bobber or are you letting it sit there? Sorry if someone already asked you this question. I've always fished for crappie with minnows exclusively. Just starting to catch them on artificials and it hasn't been as productive as minnows for me yet.


I use every trick in the book until I figure out what they want that day. I'll let it sit especially if I've got a little chop to work with I'll jig it in place just popping it up and Down, i slow retrieve whatever it takes. I play with my depth a lot also until I get some real consistent catching.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sometimes I just slowly drag it back it's all about whatever presentation you can get them to fire up for.


----------



## durpdurp41

Thank you so much for responding. Hopefully the weather will cooperate so I can get out to catch some this week!


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> Thank you so much for responding. Hopefully the weather will cooperate so I can get out to catch some this week!


No problem. Always happy to share tactics  feel free to share any tactics that end up working well for you in the future! The best days of crappie fishing are still to come


----------



## ltroyer

I am gonna havto try artificial baits out more!So used to using live bait but man I'm gonna try those gulp out again and tubes


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> I am gonna havto try artificial baits out more!So used to using live bait but man I'm gonna try those gulp out again and tubes


Live bait is tough to kick! I was married to the minnow! It wasn't easy for me to start hitting the water without them. But it's totally worth it! Keep at it and you'll be living in a whole new world!


----------



## bobberbucket

Not to say I'll never use a live minnow again everything has its place in crappie fishing. Just nice knowing I don't have to bring minnows. I really enjoy watching a little stick bobber with a live minnow on it go down! You can learn a lot about how the crappie are feeding by watching how they take a live minnow.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's going there's gonna be a bit of a breeze blowing today. It's nice and mild it feels awful fishy outside! Can't wait to get out after some crappie today!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233708
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going there's gonna be a bit of a breeze blowing today. It's nice and mild it feels awful fishy outside! Can't wait to get out after some crappie today!


Good luck today, wish I was heading out as well. Hope you get a basket full. Please provide fresh fish porn.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Good luck today, wish I was heading out as well. Hope you get a basket full. Please provide fresh fish porn.


I'll do my best to catch up some quality fish porn.


----------



## buckzye11

Fished Long from shore yesterday evening, got a mixed bag of Perch, Crappie, Gills, and a golden shiner... not much size so let them all swim... just needed to get some fish after the beating I took on Tfoot over the weekend.
Also had a Beaver slap his tail at me and watched a Eagle take a Bass for his dinner! Felt like Marty Stouffer out there in wild America!


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 and I are slamming pigs at portage. Mix bag crappie and perch so far!


----------



## brad crappie

I know where u guys are at! Two bad it's not 30 years ago!


----------



## joekacz

brad crappie said:


> I know where u guys are at! Two bad it's not 30 years ago!


That perch looks spawned out??? Nice catch!!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233730
> View attachment 233731
> View attachment 233733
> View attachment 233734
> 
> 
> Erieangler51 and I are slamming pigs at portage. Mix bag crappie and perch so far!


Looks like a good dinner is on it's way!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Very nice inland lake PERCH... KUDO's


----------



## Crappiekiller17

I thought about driving up there to catch some today! Great catch


----------



## bobberbucket

Today was a great day at the lakes caught a bunch of Nice perch and crappie! In 5fow fishing 2 to 3.5 deep under a float. I will say the live minnow is what caught the majority of fish today! Had as blast fishing with Erieangler51 couldn't believe how big the dang perch were today! I'd still be at it but I've got dinner plans with the wife


----------



## ltroyer

Some fine looking fish if you ask me


----------



## Erieangler51

We deffinatley gave some fish sore jaws today my friend  I like the mix bag we've been getting. Weird it went from artificials to live bait there a few days ago normally always artificial. Hopefully them crappies move in thick soon!


----------



## Crappiekiller17

great bag of fish thats for sure! were you guys getting them at Nimi. its not supposed to be as windy tomorrow, and I'm thinking about taking a trip there.


----------



## driftfish101

I hit a portage lake today and absolutely crushed some nice crappie. I am sure bobber knows which one I was on. Wind was horrible but I caught them high in the water column on suspending micro cranks. Almost all were 10 to 13 inches and scattered in a semi small area just like largies in the wind. My face is so wind burned and chapped the wife bought me some cetifil lotion. Haha. We kept 20 and threw back at least 20 apiece more. Unreal on fire. Time for the teenage son to start pulling his weight cleaning fish for sure!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> That perch looks spawned out??? Nice catch!!


95% of the perch we pulled yesterday were spawned out. And they were some fighters for perch you never knew till you got them right to the shore if you had a fat crappie or a big perch!


----------



## bobberbucket

It's going to be a beautiful day and I'm not gonna waste it! Hitting the water hard today hopefully the fish will still be in the mood . Got the call yesterday while Erie and I were out fishing my wintercation Is over and I go back to work Monday. So I'll be fishing hard the rest of the week!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233805
> 
> 
> It's going to be a beautiful day and I'm not gonna waste it! Hitting the water hard today hopefully the fish will still be in the mood . Got the call yesterday while Erie and I were out fishing my wintercation Is over and I go back to work Monday. So I'll be fishing hard the rest of the week!


I just heard a BIG sigh of relief coming from the pristine waters of the Portage Lake system!!!Had to be the pan fish population.LOL LOL Well it's back to work.Let me guess,concrete,asphalt,landscaping or siding??Got friends that do all that and they're all starting to trickle back into the job market.Looks like a GREAT day to be out "Hammering" those crappie and perch. Good "SKILL" to you today!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I just heard a BIG sigh of relief coming from the pristine waters of the Portage Lake system!!!Had to be the pan fish population.LOL LOL Well it's back to work.Let me guess,concrete,asphalt,landscaping or siding??Got friends that do all that and they're all starting to trickle back into the job market.Looks like a GREAT day to be out "Hammering" those crappie and perch. Good "SKILL" to you today!


I work for a company which is the largest of its kind in North America. It has its hands in everything from commercial/residential landscaping to large & small tree scale work. running golf courses, commercial/residential irrigation all sorts of stuff. The management is great at my branch. I love my job have great coworkers and I'm treated very well in the division I work in. I'm looking forward to another great season.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I work for a company which is the largest of its kind in North America. It has its hands in everything from commercial/residential landscaping to large & small tree scale work. running golf courses, commercial/residential irrigation all sorts of stuff. The management is great at my branch. I love my job have great coworkers and am treated very well in the division I work in. I'm looking forward to another great season.


It's always good when you have a job you enjoy and like the company and people work with. Enjoy your time on the water today, and any more time you get the rest of the week. Please also provide some fresh fish porn for my lunchtime viewing pleasure.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> It's always good when you have a job you enjoy and like the company and people work with. Enjoy your time on the water today, and any more time you get the rest of the week. Please also provide some fresh fish porn for my lunchtime viewing pleasure.


Yes it's nice not dreading going back to work. I'm especially appreciative because the previous corporation I worked for was the most miserable dangerous thankless job ever! 

As always I'll do my best to provide some proper lunch time fish porn. After I go back to work it will be evening and weekend fish porn. although I do get a lot of Friday's off so there might occasionally be some lunch time fish porn.


----------



## buckzye11

This thread has provided some really good info on panfishing, I like how you have been posting the weather stats before you head out. Some points that really stick out is being versatile, put the time in to get results, and fish when the fish are hungry.
Although you have found and caught fish on all sorts of days, the days when you and others have really "slammed" them are when it's "looking fishy" out there as Bdawg has said.
Here's a graph of the last 30 days barometer readings... every time the reports were the best, the graph was headed into the valley or near the bottom. Coincidence? Hmmm.


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> This thread has provided some really good info on panfishing, I like how you have been posting the weather stats before you head out. Some points that really stick out is being versatile, put the time in to get results, and fish when the fish are hungry.
> Although you have found and caught fish on all sorts of days, the days when you and others have really "slammed" them are when it's "looking fishy" out there as Bdawg has said.
> Here's a graph of the last 30 days barometer readings... every time the reports were the best, the graph was headed into the valley or near the bottom. Coincidence? Hmmm.
> View attachment 233817


That graph is great! You definitely must fish when it's fishy outside . But you should also fish when it isn't looking fishy one slight pressure change in the middle of the day can set them on fire out of nowhere! Your spot on about the putting in time thing. you sorta build a relationship with the lakes you put time into figuring out like all relationships they have their ups and downs. But it's so rewarding when you and your lake are getting along! Panfishing especially for crappie is a lot more difficult than a lot of people think. Sure everyone catches them on good days when they are spawning but if you want them constantly other than the spawn you gotta put the time in. You have to have a plan more than a "spot" location doesn't always put lips on hooks those that put the time in will figure why they are in a "spot" and where they are going next. It's very magical when it all comes together!


----------



## musclebeach22

Buckzye11 what app is that on your phone showing the barometric pressure changes


----------



## bdawg

Sometimes, you spend all day on the lake trying to find them. Definitely helps to know the lake to know at least where the weedy areas are, where the gravelly and muddy areas are, where the good crappie trees and beaver dams are. 

Wish I could get out today! Gotta get caught up on yard work though. Might do some lunch time fishing...


----------



## buckzye11

bobberbucket said:


> That graph is great! You definitely must fish when it's fishy outside . But you should also fish when it isn't looking fishy one slight pressure change in the middle of the day can set them on fire out of nowhere! Your spot on about the putting in time thing. you sorta build a relationship with the lakes you put time into figuring out like all relationships they have their ups and downs. But it's so rewarding when you and your lake are getting along! Panfishing especially for crappie is a lot more difficult than a lot of people think. Sure everyone catches them on good days when they are spawning but if you want them constantly other than the spawn you gotta put the time in. You have to have a plan more than a "spot" location doesn't always put lips on hooks those that put the time in will figure why they are in a "spot" and where they are going next. It's very magical when it all comes together!


That's the mistake I made on Sunday... I went out spot hopping to places I'd done good at in the past and didn't pay mind to where the water was warming faster. Tried for "deep" Crappie and kept doing that thinking I'd find that big pod. Have fun out there on your last two days of winter fishing!


----------



## buckzye11

musclebeach22 said:


> Buckzye11 what app is that on your phone showing the barometric pressure changes


It's simply called Barometer. 
There are a bunch of different ones though... I just liked this one because of the trends option it has.


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233805
> 
> 
> It's going to be a beautiful day and I'm not gonna waste it! Hitting the water hard today hopefully the fish will still be in the mood . Got the call yesterday while Erie and I were out fishing my wintercation Is over and I go back to work Monday. So I'll be fishing hard the rest of the week!


Im new here and dont post much but I read everything. I just got back form Texas Saturday and am now sick as a dog. So be patient with my ramblings please. I was the only person on the beach at south padre reading weather reports posted by BB. Once while fishing off the jetty a guy asked me if I had a app that I was using to fish. I told him nope just checking the crappie report from BB in ohio lol. That being said you can learn alot about the character of a man who post weather reports, what fish he caught ,and shows the bait/jig in its mouth plus he gives you what depth he fished and what depth he caught them at. I have never met BB but have messaged him quite a few times. His info has always been spot on. So thank you BB. Oh and don't forget the fish port please


----------



## bobberbucket

Chilly today Slow going today so far but we've got a few in the basket.


----------



## Erieangler51

How's it going today buddy??


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> How's it going today buddy??



















It's a slow pick today! Not nearly as many perch as yesterday but there's still some fat crappie around. The wind is a different direction today it's a little difficult today and slower for sure.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233832
> View attachment 233833
> 
> 
> It's a slow pick today! Not nearly as many perch as yesterday but there's still some fat crappie around. The wind is a different direction today it's a little difficult today and slower for sure.


You're defiantly helping my addiction. Thank you.


----------



## set-the-drag

I can't wait to get out. Was going to go after work but the wind and rain are going to shut that down


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 3:00 caught around 30 crappie 8-12" it was a tough bite.had to really be patient with them. The wind sucked and made fishing frustrating. Neither us felt like cleaning any fish today so we ended up turning them loose. Glad I was able to enjoy another day on the water.


----------



## bobberbucket

It's much nicer now that I'm home go figure. Maybe try another little spot close to home later this evening.


----------



## set-the-drag

The wind is supposed to get worse


----------



## bobberbucket

I've got a little place out of the wind to check I just got my waders on and I'm headed out.


----------



## Evinrude58

Didn't get to fish last few days been getting the boat ready. Had to rewire the trailer lights and my vehicle light connection. Had a strange connector on it and it was all corroded so needed to replace it. It was a 4 wire but not one I had ever seen before. Installed my new Hummingbird wide 100 my ancient fish finder died. Found it at a yard sale for $25 and it had never been opened so figured a good deal. Since my new Trolling Motor arrived decided to take the boat to Sippo for a test run. TM runs great, fish finder not so much. Manual says when I turn it on it should list 4 options, and it doesn't so will take some time to figure out what is wrong.
No fishing tomorrow have to get my stuff ready to go to the Maumee Friday morning for a few days.


----------



## Jakethefisherman

Man was it really windy today. Didn't expect it! I also expected to catch something ahead of this front. Was a nice boat ride though!


----------



## Jakethefisherman

I'm new to crappie fishing. Was using a white maribou jig under a bobber but couldn't find the bite!


----------



## bobberbucket

Hit another little spot on portage Caught a few small crappie and some small gills. Decided to call it a day for real this time


----------



## ltroyer

What's a pair of hip waders cost? Thinking about getting a pair


----------



## squidlips2020

ltroyer said:


> What's a pair of hip waders cost? Thinking about getting a pair


Like 30 bucks


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> What's a pair of hip waders cost? Thinking about getting a pair


Just go for the chest waders you'll be happier.


----------



## ltroyer

I thought they cost more.anyhow I can handle 30 bucks


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's gonna be a wet one today! I'm sure it's gonna be a little unpleasant out there but nothing is gonna keep me away from the water today! After getting beat to death by the wind in a boat yesterday I'm pretty sure I'll be shore fishing today. Hopefully the fish are feeling this weather change. I was just outside and I have to say it feels sorta fishy outside! Anyone else gonna give it a shot today?


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233876
> View attachment 233877
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be a wet one today! I'm sure it's gonna be a little unpleasant out there but nothing is gonna keep me away from the water today! After getting beat to death by the wind in a boat yesterday I'm pretty sure I'll be shore fishing today. Hopefully the fish are feeling this weather change. I was just outside and I have to say it feels sorta fishy outside! Anyone else gonna give it a shot today?


Big dry slot this morning moving in (Fox8 weather).Enjoy today 'cause tomorrow looks like CRAPPOLLA!! Good "SKILL" to you today!!


----------



## bdawg

I'd say go with chest waders too. Then you don't have to worry. They're about $100.


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> I'd say go with chest waders too. Then you don't have to worry. They're about $100.


You can get chest waders online for 60$


----------



## bobberbucket

Out in the sprinkles with my dad. Bunch of small ones so far


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233893
> 
> View attachment 233894
> 
> 
> Out in the sprinkles with my dad. Bunch of small ones so fat


Your Dad's not out GOLFING???Never rains on a golf course!! LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

Well got out with my dad at nimi from 9-1:30 on the west side caught around 70 perch all dinks 5-9" and a few small 7-8"crappie. 
After dad called it quits I headed over to the east side for a little quit at 3:00 managed 13 crappie 9-11" most were 10" the perch were caught on live minnows and gold #6 hooks under a float 4 ft deep. All the crappie came on gulp 1" black shad 1/64th jig head 3.5 deep under a bobber. Ran into fellow ogf member jdill (sorry if I got you name wrong) it was a pleasure meeting you! It was a wet chilly & windy but totally fun day of fishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

:


----------



## fishingfool101

Managed to catch this bruiser yesterday fishing for bass. It came on a jerkbait in 7 FOW. Several bass and the lone crappie which was released


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> View attachment 233911
> 
> Managed to catch this bruiser yesterday fishing for bass. It came on a jerkbait in 7 FOW. Several bass and the lone crappie which was released


Nimi or elsewhere?


----------



## fishingfool101

Not at Nimi


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> Not at Nimi


Nice fish.


----------



## Evinrude58

I know this is a long shot but I am looking for someone that uses a Hummingbird Wide 100. Can't figure out what is wrong with mine so if I could get together with someone to swap head units to test mine. Sorry I sidetracked the thread BB but if I made this a new thread a Mod would just move it to electronics and I need it seen by Northeast people and this thread is viewed a lot. If anyone knows of anyone who uses this unit please PM me.
Thanks gang!


----------



## driftfish101

fishingfool101 said:


> View attachment 233911
> 
> Managed to catch this bruiser yesterday fishing for bass. It came on a jerkbait in 7 FOW. Several bass and the lone crappie which was released


Suspending jerkbaits rock.


----------



## bobberbucket

It's like a bad dream outside!  I know they were calling for snow but I didn't expect it to stick. Oh well I've fished in the snow before!


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I know this is a long shot but I am looking for someone that uses a Hummingbird Wide 100. Can't figure out what is wrong with mine so if I could get together with someone to swap head units to test mine. Sorry I sidetracked the thread BB but if I made this a new thread a Mod would just move it to electronics and I need it seen by Northeast people and this thread is viewed a lot. If anyone knows of anyone who uses this unit please PM me.
> Thanks gang!


No problem this thread has gone many different ways at times. I've got zero experience with fish finders other than Vexilars. Hopefully someone here can point you in the right direction.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> No problem this thread has gone many different ways at times. I've got zero experience with fish finders other than Vexilars. Hopefully someone here can point you in the right direction.


I would call humminbird.I have had good success with their service dept.Lot's of times they can "fix" the problem over the phone.


----------



## joekacz

joekacz said:


> I would call humminbird.I have had good success with their service dept.Lot's of times they can "fix" the problem over the phone.


Hey BB, I owe you a quarter from a previous wager,let's go double or nothing on seeing if you talk your dad into going out today.I say "NOT!!" LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB, I owe you a quarter from a previous wager,let's go double or nothing on seeing if you talk your dad into going out today.I say "NOT!!" LOL LOL


I can't he works at his silly part time job he took after he retired. He works 3 days a week mon,wed,fri, I think he's nuts but it makes him happy so whatever. When he first retired 8 years ago he just played golf everyday and cut his grass twice a week that lasted 3 years or so then he got bored and got a job. I can tell you if I ever retire I won't be getting bored I'll be busy fishing forever!.


----------



## bobberbucket

Such a nasty view outside this morning.I might just have to sit today out.


----------



## buckzye11

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233937
> 
> 
> Such a nasty view outside this morning.I might just have to sit today out.


There's a 16" Crappie out there that will be disappointed you didn't go today


----------



## bdawg

I'm waiting until at least Sunday afternoon. Screw this white stuff! Here's a 17.5" crappie my dad took from the Portage Lakes 5 years ago for you fish porn addicts...


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> There's a 16" Crappie out there that will be disappointed you didn't go today


He's gotta be 16 1/2" to get me really interested!


----------



## bobberbucket

..


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> I'm waiting until at least Sunday afternoon. Screw this white stuff! Here's a 17.5" crappie my dad took from the Portage Lakes 5 years ago for you fish porn addicts...
> View attachment 233939


That's a beast! Here's my 16 1/4" from portage 2 years ago! I almost lost her luckily she fell off in the boat!


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> That's a beast! Here's my 16 1/4" from portage 2 years ago! I almost lost her luckily she fell off in the boat!
> View attachment 233940


That mouth n the size looks like a bass .That'd b Sweet to catch one that size.my biggest was 14 inch


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> That mouth n the size looks like a bass .That'd b Sweet to catch one that size.my biggest was 14 inch


The week I caught her in the middle of August I caught a 14" 15" and that 16 1/4" all in the same week same lake different spots it was a thrilling week. I could almost put my fist down that big girls throat. I for sure thought I had a bass on when I hooked her. I'll never forget get that week. Gold #6 hook with minnow and stick bobber did the job. fishing 6ft deep in 9fow.


----------



## bdawg

I got a 15.5" from near the same spot as my dad's fish. Was drifting through some deep weeds with a small jig and minnow. Didn't catch any more in that spot. Had my wife and kids in the boat at the time, so the wife tried to land it for me with the net. Was so scared she would knock it off the hook! Especially after she missed the first time!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> I got a 15.5" from near the same spot as my dad's fish. Was drifting through some deep weeds with a small jig and minnow. Didn't catch any more in that spot. Had my wife and kids in the boat at the time, so the wife tried to land it for me with the net. Was so scared she would knock it off the hook! Especially after she missed the first time!


At least you had a net! I never remember to bring one And it's cost me a lot of nice fish. There's always that tense moment when someone else is netting your fish. I've seen lots of fish lost by an inexperienced net man. It truly sucks!


----------



## bdawg

Lost a nice steelhead this winter because I didn't have a net. 

Lost my first ever walleye because of a faulty spring in the fish basket my dad put it in. Pulled up the basket to move to a new spot and no fish!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> Lost a nice steelhead this winter because I didn't have a net.
> 
> Lost my first ever walleye because of a faulty spring in the fish basket my dad put it in. Pulled up the basket to move to a new spot and no fish!!!


You have my kinda luck! At least I know I'm not the only one who has those kinds of things happen.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey bobber, you've made reference to watch the barometer and try to be out when the pressure is going up or down. My question is, what's a good app or website to find accurate readings?


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> At least you had a net! I never remember to bring one And it's cost me a lot of nice fish. There's always that tense moment when someone else is netting your fish. I've seen lots of fish lost by an inexperienced net man. It truly sucks!


AMEN! Here's a diversion abt netting fish for this rediculously p*$$ poor Spring weather day! Abt 30-35 yrs ago, my wife would drop me off at Rocky River on Saturdays and go with the kids to visit her parents in Westlake. I'd fish steelhead and salmon all day then she'd pick me up.(Thankfully, she always came back for me!) Anyways I was fishing a giant hole from one of the fords just below a bridge using coho skein from an 8# er the week before. There were approx. 30 other guys all around the hole. I got a couple "perch peck" bites, then it started taking line. After abt 10 feet, I set the hook. On the other end, a wild chinook of abt 25 #s jumped abt 5 ft into the air and a good, ten minute fight later, I had it finning on it's side right in from of me.(The amazing thing I noticed during the fight was everyone of the guys fishing reeled up so I could fight the fish w/o tangling in other lines! This was a complete surprise!) I gave the net off my shoulder to the guy next to me and told him to just lay the net in the water and I would slide it into the net. He was nervous as a cat and jumping around with my net mumbling something incoherently! Anyways, at some point, he "rammed" the net into the direction of the fish hitting it IN THE NOSE!! That fish came back ALIVE snd took off down river heading for Lake Erie! Just before it spooled me, drag screaming, the hook came loose!! I looked over at the guy, he threw my net down and ran off the ford yelling "I'm sorry, I'm sorry"!! I must have had that "I'm going to kill you" look in my eyes. The last time I saw him, he was running for the parking area! That was my one and only experience with a giant king! I did catch a 5#er trolling Rooster Tails off the mouth of the Chagrin the next year. Was fishing with a Portage Lakes bassman named Larry Hunter(anyone know/remember him?)


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey bobber, you've made reference to watch the barometer and try to be out when the pressure is going up or down. My question is, what's a good app or website to find accurate readings?


The app buckzye11 previously mentioned simply called (barometer) works well. I don't use the app often tho. I usually just check my phone weather throughout the day.


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> AMEN! Here's a diversion abt netting fish for this rediculously p*$$ poor Spring weather day! Abt 30-35 yrs ago, my wife would drop me off at Rocky River on Saturdays and go with the kids to visit her parents in Westlake. I'd fish steelhead and salmon all day then she'd pick me up.(Thankfully, she always came back for me!) Anyways I was fishing a giant hole from one of the fords just below a bridge using coho skein from an 8# er the week before. There were approx. 30 other guys all around the hole. I got a couple "perch peck" bites, then it started taking line. After abt 10 feet, I set the hook. On the other end, a wild chinook of abt 25 #s jumped abt 5 ft into the air and a good, ten minute fight later, I had it finning on it's side right in from of me.(The amazing thing I noticed during the fight was everyone of the guys fishing reeled up so I could fight the fish w/o tangling in other lines! This was a complete surprise!) I gave the net off my shoulder to the guy next to me and told him to just lay the net in the water and I would slide it into the net. He was nervous as a cat and jumping around with my net mumbling something incoherently! Anyways, at some point, he "rammed" the net into the direction of the fish hitting it IN THE NOSE!! That fish came back ALIVE snd took off down river heading for Lake Erie! Just before it spooled me, drag screaming, the hook came loose!! I looked over at the guy, he threw my net down and ran off the ford yelling "I'm sorry, I'm sorry"!! I must have had that "I'm going to kill you" look in my eyes. The last time I saw him, he was running for the parking area! That was my one and only experience with a giant king! I did catch a 5#er trolling Rooster Tails off the mouth of the Chagrin the next year. Was fishing with a Portage Lakes bassman named Larry Hunter(anyone know/remember him?)



Isn't it amazing how you'll totally have a fish worn out and they all the sudden snap back to life stronger than before! A buddy had a huge carp one time and no net after he wore it out I got down in the water to grab it for him. Before I could get a grip that thing took of like a rocket the line cut my neck and almost cut my ear off! I've still got the scar! After that experience I'm very careful around line with large fish on the other end.


----------



## graybeard

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey bobber, you've made reference to watch the barometer and try to be out when the pressure is going up or down. My question is, what's a good app or website to find accurate readings?


Sorry to butt in. I just loaded barometer reborn after all the talk. It has current readings on top and a continuous graph below that shows the trends. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> Sorry to butt in. I just loaded barometer reborn after all the talk. It has current readings on top and a continuous graph below that shows the trends. Just my 2 cents.


Now I'm going to have to download another app


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> Now I'm going to have to download another app


Snow on your hat. Water dripping from your nose. Bobber out of sight. Rod bouncing. Wet hands swiping phone front. Muttering things better left unsaid. Drops phone in water. That's my problem with apps lol


----------



## bobberbucket

I agree! I've lost a few phones to the lake some down the ice hole it's truly amazing that anything that falls on the floor of a shanty instantly ends up in down an 8" hole. Lost 3 over the side of the boat and even a couple shore fishing! One deer hunting. I'm bad with phones.


----------



## joekacz

The biggest one I ever seen was caught in the boat docks in West Harbor at a private marina.The fish was laying in the bottom of a 5 gal bucket with the head and gills bent up one side and the whole tail up the other.I didn't have anything to measure it with but it was huge.The guy that caught it was a local guy and said he caught them that big all the time.I fished the area for a few years and never even came close.I do catch some nice ones at Mosquito,12 to 14",but not many.I usually throw 'em back in,don't really care for the too mild taste.Perch,'gills


----------



## bobberbucket

The biggest crappie are not nearly as good eating as a mid sized fish imo. Once They get over 14" they taste strong like largemouth bass to me. I like to eat them between 10-14". Anything over 14" but smaller than my personal best I'll release. If I catch one bigger someday I'm keeping it!


----------



## driftfish101

I just have a real barometer at my house. Lol. They are pretty cool looking too.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well it's up to a balmy 34 and windy as heck. But I'm going! My go to bait today will be 1" black shad gulp and yellow 1/64th jighead hopefully they like the snack I picked out for them.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 233959
> View attachment 233960
> View attachment 233961
> 
> 
> Well it's up to a balmy 34 and windy as heck. But I'm going! My go to bait today will be 1" black shad gulp and yellow 1/64th jighead hopefully they like the snack I picked out for them.


Hope you catch your personal best!


----------



## driftfish101

barometer clock and temp


----------



## graybeard

driftfish101 said:


> View attachment 233964
> barometer clock and temp


That's very cool


----------



## driftfish101

Weatherman, smeatherman. Don't need em. Haha


----------



## driftfish101

I love my barometer. Inherited it from my great grandfather. Sentimental value too.


----------



## bobberbucket

No crappie yet but the redears are hungry!


----------



## unitofmeasure

Rookie question here.... where is NiMi? I mostly do kayak fishing so I can hit structure you can't get in or out of in a boat or from shore. I know y'all abbreviate a lot here but wasn't sure what NiMi or DC were?


----------



## Lewzer

South of Akron on the border of Green and New Franklin. Nimisila. Don't know what you mean by DC. Deercreek perhaps. There's two of them in Ohio.


----------



## bdawg

Anyone know how much it cost for a replica mount of a crappie? Thinking of getting one made for my dad.


----------



## bobberbucket

Just called it quits. Couldn't stand the cold wind and snow blowing out of the trees all over me. Caught 20 gills and a dozen dink perch. All on the jig&gulp under a float. I probably could have caught some crappie if I'd have put forth more effort but this weather sucks so I give up for today.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

You mean you actually went out and fished in this crappy weather?
... thats fine. I guess the fish dont care about a little snow in the middle of spring. I have a weather app and it says 70 degree weather in the next couple of days. I always show off my states unpredictable weather to my southerner friends.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's gonna be a bright and sunny one out there today! Who's going out to chase some fishes today? I've got some stuff to do but I'm gonna try and take my son out for a couple hours this afternoon if everything go's as planned. Since it's been pretty cold the last couple nights I'll bet small baits & slow presentations will be the ticket today.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 234019
> View attachment 234020
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be a bright and sunny one out there today! Who's going out to chase some fishes today? I've got some stuff to do but I'm gonna try and take my son out for a couple hours this afternoon if everything go's as planned. Since it's been pretty cold the last couple nights I'll bet small baits & slow presentations will be the ticket today.


Have a GREAT day with your son!!Looks like the time slot you are going should be PERFECT to do some serious "hammering".Grab the "ole man" and make it 3 generations of putting some "hurt" to those fish. LOL LOL


----------



## buckzye11

Got up a 530 planning to take the boat over to Long... then I walked outside... I think I'll try the afternoon, let the water warm and keep myself warm! I'll post back after I get out.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Have a GREAT day with your son!!Looks like the time slot you are going should be PERFECT to do some serious "hammering".Grab the "ole man" and make it 3 generations of putting some "hurt" to those fish. LOL LOL


I'll probably let that sun do some work on the surface temps make it a later afternoon trip. Ill probably check with my dad and see if he's interested. My son wasn't happy with me when I told him I took his grandfather to "out secret spot" last week while he was at school . He's said "you better have told him not to be telling anyone where our spot is!" I about died laughing. Mind you 2 weeks ago the kid didn't know what a secret fishing spot was now he's like an old greedy fisherman .


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> I'll probably let that sun do some work on the surface temps make it a later afternoon trip. Ill probably check with my dad and see if he's interested. My son wasn't happy with me when I told him I took his grandfather to "out secret spot" last week while he was at school . He's said "you better have told him not to be telling anyone where our spot is!" I about died laughing. Mind you 2 weeks ago the kid didn't know what a secret fishing spot was now he's like an old greedy fisherman .


thats priceless


----------



## ltroyer

I wish I could go but gotta work


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> I wish I could go but gotta work


That's what I'll be saying Monday morning.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Out here at nimi now. Theres some wind gusting. I dressed appropriately so its not too bad. Says its 40 now with the sun.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well hit portage with my dad and my son caught a bunch of gills 4-8.5" and a few perch 6-9" on a 1/64 orange jig and gulp 1" black shad under a float not much size to the fish but we had fun anyways.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 234056
> View attachment 234057
> View attachment 234058
> 
> 
> Well hit portage with my dad and my son caught a bunch of gills 4-8.5" and a few perch 6-9" on a 1/64 orange jig and 1" black shad under a float not much size to the fish but we had fun anyways.


BB,that's a "MILLION" dollar smile!!!Glad that 3 generations fished today!Doesn't get any better!Oh wait! A trip to Burger King to finish it off!Make the "ole' man" buy. LOL LOL


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Got back at 3, fishing was very slow. I managed one 7.5 inch bluegill on a beetle spin, and that one surprised me since i didnt expect anything to be in the mood for chasing. Was using a chartreuse gulp minnow on a 1/32oz jighead under a stick float, and adjusted the depth to try to find fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> BB,that's a "MILLION" dollar smile!!!Glad that 3 generations fished today!Doesn't get any better!Oh wait! A trip to Burger King to finish it off!Make the "ole' man" buy. LOL LOL


No Burger King today! I'm grilling


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> No Burger King today! I'm grilling


What time did you want me there??!!?? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## graybeard

BB that's a great day there sir. Family, fish, grill. Booyah.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> What time did you want me there??!!?? LOL LOL LOL


About 5:15


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> About 5:15


DANG IT!!! LATE AGAIN!!!


----------



## graybeard

joekacz said:


> DANG IT!!! LATE AGAIN!!!


lol


----------



## Erieangler51

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 234056
> View attachment 234057
> View attachment 234058
> 
> 
> Well hit portage with my dad and my son caught a bunch of gills 4-8.5" and a few perch 6-9" on a 1/64 orange jig and gulp 1" black shad under a float not much size to the fish but we had fun anyways.



I see your becoming a fan of that gulp now lol!! Stuff stinks but it works


----------



## buckzye11

Fished a little from shore at Tfoot beach with my son today... one gill and 3 Perch, he was having fun playing in the sand with his construction toys, didn't even want to try and fish... main goal accomplished, he had fun!
I tried East and Long from shore myself after that... just a few more Perch.


----------



## graybeard

buckzye11 said:


> Fished a little from shore at Tfoot beach with my son today... one gill and 3 Perch, he was having fun playing in the sand with his construction toys, didn't even want to try and fish... main goal accomplished, he had fun!
> I tried East and Long from shore myself after that... just a few more Perch.


Always better outside than inside way to go. That sounds like a good day and a great dad.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's going be another beautiful day out there! I'm not sure if I'll get to the lake today I've got a bunch of stuff to do before I go back to work in the morning. But if I get the chance I'll be wetting a line somewhere. Anyone headed out today?? From what I've seen lately the crappie bite has been a little slow hopefully all the sunshine gets them back in the mood!


----------



## flyphisherman

I'm itchin' to get back out there............ I wish I lived closer


----------



## joekacz

flyphisherman said:


> I'm itchin' to get back out there............ I wish I lived closer


Double or nothing you'll be out there!!Hmmm,maybe I should start fishing tomorrow??Hope you have a REAL GOOD year of employment!


----------



## bobberbucket

7 months left already counting down till I can go back to marathon fishing again!


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> I see your becoming a fan of that gulp now lol!! Stuff stinks but it works


After a few years of you telling me to get hip to the gulp I finally put some effort into fishing them! I'll tell you what brotha just like the other plastics you recommended you weren't lying they are deadly! The next time you recommend a bait I won't spend 2-3 years dragging my feet. I think you must have told me a thousand times to get on the plastics and gulp. It was hard to kick the live minnows to the curb (for the most part) but it had to be done!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> After a few years of you telling me to get hip to the gulp I finally put some effort into fishing them! I'll tell you what brotha just like the other plastics you recommended you weren't lying they are deadly! The next time you recommend a bait I won't spend 2-3 years dragging my feet. I think you must have told me a thousand times to get on the plastics and gulp. It was hard to kick the live minnows to the curb (for the most part) but it had to be done!


I've been using Gulp nightcrawlers on my walleye spinner rigs for years along with a live one under it (first put the live on then the Gulp over it).the set-up lasts a lot longer against the "RAVAGES" of the dreaded white perch when trolling.Have had great success with it.


----------



## bobberbucket

I started thinking of all the different types of baits and colors I've caught crappie on. I came up with a little list in my head. Live minnows, dead minnows, minnow heads, shiners, tube jigs , twisters, worm harness, flicker shad, vibes, Swedish pimples, spoons, cast masters, jigging raps, pinmins, maggots, waxwoms, mousies, gulp minnows, feather jigs, hair jigs, rooster tails, panfish stingers, road runners,...I'm sure there's some I'm missing these are just some of what I remember catching crappie on. Those dang fish will eat anything on any given day. The hard part is figuring out what they want that day and how they want it presented.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 234107
> 
> Looks like it's going be another beautiful day out there! I'm not sure if I'll get to the lake today I've got a bunch of stuff to do before I go back to work in the morning. But if I get the chance I'll be wetting a line somewhere. Anyone headed out today?? From what I've seen lately the crappie bite has been a little slow hopefully all the sunshine gets them back in the mood!


I'm heading out to CJ stones backyard right now. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## c. j. stone

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm heading out to CJ stones backyard right now. We'll see how it goes.


My pond's SOLID weeds, impossible to fish in! If you mean Wft, I was there yesterday for a brief stop shore casting a couple normally good spots. Nada. I think they're just out of reach in deeper water staging.(Worst start there in years!) Maybe get the boat out and hunt down some schools! Similar conditions few years back, used a safety spin spinner/jig as a "search" bait, finally found and smashed them. BTW-saw several good sized fish smacking the surface in a wind swept bay. Couldn't see good looking into the sun but casting to those areas, they wouldn't hit my offerings. I think they were the giant golden shiners that frequent Wft. I've caught them on small hooks with maggots up to 12"!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm heading out to CJ stones backyard right now. We'll see how it goes.


Good luck I hope you fill a basket!


----------



## ltroyer

Heading to nimi.anybody out


----------



## set-the-drag

Anyone got some water temps?


----------



## driftfish101

bobberbucket said:


> I started thinking of all the different types of baits and colors I've caught crappie on. I came up with a little list in my head. Live minnows, dead minnows, minnow heads, shiners, tube jigs , twisters, worm harness, flicker shad, vibes, Swedish pimples, spoons, cast masters, jigging raps, pinmins, maggots, waxwoms, mousies, gulp minnows, feather jigs, hair jigs, rooster tails, panfish stingers, road runners,...I'm sure there's some I'm missing these are just some of what I remember catching crappie on. Those dang fish will eat anything on any given day. The hard part is figuring out what they want that day and how they want it presented.


Need to add some micro suspending jerkbaits to that list. Lol


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Fished portage lakes today and guess what i snag?

I found a spot that was full of them. Despite not really being a game fish per se, they still put up a pretty good fight, even if just snagged. I snagged about 6 more and kept them for bait. While i was fishing, a guy was inquiring about the fish i was catching. I told him that i was getting some shad. He went off and i overhear someone in the background claiming that the fish i was snagging werent actually shad and they were actually silver carp. Guess i dont know what im talking about..... lol

But besides them, nothing really. I was getting hits but they werent solid. The east wind was really annoying, and made it almost impossible to keep my lure still in the water. I fished long lake but nothing there either. Was going to head to nimi per someones reccomendation but then i started to notice a fishy smell in my car and realized that if i went, i wouldn't be able to get the dead fish stench out of my car. So i went back home.


----------



## ltroyer

Beautiful day out.My sis in law wanted to fish so I took her out to nimi.only thing we got we're perch bunch of little ones couple nice ones all were released.Couldn't get crappie or gills to bite


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Beautiful day out.My sis in law wanted to fish so I took her out to nimi.only thing we got we're perch bunch of little ones couple nice ones all were released.Couldn't get crappie or gills to bite


Crappie have been a tough bite since the snow but with the nice warm weather they should be picking up!


----------



## ltroyer

Yup n a 3 day weekend coming up for me.ill be out


----------



## driftfish101

Boat is all hooked up and ready to go in the morning. We are about to have 3 weeks of nonstop action.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Assuming that its because of the rise to 75 degrees and a ton of sunlight today and a warm night at 63°, plus more warm weather should get the crappie going?


----------



## Crappiekiller17

Had a day day at portage!!! The crappie bite picked! All fish caught on jigs. All perch were surprisingly ranged in between 9-12 inches and all crappie were 11-12. Normally don't keep fish at all, but had to stick up for my annual fish fry! Happy fishing to you all


----------



## bobberbucket

Well fellas it's gonna be a beautiful day out there! Unfortunately I'll be a t work . But I might hit the lake up after. Anyone headed out today?


----------



## bobberbucket

Crappiekiller17 said:


> Had a day day at portage!!! The crappie bite picked! All fish caught on jigs. All perch were surprisingly ranged in between 9-12 inches and all crappie were 11-12. Normally don't keep fish at all, but had to stick up for my annual fish fry! Happy fishing to you all


Thats a Nice looking stringer right there!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Thats a Nice looking stringer right there!


Don't forget your "lunch box" and make sure you "play" real nice with all the other "kids".Thanks for all of your posts over the past month's.Won't be the same. Have a Great Day!!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Don't forget your "lunch box" and make sure you "play" real nice with all the other "kids".Thanks for all of your posts over the past month's.Won't be the same. Have a Great Day!!


I'll try and play nice with the others . I'm certainly gonna miss fishing everyday and posting about it. But I'm gonna try and get in as much weekday evening fishing as I can. I'm opening my camper up this weekend so any weekend fishing will most likely occur down south in the rivers. Mosquito should be warming up nicely for you soon hope you get out and catch a bunch!


----------



## Bprice1031

No lunchtime fish porn.


----------



## bdawg

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Assuming that its because of the rise to 75 degrees and a ton of sunlight today and a warm night at 63°, plus more warm weather should get the crappie going?


Oh yeah, the crappie will be biting tonight! So will the redeared sunfish! Try close to shore brush or lilly pads with worms for the redears. 

Wish I could get out tonight, but it looks like I'll be running kids to their activities instead!


----------



## brandonw

bobberbucket said:


> I'll try and play nice with the others . I'm certainly gonna miss fishing everyday and posting about it. But I'm gonna try and get in as much weekday evening fishing as I can. I'm opening my camper up this weekend so any weekend fishing will most likely occur down south in the rivers. Mosquito should be warming up nicely for you soon hope you get out and catch a bunch!


Which rivers BB? Southern OH or southern US?


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> Which rivers BB? Southern OH or southern US?


More central Ohio. Kokosing, Mohican, walhonding, rivers. I've got a camper in between coshocton and Mt. Vernon. Where I spend most of my weekends in the summer.


----------



## bobberbucket

Of course I'd be working next to several stocked private lakes watching people catch fish on my first day back.


----------



## Bprice1031

I hope work doesn't tire you out too much today. I know it's been a while, but we could really use some of the bobber knowledge and fish porn later.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I hope work doesn't tire you out too much today. I know it's been a while, but we could really use some of the bobber knowledge and fish porn later.


If I get home before dark I'll for sure hit the lake today!


----------



## driftfish101

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Assuming that its because of the rise to 75 degrees and a ton of sunlight today and a warm night at 63°, plus more warm weather should get the crappie going?


that is it. water temps hit the mid fifties and the crappie move in to the shallows and feed heavily before they spawn. Very aggressive and huge schools. Like fishing in a bathtub.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well looks like I'm not gonna make the lake this evening .  But with this amazing weather the bite has gotta be ON hopefully someone is out and will have a little fish porn to show! Anyone out sticking some slabs this evening?


----------



## brandonw

Not near you but here's a little. Notice the full gut of eggs


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Got back not too long ago from nimisila. I think i got out there around 4 or so. Was originally not going out but i changed my mind once i saw the weather. 

No luck when i first got out, and nothing for anyone around me. So i caved in and made a quick trip to eddies. Got a dozen nightcrawlers for 2.50 and came back and downsized to a #6 amberdeen and a small split shot 3 feet below a red and white bobber. Finally got something and it was a perch. The largest i have caught so far at 9 inches.

After that, i kept getting smaller perch that i released and a few hybrid sunfish and bluegill, mostly dinks but some worth keeping. Switched to a dual hook setup with amberdeen 2 feet in the middle of the line and a jighead 1 foot below it, and i was catching fish on either one. FINALLY hooked on to a crappie and this one was exactly 9 inches. 

Kept on hooking fish until it got dark and i assume the fish couldnt see anymore. Everyone else around me was having some luck but im pretty sure i was getting the most fish in the area. I have a 7'6" medium light spinning rod i use for fishing bobbers, and because of its length, i had no trouble casting far and i lost few bites because of it. Most of the fish were positively hooked.
Guess you can say live bait makes a difference sometimes. They wouldnt touch gulp minnows.


----------



## bobberbucket

Thank for the fish porn fellas!


----------



## buckzye11

Fished East from shore 730-830, 10 Crappie only 1 over 9".
They hit a 1/32 oz jig black/chart pan assasian slow reeled... all males in around 4 fow. 
Nice catches Jonny, glad to see you back and posting again!
I had one of those BPS yellow rods(broken now)... definitely a good rod for some long casts.


----------



## ltroyer

I got these tonight finally! I know they not from nimi or portage but it was a great night


----------



## crappieboo420

We got around a hundred today at springfield here was my biggest


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> We got around a hundred today at springfield here was my biggest


That's a nice crappie your holding! Looks like the size at Springfield is getting much better than it used to be.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's gonna be soggy out there today with some rumbles of thunder. I'm gonna try and make it home in time for some fishing today hopefully that plan works better than yesterday!. Today would be a good day to bust out the purple and white tube with an orange or black 1/32 jig head. Anyone headed out chasing crappie today? If so good luck and send the fish porn it's much appreciated!️


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> I got these tonight finally! I know they not from nimi or portage but it was a great night


Nice catches! I wish we still had the eyes around these parts!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Nice catches! I wish we still had the eyes around these parts!


There's a LOT of crappies counting on you WORKING OVERTIME!! LOL LOL


----------



## Lewzer

My daughter and I hit North and Hower yesterday after work for a couple of hours in the kayak. A couple of small bass to show for it on minnows and slip bobber. Hower is deep and cold and about 7' of visibility. We stayed around State Mill where the lily pads typically are on North. Nothing hitting there and about 2-3' visibility.
The cormorants found a new roosting area on the big island on North (not Myers Island). I expect all the trees and vegetation to be dead on the island by the end of the year.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> My daughter and I hit North and Hower yesterday after work for a couple of hours in the kayak. A couple of small bass to show for it on minnows and slip bobber. Hower is deep and cold and about 7' of visibility. We stayed around State Mill where the lily pads typically are on North. Nothing hitting there and about 2-3' visibility.
> The cormorants found a new roosting area on the big island on North (not Myers Island). I expect all the trees and vegetation to be dead on the island by the end of the year.


Those awful birds have been roosting in that down tree for the past 3 years. They absolutely ruined the fishing in that tree!


----------



## set-the-drag

They are horrible at ladue. Hundreds of them crapping what seems like bucket loads almost constantly it's no wonder they kill the trees they roost in. I wish the would do better on the white perch


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

buckzye11 said:


> Fished East from shore 730-830, 10 Crappie only 1 over 9".
> They hit a 1/32 oz jig black/chart pan assasian slow reeled... all males in around 4 fow.
> Nice catches Jonny, glad to see you back and posting again!
> I had one of those BPS yellow rods(broken now)... definitely a good rod for some long casts.


Ah, so you know what rod i was using. I honestly didnt know it was a medium light when i bought it and its a little heavy for my tastes and the type of fishing i do, but it works so ill keep using it. I have had it since i was a 7th grader. 2 of the guides eyes broke off almost immediately, its really, really flexible (fish that weigh a few ounces at best were bending this long rod almost halfway) and the reel seat likes to get loose and allow the reel to jump around, but its very dependable and its my favorite rod to use. Im very glad its not the one that got washed down the cuyahoga. I hope that some one caught one of those rods and puts them to good use haha. 

I filleted my fish last night and ate them. It was quite delicious. The fillet knife i picked up at the swap meet for 5 bucks performed great and i was getting some really good fillets off the fish.


----------



## graybeard

Heading to Nimi after work tonight. Haven't fished in a few days and getting the shakes!


----------



## Crappiekiller17

Fished nimi last night caught crappie after crappie. Fished from about 6-10pm fish were feeding heavily! Once the perch stopped biting the crappie bite was on!


----------



## graybeard

Crappiekiller17 said:


> Fished nimi last night caught crappie after crappie. Fished from about 6-10pm fish were feeding heavily! Once the perch stopped biting the crappie bite was on!


Thank you for the update I appreciate it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got off a little early hit a spot at portage didn't have a lot of time fished for 2 hours. Caught around a dozen dink perch. A few crappie 8-10." And 16 of the nicest redears I've caught in awhile! Every one was fat 8.5-10"! All were caught in 4.5 ft of water fishing 20" deep with an orange 1/64th jig and smelt color gulp minnow under a float. Kept the readers for my neighbor. The rest were released Didn't get a ton of time to fish but made the best of what I had. Glad I was able to get out and make a few casts I desperately needed a little time at the lake!


----------



## buckzye11

Man I like Crappie, but I'd take those slob ears any day over them! Nice ones!


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Man I like Crappie, but I'd take those slob ears any day over them! Nice ones!


They put up more of a fight than anything else I caught today! Boy they wanted to run today as soon as I set the hook the fight was on! None of that running straight at shore easy reeling stuff. They ran straight out then side to side they fought and ran the whole way! It was a blast! I was only interested in crappie when I arrived at the spot but after a couple of those redears they had my full attention!


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> They put up more of a fight than anything else I caught today! Boy they wanted to run today as soon as I set the hook the fight was on! None of that running straight at shore easy reeling stuff. They ran straight out then side to side they fought and ran the whole way! It was a blast! I was only interested in crappie when I arrived at the spot but after a couple of those redears they had my full attention!


Now those redears got my attention topile of yuminess there


----------



## set-the-drag

How meaty are those reds? I have never had any big enough to eat or clean


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> How meaty are those reds? I have never had any big enough to eat or clean


The portagelakes chain is full of big redears. They are pretty meaty they get thick out here gorging on zebra mussels.


----------



## buckzye11

Saw those pics and made me want to try a little myself... Took a walk down with my son and caught a few on the gulp!
Sam caught 3 tonight and I got one decent redear. Took them home and he insisted I fry some up... tasty!


----------



## set-the-drag

Hell yeah that's quick dinner pull right there good work


----------



## JamesF

put some plumbers 


jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Ah, so you know what rod i was using. I honestly didnt know it was a medium light when i bought it and its a little heavy for my tastes and the type of fishing i do, but it works so ill keep using it. I have had it since i was a 7th grader. 2 of the guides eyes broke off almost immediately, its really, really flexible (fish that weigh a few ounces at best were bending this long rod almost halfway) and the reel seat likes to get loose and allow the reel to jump around, but its very dependable and its my favorite rod to use. Im very glad its not the one that got washed down the cuyahoga. I hope that some one caught one of those rods and puts them to good use haha.
> 
> I filleted my fish last night and ate them. It was quite delicious. The fillet knife i picked up at the swap meet for 5 bucks performed great and i was getting some really good fillets off the fish.


Put some plumbers tape on the handle threads.


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Saw those pics and made me want to try a little myself... Took a walk down with my son and caught a few on the gulp!
> Sam caught 3 tonight and I got one decent redear. Took them home and he insisted I fry some up... tasty!
> View attachment 234380
> 
> View attachment 234381
> 
> View attachment 234382


Great pictures! That little fella is hooked on fishing for sure!


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's gonna be another beautiful day for fishing! Anyone headed out today?


----------



## musclebeach22

I'm heading out on the boat this afternoon with a buddy on ladue. Going to look for some crappie/gills for the first time today. @ Bobberbucket, I have typically only used 1/8-1/16oz jig heads. Do you really feel like you get a lot more bites with the 1/32 & 1/64? I'm guessing you down size for a slower fall?


----------



## musclebeach22

Bobberbucket, what do you think about these plastics? Any of these great, any of them not so great?


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Got off a little early hit a spot at portage didn't have a lot of time fished for 2 hours. Caught around a dozen dink perch. A few crappie 8-10." And 16 of the nicest redears I've caught in awhile! Every one was fat 8.5-10"! All were caught in 4.5 ft of water fishing 20" deep with an orange 1/64th jig and smelt color gulp minnow under a float. Kept the readers for my neighbor. The rest were released Didn't get a ton of time to fish but made the best of what I had. Glad I was able to get out and make a few casts I desperately needed a little time at the lake!
> View attachment 234359
> View attachment 234360
> View attachment 234361
> View attachment 234362
> View attachment 234363
> View attachment 234364
> View attachment 234366


Holy *REDEARDS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those things look great. Don't forget to register your fish ohio sunfish. Hell looks like you got more than one there. Way to go bobber.

Thanks for feeding my addiction.


----------



## bobberbucket

musclebeach22 said:


> I'm heading out on the boat this afternoon with a buddy on ladue. Going to look for some crappie/gills for the first time today. @ Bobberbucket, I have typically only used 1/8-1/16oz jig heads. Do you really feel like you get a lot more bites with the 1/32 & 1/64? I'm guessing you down size for a slower fall?


Yep I downsize for slower fall especially when the fish are picky! Now if they are aggressive and I'm catching a bunch of dinks I'll bump my jig size up to slow the dink bite.


----------



## bobberbucket

musclebeach22 said:


> Bobberbucket, what do you think about these plastics? Any of these great, any of them not so great?


Those plastics look great! But I'd add as some smaller stuff and some assorted tubes. I typically use larger plastics like yours when the water is in the mid sixties.


----------



## musclebeach22

Have another container of just tubes. Going to give this whole artificial bait thing a try. Lol honestly, I'm just tired of buying bait and trying to keep it alive.


----------



## c. j. stone

Bb, That last pic of the redears looks like a dandy! I know you have big hands like me and that one is an "over-hanger"! "Big" crappie hotspot firing yet? 
I'm going golfing today!(got a putter with maribou fringe!-works good in the wind but sometimes it draws the attention of "landsharks!) 
btw, been finding some interesting "Crappie Magnet" heads and bodies at Brimfield W-mart I need to try out if they ever decide to start dropping!

https://us-i5.tb.wal.co/asr/73d6564....jpeg?odnHeight=450&odnWidth=450&odnBg=FFFFFF


----------



## musclebeach22

? For you guys who use 1/32&1/64oz jig heads... Do you use these with slip bobbers? I have tried and it seems like the weight of the jig and plastic are not enough to pull the line through the bobber and fall through the water column. Can this be solved with a couple split shot a foot above the jig?


----------



## bdawg

I'd say that an 8-9" redear has twice as much meat as an 8-9" crappie because the redear are so thick. The 10.5" redear I got last week had as much meat as the 12" crappie I caught. A 9" redear puts up a better fight than a 12" crappie. I always take some dug worms in case I run into a school of big 'ears instead of crappie!


----------



## bdawg

Hey BB, do you use the round jig heads with your tube baits or the cylindrical ones? I'm been using the unpainted cylindrical ones since you can completely cover them with a small tube. Caught a crappie, redear, and perch on a dark green speckled one last time out so I know they work!

Use them a lot for drift fishing the river too with half a crawler or a minnow. They seem to drift better with the thinner profile than the round jig heads.


----------



## c. j. stone

musclebeach22 said:


> ? For you guys who use 1/32&1/64oz jig heads... Do you use these with slip bobbers? I have tried and it seems like the weight of the jig and plastic are not enough to pull the line through the bobber and fall through the water column. Can this be solved with a couple split shot a foot above the jig?


I don't. They will not pull down((for me anyways). Takes at least a 1/8 oz jig. I just use fixed bobbers for gills and crappie when they're relatively shallow say less than 10 feet. Any deeper, I use a smallish jig bare on my ul w/ 4# test and let it sink before closing the reel at a depth I think I want it at. An alternative is to try TWO light jigs under the slip.


----------



## bobberbucket

musclebeach22 said:


> ? For you guys who use 1/32&1/64oz jig heads... Do you use these with slip bobbers? I have tried and it seems like the weight of the jig and plastic are not enough to pull the line through the bobber and fall through the water column. Can this be solved with a couple split shot a foot above the jig?


I personally never use slip bobbers ever. I hate them I'm a big fan of fixed floats specially plugged weighted bobbers for jigs. I like clip on stick bobbers for live minnows my favorite is a thill fishNfoam cllp on stick bobbers for live bait they are dirt cheap at Walmart. But for jigs its weighted heater style bobbers. I do have a fishing partner who uses slip bobbers with light jigs he uses them with a rather large split shot it's not my style but he catches plenty of fish that way sometimes more than me.


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Bb, That last pic of the redears looks like a dandy! I know you have big hands like me and that one is an "over-hanger"! "Big" crappie hotspot firing yet?
> I'm going golfing today!(got a putter with maribou fringe!-works good in the wind but sometimes it draws the attention of "landsharks!)
> btw, been finding some interesting "Crappie Magnet" heads and bodies at Brimfield W-mart I need to try out if they ever decide to start dropping!
> 
> https://us-i5.tb.wal.co/asr/73d6564....jpeg?odnHeight=450&odnWidth=450&odnBg=FFFFFF


I've haven't checked the BIG crappie spot this week yet. But I'm gonna the next time I get off work before dark. I've gotta go in late tomorrow for a meeting so I might try and hit it early am to see if they have shown up yet I suspect they are. if they aren't there they will be by the end of the week. I can't wait to get out with ya and stick some slabs!


----------



## bobberbucket

bdawg said:


> Hey BB, do you use the round jig heads with your tube baits or the cylindrical ones? I'm been using the unpainted cylindrical ones since you can completely cover them with a small tube. Caught a crappie, redear, and perch on a dark green speckled one last time out so I know they work!
> 
> Use them a lot for drift fishing the river too with half a crawler or a minnow. They seem to drift better with the thinner profile than the round jig heads.


I don't use the cylindrical Type I pretty much exclusively use round head jigs with my plastics. In various colors I find the color style and size of the jig head make a huge difference some days. More than the color of the actual plastics sometimes. I've had them going on plastics and jig heads of one color switched jig head color and the wouldn't touch the same color plastics. Switch the jig head back and the started hammering again.


----------



## Erieangler51

bobberbucket said:


> I've haven't checked the BIG crappie spot this week yet. But I'm gonna the next time I get off work before dark. I've gotta go in late tomorrow for a meeting so I might try and hit it early am to see if they have shown up yet I suspect they are. if they aren't there they will be by the end of the week. I can't wait to get out with ya and stick some slabs!



















They're biting at the big fish spotFished it today and put a hurting on em. Got 6 over 12" and tons of 7-11" fish. Didn't feel like keeping any so they're all still swimming . Waded out and fished 4-7 fow about 2' deep. Orange 1/100 jig head and 1" gulp minnow


----------



## bobberbucket

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 234473
> View attachment 234474
> 
> 
> They're biting at the big fish spotFished it today and put a hurting on em. Got 6 over 12" and tons of 7-11" fish. Didn't feel like keeping any so they're all still swimming . Waded out and fished 4-7 fow about 2' deep. Orange 1/100 jig head and 1" gulp minnow


Nice! I was thinking of the other big fish spot tho. We got too many big fish spots we need to give them all clever code names!


----------



## durpdurp41

Bobber I'll be out at Nimi tomorrow morning. Maybe I'll see you out there. I went out to Spencer Lake by my house today and caught close to 100 crappie and gills, all on artificials. None of them were very big but it was still fun. It was my first time catching any crappie on artificials. Thanks for posting advice and tactics on here


----------



## durpdurp41

None bigger than this guy


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> Bobber I'll be out at Nimi tomorrow morning. Maybe I'll see you out there. I went out to Spencer Lake by my house today and caught close to 100 crappie and gills, all on artificials. None of them were very big but it was still fun. It was my first time catching any crappie on artificials. Thanks for posting advice and tactics on here


Unfortunately I probably won't make it to nimi today. Good luck out there! From what I've herd the shallows have been on fire! Catching them on artificial is fun and addictive! Gotta love not having to slow down to rebait every time you catch a fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

Today looks and feels fishy!!! Too bad I gotta be at work or I'd be at the lake today for sure! Overcast skies its gonna be a killer day for crappie fishing! If anyone gets out today I'll bet they have a banner day!


----------



## Doboy

Portage Lakes,,,, just how many are there?????? "South of Akron"?
Anyway, a good friend of a friend said that THEY (2 ) limited on Crappies & SAUGEYES, 2 days in a row~!
"Shallow water boat dock, under/ around an old boat that has been sitting there for a while.
No one else around,,,,, boat fishing, FULL fish screen,,,, bobbers, jigs & fatheads, every cast."

GEEeee, would I LOVE to catch a bunch of SAUGEYES!!!


----------



## buckzye11

Doboy said:


> Portage Lakes,,,, just how many are there?????? "South of Akron"?
> Anyway, a good friend of a friend said that THEY (2 ) limited on Crappies & SAUGEYES, 2 days in a row~!
> "Shallow water boat dock, under/ around an old boat that has been sitting there for a while.
> No one else around,,,,, boat fishing, FULL fish screen,,,, bobbers, jigs & fatheads, every cast."
> 
> GEEeee, would I LOVE to catch a bunch of SAUGEYES!!!


Not Portage Lakes then... no Saugs here anymore.
There's Turkeyfoot, Mud, Rex, West, East, Miller in the main chain... North, Hower, and Long on the lower levels.
Nimi although it's not technically considered PLX starts off the chain draining into Turkeyfoot.


----------



## bdawg

East wind today has me leary of catching fish. Was going to go out tonight, but didn't feel like prepping the boat last night. Think I'll try for friday night. My big fish spot should be loading up!


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Not Portage Lakes then... no Saugs here anymore.
> There's Turkeyfoot, Mud, Rex, West, East, Miller in the main chain... North, Hower, and Long on the lower levels.
> Nimi although it's not technically considered PLX starts off the chain draining into Turkeyfoot.


You forgot grape and dollar lakes ️


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 234477
> 
> 
> Today looks and feels fishy!!! Too bad I gotta be at work or I'd be at the lake today for sure! Overcast skies its gonna be a killer day for crappie fishing! If anyone gets out today I'll bet they have a banner day!


Sure hope to get out today or tomorrow especially since it's a holiday and we don't have to work. Even though the lake closest to the house has been stocked with trout recently, I would still prefer to catch crappie and gills. Hopefully the planets and stars align, and I'll be able to bring a few home. Stay tuned. If successful I'll defiantly post up some fresh fish porn.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

I havent had any real luck on the crappie. Besides that one i caught and a smaller one i lost at the shore yesterday, no numbers. What are you guys using and how deep down? I try to hit bays and areas with some kind of cover, but i cant seem to find any. Using worms or chartreuse gulp alive minnows.


----------



## bobberbucket

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I havent had any real luck on the crappie. Besides that one i caught and a smaller one i lost at the shore yesterday, no numbers. What are you guys using and how deep down? I try to hit bays and areas with some kind of cover, but i cant seem to find any. Using worms or chartreuse gulp alive minnows.


Read back through the thread there's tons of information about what lots of us are using right here in this thread.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Sure hope to get out today or tomorrow especially since it's a holiday and we don't have to work. Even though the lake closest to the house has been stocked with trout recently, I would still prefer to catch crappie and gills. Hopefully the planets and stars align, and I'll be able to bring a few home. Stay tuned. If successful I'll defiantly post up some fresh fish porn.


I hope you catch a basket full! I can't wait to see some fresh fish porn!


----------



## driftfish101

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 234477
> 
> 
> Today looks and feels fishy!!! Too bad I gotta be at work or I'd be at the lake today for sure! Overcast skies its gonna be a killer day for crappie fishing! If anyone gets out today I'll bet they have a banner day!


north looks really fishy today. Only a few bank fisherman out and I don't see any boats right now. Might have to come out tonight and put the hammer down. I think it's going to be crowded tomorrow. Temp is right for sure to crush em.


----------



## bobberbucket

Doboy said:


> Portage Lakes,,,, just how many are there?????? "South of Akron"?
> Anyway, a good friend of a friend said that THEY (2 ) limited on Crappies & SAUGEYES, 2 days in a row~!
> "Shallow water boat dock, under/ around an old boat that has been sitting there for a while.
> No one else around,,,,, boat fishing, FULL fish screen,,,, bobbers, jigs & fatheads, every cast."
> 
> GEEeee, would I LOVE to catch a bunch of SAUGEYES!!!


If I had to take only one guess I'd say your buddy was probably at Atwood. That would probably be the closest place to portagelakes to catch saugeye. And I've herd from very creditable friends that fish it often that the saugeye and crappie are on fire at Atwood right now!


----------



## buckzye11

Went to East today from 730 to 830pm, Crappie were stacked in the weed edges... make a cast, count to 3 and started reeling slow... fish on! 15 casts in a row at one point. Kept 2 10" fish... most were 8-9.
Lure was pearl blue on a 1/32 oz head & smelly jelly.


----------



## durpdurp41

Nice job buckzye11. I went to the west side today and did so so. Ended up with about 20 crappie over 5 hours. Caught some nice bluegill and a few nice perch too. When I caught fish it was fast and furious in spurts then it would be nothing for a half hour or so. I went to the east side. Guess I should have went to the east lol.


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Went to East today from 730 to 830pm, Crappie were stacked in the weed edges... make a cast, count to 3 and started reeling slow... fish on! 15 casts in a row at one point. Kept 2 10" fish... most were 8-9.
> Lure was pearl blue on a 1/32 oz head & smelly jelly.
> View attachment 234513


Nice!! I've never used the smelly jelly do you think it honestly makes a difference? The presentation you were using tells me I need to go check a few spots I've had success in the past fishing a similar style.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like another fishy day here in the PLX! I'm sure lots of folks will be out today except me..... I'll be at stupid work! Then afterwards I'll be headed south to Coshocton county for the weekend to open my camper up for the season. I may take some time and wet a line in one of the rivers this weekend and do a little morel mushroom hunting. Hopefully all of you who make it out catch a bunch! I'm looking forward to seeing some fish porn!


----------



## bdawg

I'll be out tonight after work! Ready to fill the basket!


----------



## buckzye11

bobberbucket said:


> Nice!! I've never used the smelly jelly do you think it honestly makes a difference? The presentation you were using tells me I need to go check a few spots I've had success in the past fishing a similar style.


On days when it's a tough bite I do think it's that extra thing that trips their trigger... I've done some experimenting with or without it and I definitely catch more with it on then without it. So now it's just always on my jigs.
I know some people will use Crappie nuggets, gulp is scented, I just prefer the jelly.
Days like yesterday when they are thick and hitting anything that moves, it probably isn't a big factor, but when they are deep and lazy it will put a few more in the basket for sure in my opinion.
Good luck shroomin! Been looking at the morel progression map... they are in Ohio and moving North!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> I started thinking of all the different types of baits and colors I've caught crappie on. I came up with a little list in my head. Live minnows, dead minnows, minnow heads, shiners, tube jigs , twisters, worm harness, flicker shad, vibes, Swedish pimples, spoons, cast masters, jigging raps, pinmins, maggots, waxwoms, mousies, gulp minnows, feather jigs, hair jigs, rooster tails, panfish stingers, road runners,...I'm sure there's some I'm missing these are just some of what I remember catching crappie on. Those dang fish will eat anything on any given day. The hard part is figuring out what they want that day and how they want it presented.


You bet they will eat anything! Working on gathering some bait right now for " the big fish spot"!:


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi this morning with the grandson. Fished from 7-11:30 in 3-14 fow. Tried minnows, plastics, and crawlers. Caught one 6 inch perch and this 17 inch Bass.


----------



## creek chub

Fished Mimi today. A few drink perch


----------



## Bprice1031

I hit bobbers favorite fishing hole today. To my surprise nimi does have fish in it.







This was the second fish of the day.







This little guy was the third to show up today.







This was the fourth guy to come out and play today.







Finally this fella showed up for the party. All in all it was absolutely the best day I've ever had at nimi. It is the only time I've caught a fish and managed to catch a few. I would've included a picture of the first bass I caught, but that's when I realized my phone fell out of pocket and I had to retrace my steps to find it. All fish were caught on a gold #4 hook and minnow under a bobber 12 to 24 inches. I might just have to give nimi a go again.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Well, i went out to nimi this morning on the east side but no luck. So i went home 
Later on in the day, i went to go hang out with someone. However, i was forced to sit around waiting.

While i was waiting in an empty parking lot around summit lake, i looked out at the lake, and just got the idea to fish to pass time on a whim. I never brought in my gear so i grabbed my rod and tackle bag and walked down to a pretty clear spot and started tossing at the closest cover i could reach. Got a few hits, But obviously very small fish. Finally made a perfect cast over a log and saw my bobber swimming away, set the hook and i landed a pretty thick male bluegill. 

Since i was supposed to be heading somewhere, i tossed it back.
Made another good cast and for once, landed a crappie.

Probably legal size, but again, for once i was fishing just for fun and i wasnt going to run them home and come back.

No more catches after that. Lots of takes that i missed. Guess they just weren't interested enough to hook themselves. Some people passed close to me and i could hear them conversing, they mentioned the lake being bad luck wirh all the floaters found in it and alligators. Haha. Really needed that confidence booster.

Stopped fishing after i lost my rig and it was getting dark. I ended up not going anywhere though. Some people....


----------



## bdawg

Crappie are biting tonight in my secret hole tonight. Got some 13 inchers!


----------



## bdawg

Ended up wih 15 crappie with a 12" average size! Got 3, 13.5 inchers! Bite was really slow. Had to leave the minnow sit then let them take it for a while. Tried a few plastics abd caught none. Tried worms and just got a couple little gills. Surprised to bot catch any redears! Caught most fish in 3-4 fow by a brush pile. My dad was in the same spot this morning and caught about the same as I did. 

Tried one other spot based on Buckeze's report. It was a weed bed with low weeds in 6 fow. Weeds were probably only 2' high. Caught two 11 inch and two 8 inch crappie there. My fishing buddy also hooked into something big. It ran him under the bought then bent the hook. Never saw it but assume it was a catfish. I had something big on a minute later that got off right away. Then my buddy had a hit on a stinkbait that he failed to hook up with. Bite was slow there so we moved on to the secret hole. It was slow there too, but every hit was a big crappie!


----------



## bdawg

Big un!


----------



## set-the-drag

my big girl from last night




  








IMG_20150201_122946




__
set-the-drag


__
Feb 1, 2015


----------



## set-the-drag

Sorry second pic old didn't mean to put it on


----------



## Bprice1031

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 234663
> my big girl from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150201_122946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> set-the-drag
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 1, 2015


How big was that crappie? Looks absolutely HUGE in that picture.


----------



## bobberbucket

WOW!!! I ran into town to pick up a few things since I had service I thought I'd check OGF. HOLY FISH PORN! Thanks for the reports! Great job guys!


----------



## set-the-drag

Rough measure last night 15 I thought it was way bigger thing is huge! I was stunned I will post a better pic in a little bit and re measure. Going to be a good sandwich


----------



## Bprice1031

set-the-drag said:


> Rough measure last night 15 I thought it was way bigger thing is huge! I was stunned I will post a better pic in a little bit and re measure. Going to be a good sandwich


You got your fish ohio crappie! Congrats!


----------



## set-the-drag

I got plenty fish OH crappie that's close to the biggest I've caught. Doesn't matter though My brother go 2 17" crappie last year I'm trying to top lol. I would've mounted it before last year but I see my brothers all the time and I kept saying anything under 17 is dinner! Can't wait to see the how much meat comes off her. My brother almost regretted mounting his second because all the wasted meat.


----------



## buckzye11

Out here on Tfoot now... slowed way down but got 4 redear over 9" and a few Crappie. Can't find a good school of Crappie. Water is 58*, looking in 6 fow or less.


----------



## set-the-drag

15" on the button


----------



## joekacz

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 234674
> 15" on the button


The reason the crappie slowed down was they heard BB was back in town.They didn't know he was here just for a quick stop.They'll start up again. LOL LOL


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> WOW!!! I ran into town to pick up a few things since I had service I thought I'd check OGF. HOLY FISH PORN! Thanks for the reports! Great job guys!


if you fish from shore,the slip bober is good tools,mesure the dept of the water.put heavy jig on and throw that out.when the bober is standing your jig is not on the bottom.when the bober lay down the jig is on the bottom.when you fish deeper than 4' the slip bober is much easiest to cast.


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## bdawg

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 234674
> 15" on the button


That's an impressive fish! Definitely can't get on mounted until it's bigger thab your brother's! Last night I was fishing the same spot my dad got a 17.5" crappie. My buddy hooked a big catfish. I hooked some big too, but it got off soon after I hooked it. Was it the big crappie? I'll never know!


----------



## bobberbucket

looks like everyone's been slaying them while I've been away!


----------



## ltroyer

Anybody out today


----------



## Bprice1031

Heading out shortly. I'll report back later. Hopefully a stringer full and fresh fish porn for all to enjoy.


----------



## ltroyer

I'm heading out


----------



## bobberbucket

Good luck! With the kids being young I'm stuck going to multiple family dinners today. Which has its perks. It seems like a day you'll have hide from the wind a bit.


----------



## ltroyer

Well was out for a couple hrs few chunky gills n one big perch all went back in for next time


----------



## Bprice1031

Hit your favorite spot bb. Caught a few bass and gills. Nothing to bring home, but still had a good time.

















































What a great day to be out enjoying the outdoors. I'm starting to have a different outlook on nimi. I haven't figured it out but I'm learning a lot about it.


----------



## graybeard




----------



## graybeard

A few bluegills..... but a great afternoon with the daughter wandering Nimi!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hit your favorite spot bb. Caught a few bass and gills. Nothing to bring home, but still had a good time.
> View attachment 234804
> View attachment 234805
> View attachment 234806
> View attachment 234807
> View attachment 234808
> View attachment 234809
> View attachment 234810
> What a great day to be out enjoying the outdoors. I'm starting to have a different outlook on nimi. I haven't figured it out but I'm learning a lot about it.


That's some good fish porn! I was wishing I was at nimi all evening!


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> View attachment 234820


Looks like she was having fun! How many bobbers are in that tree? Nice job getting the kids out!


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's gonna be a beautiful mild Monday! Depending on the work load today I'm going try and make the lake. All of the fish porn posted this weekend has got me itching to get out! 

I Had a very enjoyable weekend getting the camper all set up for the season got to visit with some good friends and enjoy the beauty of central Ohio. Enjoyed some laughs as well as some decent bourbon by the fire.
















Managed to find around 50 of these guys!







. Only thing I didn't get to do was fish. Have to say even though I didn't get any fishing in it was a pretty decent weekend. Hopefully I'll get my fishing fix sooner than later this week!. Anyone headed out today?


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 234842
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be a beautiful mild Monday! Depending on the work load today I'm going try and make the lake. All of the fish porn posted this weekend has got me itching to get out!
> 
> I Had a very enjoyable weekend getting the camper all set up for the season got to visit with some good friends and enjoy the beauty of central Ohio. Enjoyed some laughs as well as some decent bourbon by the fire.
> View attachment 234843
> View attachment 234844
> 
> 
> Managed to find around 50 of these guys!
> View attachment 234845
> . Only thing I didn't get to do was fish. Have to say even though I didn't get any fishing in it was a pretty decent weekend. Hopefully I'll get my fishing fix sooner than later this week!. Anyone headed out today?


Hey bb what county were you in this weekend? I've been looking for mushrooms here in summit county and haven't found any yet. Just wondering how far south you were finding them.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey bb what county were you in this weekend? I've been looking for mushrooms here in summit county and haven't found any yet. Just wondering how far south you were finding them.


Coshocton county about an hour & a Half south. Some are being found in summit and stark counties. The next rain the mushrooms will really be on fire here.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today looks like another beautiful day! I'll bet the fish are loving it! I didn't make it home in time to hit the lake yesterday . But today's another day maybe I'll get my fix this evening it's starting to become unbearable. Anyone do any good yesterday?


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 234915
> 
> 
> Well today looks like another beautiful day! I'll bet the fish are loving it! I didn't make it home in time to hit the lake yesterday . But today's another day maybe I'll get my fix this evening it's starting to become unbearable. Anyone do any good yesterday?


Didn't make it out yesterday, to much work to do at home after work. Might make it out today after work myself. If I do, I'll report back maybe with fish porn.


----------



## Lewzer

Went carp fishing yesterday evening for about an hour at a local creek. Caught two. Nothing huge. They were about 20-23" but they were fun. Nothing on the shrimp. It was slow compared to Saturday.


----------



## musclebeach22

I haven't been able to get out in a while either but I'm headed out this afternoon. Hopefully be back on tonight with some fish pics


----------



## bobberbucket

It's been killing me not to be out fishing but I know in 7 or 8 months I'll be back fishing everyday!


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi today caught a bunch of Perch with several 10 inchers. BB help me get my mojo back I can't seem to catch any crappie. Usually by this time of the year I have caught 500 or so. Last one I got was ice fishing just before Christmas.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Hit Nimi today caught a bunch of Perch with several 10 inchers. BB help me get my mojo back I can't seem to catch any crappie. Usually by this time of the year I have caught 500 or so. Last one I got was ice fishing just before Christmas.


I believe you caught a FO crappie in march?  

I can't even get of work in time to see if I still have my mojo!  right about now if I were fishing nimi I'd be fishing areas that have steep drops like the gas well points with gulp and a 1/64 jig or a 1/32 jig and sexy shad about 4 years ago myself and 3 friends limited two days in a row on some nice crappies. We would toss that sexy shad dead up on the rocks. I know it sounds funny but were fishing 4ft deep tossing on the rocks in 2ft of water and dragging it off the rocks into the deeper water as soon as it fell off the rocks they had it! Those fish were nuts for it. 
One thing about crappie they may have moved from where you were previously catching them but they didn't go far!


----------



## Evinrude58

You are right just seems like it has been that long. When you fish 4-5 days a week and mainly target just Crappie three weeks feels like forever. Actually did consider going to the gas wells but left as I picked up some line in my TM and wanted to remove it as soon as I could. It was my line ,clumsy dropped a rod I was moving and of course the line had to get into the prop.


----------



## Sarah salata

On fire today caught many FO. Bobby Garlands on jig and fkoat


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> You are right just seems like it has been that long. When you fish 4-5 days a week and mainly target just Crappie three weeks feels like forever. Actually did consider going to the gas wells but left as I picked up some line in my TM and wanted to remove it as soon as I could. It was my line ,clumsy dropped a rod I was moving and of course the line had to get into the prop.


You could try targeting a smaller body of water to get your mojo back. That's what I do if I'm going through a dry spell they are easier to track down when you have less places to look for them.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sarah salata said:


> On fire today caught many FO. Bobby Garlands on jig and fkoat


Those are some nice slabs!!  What color was hot? size jig were you using?


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Those are some nice fish. I didn't know Nimi had crappie that size.


----------



## bdawg

Sarah salata said:


> On fire today caught many FO. Bobby Garlands on jig and fkoat


Wow! You sure found the big ones!


----------



## musclebeach22

Well I was on my way home from work to pick up the boat and head out, but some high school girls decided otherwise. They were coming from the opposite direction and turned in front of me as I was coming through the intersection. Front end of my truck is messed up. Glad they were ok but come on.....


----------



## bobberbucket

musclebeach22 said:


> Well I was on my way home from work to pick up the boat and head out, but some high school girls decided otherwise. They were coming from the opposite direction and turned in front of me as I was coming through the intersection. Front end of my truck is messed up. Glad they were ok but come on.....


That sucks! Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## buckzye11

Dang, that car looks like it's made of aluminum foil!
Glad they are ok.


----------



## buckzye11

Haven't been out fishing myself since Saturday... both my son and I got a nasty stomach bug.
Probably going to try Long from shore this evening, hopefully get some redear while the bite is good.
Heard morels are in Summit co now... I'll keep a eye open.


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Haven't been out fishing myself since Saturday... both my son and I got a nasty stomach bug.
> Probably going to try Long from shore this evening, hopefully get some redear while the bite is good.
> Heard morels are in Summit co now... I'll keep a eye open.


This next rain is gonna set the mushrooms off big time here locally!!


----------



## driftfish101

I knew a guy in Randolph who had a nice patch of property that was loaded with morrels but he passed about 3 months ago. Haven't been able to track down his brothers for permission. Nice warm rain should have the crappies in full shallow mode as well! Poor Dave has to make money. I feel ya, I start mandatory overtime in a week and a half! At least I have my good bourbon nightcaps they can't take away from me!


----------



## Sarah salata

bobberbucket said:


> Those are some nice slabs!!  What color was hot? size jig were you using?


Electric Chicken an Moglo heads


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Looks like the truck survived much better than the car. Good thing the boat wasn't hooked up yet. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Looks like they're not gonna be reopening the campground at nimi. Took the dog for a walk today and they have started ripping up the asphalt parking spots for the old camp sites.


----------



## bobberbucket

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Looks like they're not gonna be reopening the campground at nimi. Took the dog for a walk today and they have started ripping up the asphalt parking spots for the old camp sites.


As long as they leave the boat ramp open doesn't bother me a bit! I won't miss a lot of the trashy folks that used to frequently camp there. Specifically the ones who thought the ramp was their personal swimming hole.


----------



## Evinrude58

BB almost hit a guy that was swimming due south of the campground ramp about 500 yards 3 years ago.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> BB almost hit a guy that was swimming due south of the campground ramp about 500 yards 3 years ago.


You should have seen when some folks were living in there in a tent with their 4 dogs for a couple months a few years back! I watched them wash their dishes do their laundry bathe shampoo and all right there in the lake. I felt bad for their situation I even gave them a couple stringers of fish. But I was glad when I came one day and they were gone.


----------



## bobberbucket

.


----------



## Bprice1031

Anybody heading out today???? Looks like it should be a good day to get out. Hoping to get out after work.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Anybody heading out today???? Looks like it should be a good day to get out. Hoping to get out after work.


I've been saying everyday if I get home before dark I'm fishing! Maybe it will actually happen today.


----------



## bdawg

Supposed to get more thunderstorms today. Keep an eye on the sky! Looks fishy this morning though! 

I gotta get new lights on the boat trailer and a buddy is coming over to try and figure out why my gas motor ain't working. Last 2 days I had to put together new patio furniture and go to the daughter's softball game.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I've been saying everyday if I get home before dark I'm fishing! Maybe it will actually happen today.


With last nights rains, my guess is you'll be working overtime today bb.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> With last nights rains, my guess is you'll be working overtime today bb.


My overtime started at 8am lol  and looks like they are going be paying me overtime all day tomorrow too!


----------



## c. j. stone

SAGE ADVICE-
Everything that can bloom(trees, shrubs, spring flowers, hot chicks, etc) has, or IS right now, in full glory! Everything that is except the DOGWOODS! Crappie are shallow and spawning "When The Dogwoods Bloom"-FACT!! They are fat white buds Right Now! and will explode in a day or two! If you are a crappie fisherman, you should be out RIGHT NOW-and for the next two to three weeks!!-or forever hold your peace!-Amen


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

musclebeach22 said:


> Well I was on my way home from work to pick up the boat and head out, but some high school girls decided otherwise. They were coming from the opposite direction and turned in front of me as I was coming through the intersection. Front end of my truck is messed up. Glad they were ok but come on.....


Cant tell what her car is but it looks like a piece of intake hose on the ground.... the hood is badly mangled and everything looks shoved in. Id say it looks totaled (Duh) As for your truck.... i had to look closely for the damage done. I dont like pick ups much, but thats a testament to the strength of those things. Did you have any time to react?

The girl sounds like they might not have much going on up there. Atleast some people have the right idea to NOT TURN SOMEWHERE WHEN YOU CANT SEE ONCOMING TRAFFIC. She was cited right?

Try not to feel too bad about it. Atleast you still have your truck. (Unless its worse than it looks) and she no longer has a vehicle. Maybe it should stay that way if she chooses to drive that way.

On another note, im probably going to head out today. I may not sunburn, but i hate fishing in pure sunlight and i was waiting for a nice overcast day. Unfortumately it seems like its wet. But who knows. Maybe i can finally get myself a nice stringer of crappie today. I and other people may seem crazy fro wanting to fish in this crap but hey, this is more fun than sitting at home spamming missions on GTA 5 All day.
Gonna grab myself a bit of tackle too.


----------



## Evinrude58

Well took a gamble this morning and lost. Hit Nimi about 7:45 Got chased off the lake by lightning about 9:30. Was in such a hurry trying to get my metal boat off the lake I fell in putting it on the trailer. Wet from waist down, luckly I had my phone in a plastic bag. Storm didn't look like it would last long but as I was wet I went home. Did catch some nice gills in 3-4 fow on a charteuse curly tail/yellow jig head about 3 feet under a bobber. If I hadn't fell in would probably still be there.


----------



## driftfish101

Damnnice day now. Too bad I am working. Was thinking about a little night fishing but the forecast calls for thunderstorms all night. not pulling an evinrude58 at night. Lol. Should have stayed, you would be dry by now in this 80 degree weather! I am out tomorrow for sure. It's going to be a hundred fish day for sure.


----------



## driftfish101

My buddy hit turkeyfoot and east today after the storm and crushed em. He had a limit of 10 to 13 inchers and a few fat perch in the live well. Most still had eggs but some of the big ones were spawned out. It's on now. I helped him clean them and he will help with mine tomorrow. He doesn't know I am taking my son and it will be much more to clean! Haha. It's all good, he knows he will get a couple of bulliet old fashioneds so we will be square.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Thanks for the info driftfish101 . Going to get the boat out this weekend . Was hoping I was in time for some crappie action!


----------



## bobberbucket

So I've been thinking of trying out some of these ballzy plastics by widow maker lures. Any one ever use them? The look like the would do some damage! Only thing I don't like is they don't have them smaller than 2".


----------



## c. j. stone

I think the size is designed primarily for lakes South of us where the average size crappie is larger overall! I use some 2" Bobby Garlands and the size doesn't seem to hamper catching them but the tail is "tapered"-doesn't have a marble size rubber ball on the end! Maybe cut that off if catching seems slow?


----------



## buckzye11

Anymore I really don't try a lot of new stuff, I like the Garlands for a 2" bait, and the pan assassians for a smaller offering. That being said I'm sure those baits will get some action! 
I think fishing is gonna take a backseat to shrooms for me this weekend... ready to have the Crappie, shrooms, and hot rice dinner tomorrow


----------



## Bprice1031

So who's heading out today, other than me?


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Anymore I really don't try a lot of new stuff, I like the Garlands for a 2" bait, and the pan assassians for a smaller offering. That being said I'm sure those baits will get some action!
> I think fishing is gonna take a backseat to shrooms for me this weekend... ready to have the Crappie, shrooms, and hot rice dinner tomorrow


I'm headed to coshocton county right now I'll be shrooming hard today and tomorrow!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> So who's heading out today, other than me?


Good luck I hope I'll see some fish porn!!


----------



## bdawg

My dogwood tree is blooming today! The crappie spawn is hear!


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## ltroyer

Well last night my buddy n I hit Atwood for crappie.we hammered them but most were 9 inches alot of female's with eggs . Only kept 10 that were 9 n half to 10 half inches.all cought shallow in wood.wish I was at nimi but am working so I'm stuck


----------



## driftfish101

Decided to wait until tomorrow for nimisilia. Will be a little warmer. Lol


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Going to Portage lakes in the morning. Hope they are biting there. Seems if they are hitting at Nimi they should bite there too. Will be the first time out for me this year.


----------



## buckzye11

Fished Long for a couple hours today, not a lot of action... no Crappie, and only 1 good redear, lots of dink Perch.
Tried some jigs under a bobber... N wind made it tough to get any kind of distance on casts without some weight.
Most fish bit a pink ant.
Here's a little fish porn for the day... 8 3/4"


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi from 6pm -11pm and caught 20 or so crappie all between 8-9 inches and 1 perch. All were caught on a minnow 18 inches under a bobber off the bridge by Eddie's. Most caught in the first hour as once the wind died down so did the bite.


----------



## ltroyer

Was out this afternoon couldn't get anything going but gills but nothing in size they all went back in


----------



## squidlips2020

Caught 9 bass out there today.. 4 going around 3 lbs. also one 11 inch perch


----------



## musclebeach22

Fished at ladue from 730am-300pm. Only 2 keeper crappie. One was 10.5" and the other was 12.25" bites came in 5fow in submerged timber on a 1/32oz white jig with a GULP! "Fish Fry".


----------



## bobberbucket

musclebeach22 said:


> Fished at ladue from 730am-300pm. Only 2 keeper crappie. One was 10.5" and the other was 12.25" bites came in 5fow in submerged timber on a 1/32oz white jig with a GULP! "Fish Fry".


Nice!! I've never tried the "fish fry" but looks like I'm gonna have to add it to the rotation!


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Fished Portage Lakes sunday from 8-1:30 and got 1 small gill and 1 very small bass.
Was using minnows under a slip float. I really thought it would be better fishing after reading the Nimi reports. Could hardly find a parking spot due to the Bass tournament . Must have been 100 boats. The ones I talked to wasn't catching anything either.


----------



## bdawg

Wow, guess I didn't miss much this weekend! Wanted to get out, but was busy figuring out why all my crap is broken. Saturday, I was working on the riding lawn mower to see why the battery kept dying. Thought I needed a new alternator or voltage regulator. Turns out I didn't tighten the connections enough! 

Sunday, a buddy helped me get a rototiller running. We cleaned out the carberator and replaces a fuel filter. It ran, for a minute, then the engine seized up and oil was leaking out the air filter! Moved on the to the boat motor that hadn't started last time out. Sprayed some starter fluid in the carberator and it fired right up! Then, we started another boat motor that had been sitting for 5 years and it fired right up! We were on a roll until we got to the trailer lights. On one boat, we had to redo the whole wiring and lights. On the other boat, the 4 prong connector to the car was corroded and then 2 of the wires pulled off, so that needs replaced. Figured out I have a corroded connection coming from the car too. Going to just replace that whole connector. Also, my buddy's connector from his truck had an intermittent connection so sometimes the lights on the trailer worked and sometimes they didn't! Makes it really confusing when you're trying to check trailer lights! Really hate dealing with electrical and motors, but at least I had some help yesterday. And all I had to pay was for some pizza for him and his girlfriend! 

Worked till sundown on these issues. Hopefully I'll be back on the lake by the middle of this week and after those crappies!


----------



## c. j. stone

bdawg said:


> Moved on the to the boat motor that hadn't started last time out. Sprayed some starter fluid in the carberator and it fired right up! Then, we started another boat motor that had been sitting for 5 years and it fired right up! We were on a roll until we got to the trailer lights. On one boat, we had to redo the whole wiring and lights. On the other boat, the 4 prong connector to the car was corroded and then 2 of the wires pulled off, so that needs replaced. Figured out I have a corroded connection coming from the car too. Going to just replace that whole connector. Also, my buddy's connector from his truck had an intermittent connection so sometimes the lights on the trailer worked and sometimes they didn't! Makes it really confusing when you're trying to check trailer lights!
> 
> Worked till sundown on these issues. Hopefully I'll be back on the lake by the middle of this week and after those crappies!


I might be able to help with the OB. I was going to take my boat out in the afternoon so I decided to check my gas. Been doing this every spring and "Always" get some water off the bottom of the tank! I use abt 6 ft of small plastic hose with a piece of aluminum rod wire tied to the end I stick in the tank so I can stick it into the bottom corner of a tilted tank. Leave the tank in the boat, put the hose in the tank and syphon some fuel into a clear bottle held outside and below the boat level. From a six gallon boat tank abt half full, I got TWO quarts of (yellow) water before I got blue, mixed fuel on top of it! The clear container tells you when you get all the water out because the fuel will be on top of the water! The water sits in the bottom of the tank WHERE the motor hose syphons first. If you tried starting your o/b on bad gas, you'll have to drain the carb bowl since it'll be full of "water"! Also drain the fuel hose since the bulb and hose also has water! Boat motors Won't start/run on "yellow" water!! 90% of outboard motor problems are bad fuel!(90% of trailer lights problems are bad Grounds!) YES, I do use Gas Treatments-they don't seem to work for me!!


----------



## bdawg

c. j. stone said:


> I might be able to help with the OB. I was going to take my boat out in the afternoon so I decided to check my gas. Been doing this every spring and "Always" get some water off the bottom of the tank! I use abt 6 ft of small plastic hose with a piece of aluminum rod wire tied to the end I stick in the tank so I can stick it into the bottom corner of a tilted tank. Leave the tank in the boat, put the hose in the tank and syphon some fuel into a clear bottle held outside and below the boat level. From a six gallon boat tank abt half full, I got TWO quarts of (yellow) water before I got blue, mixed fuel on top of it! The clear container tells you when you get all the water out because the fuel will be on top of the water! The water sits in the bottom of the tank WHERE the motor hose syphons first. If you tried starting your o/b on bad gas, you'll have to drain the carb bowl since it'll be full of "water"! Also drain the fuel hose since the bulb and hose also has water! Boat motors Won't start/run on "yellow" water!! 90% of outboard motor problems are bad fuel!(90% of trailer lights problems are bad Grounds!) YES, I do use Gas Treatments-they don't seem to work for me!!


Thanks for the tip. That may have been the issue. I do put Sta-bil in my gas whenever I get new gas. I can't remember if I put new fuel in the tank this spring or not. Also noticed some sand in the engine compartment from a bad day duck hunting on the beaches of lake erie. Was thinking some might have gotten into the carberator. 

I did have to redo a ground wire on one of the trailers. Sanded off the rust around the screw and washer before re-attaching the wire.


----------



## driftfish101

Hit nimi yesterday. I think there was one of the tournaments we so love. The upper lot at c1 was damnnear full of trailers. That being said we bass fished then crappie fished in the afternoon. These are the top 3 bass I caught. The one is a 4 lbs 13 ounces. The bass guys kept asking if we had any luck because they weren't. Haha. We did manage about 10 keeper crappie in an hour but nothing to brag about. We caught probably 25 bass total. My 5 stringer would around 15 to 16 pounds. Might have cashed a check! Lmao. For those who don't know me that is sarcasm. Haha


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Hit nimi yesterday. I think there was one of the tournaments we so love. The upper lot at c1 was damnnear full of trailers. That being said we bass fished then crappie fished in the afternoon. These are the top 3 bass I caught. The one is a 4 lbs 13 ounces. The bass guys kept asking if we had any luck because they weren't. Haha. We did manage about 10 keeper crappie in an hour but nothing to brag about. We caught probably 25 bass total. My 5 stringer would around 15 to 16 pounds. Might have cashed a check! Lmao. For those who don't know me that is sarcasm. Haha
> View attachment 235523
> View attachment 235523
> View attachment 235525
> View attachment 235523
> View attachment 235524
> View attachment 235525


That's a fine mess of green carp! Little garlic and butter they would be delicious maybe even better than the crappie! Thanks for the fish porn! Man I gotta get some time to get back In the game!


----------



## driftfish101

Got a reprieve at work. Overtime was delayed until may 1sr. Still in thegame this weekend. Will hit nortuand nimi and put it on em one more weekend. Kentucky lake trip is only a month away. Green carp and specks beware!


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Got a reprieve at work. Overtime was delayed until may 1sr. Still in thegame this weekend. Will hit nortuand nimi and put it on em one more weekend. Kentucky lake trip is only a month away. Green carp and specks beware!


I'd love a 4 or 5 lb green carp baked with with some lemons garlic and butter! I hope you catch a boat load!


----------



## bobberbucket

..


----------



## driftfish101

bobberbucket said:


> I'd love a 4 or 5 lb green carp baked with with some lemons garlic and butter! I hope you catch a boat load!


What, you don't want to ruin a box of number 6 gold hooks and catch some yourself this weekend? Lol


----------



## fishingfool101

driftfish101 said:


> Got a reprieve at work. Overtime was delayed until may 1sr. Still in thegame this weekend. Will hit nortuand nimi and put it on em one more weekend. Kentucky lake trip is only a month away. Green carp and specks beware!


Hey u need a can of Pepsi to go with that cig picture.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 235211
> 
> 
> So I've been thinking of trying out some of these ballzy plastics by widow maker lures. Any one ever use them? The look like the would do some damage! Only thing I don't like is they don't have them smaller than 2".


I use them they work well... if to big just cut them down to size.
Lol gotta lotta reading to do here,got a tad behind!


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> I use them they work well... if to big just cut them down to size.
> Lol gotta lotta reading to do here,got a tad behind!


I was wondering where you had been.to I was starting to think you didn't like us anymore.


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> Hey u need a can of Pepsi to go with that cig picture.


Steve your still trolling I see.  You really are a sad individual. And from what I've seen you could use a few hours a day away from the computer and on the treadmill!


----------



## driftfish101

fishingfool101 said:


> Hey u need a can of Pepsi to go with that cig picture.


Nope, I am a coffee drinker. Coffee snob actually. Lol. I like a good stogie out on the water too.


----------



## ThePhisherman

I still have bassmaster classic for snes. I prefer that over any computer fishing game!


----------



## bobberbucket

Something caught my eye today. The Lundy Fuzz-E-Grub soft plastic/maribou jig cross breed. I think I might have to give them a try! Anyone ever use them?


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 235710
> 
> 
> Something caught my eye today. The Lundy Fuzz-E-Grub soft plastic/maribou jig cross breed. I think I might have to give them a try! Anyone ever use them?


Oh yeah, great bait but have never found them in traditionally "smaller" panfish sizes(they might be available now?) That maribou adds magic to them. Have used them in 1/8th and larger for walleye,steelhead. Used to be a hot item years ago on the Maumee and Sandusky river spring walleye runs. I've tried to duplicate them smaller at the workbench using gel Super glue. Only about 75% success. Tricky assembly! Big crappie spot might be a good place to try them!


----------



## driftfish101

Weather looks bad for Saturday and Sunday. Guess Friday at long lake and north will be the ticket. Definitely time to hog hunt Long for the 1st time this year. Maybe a little fish porn for you Dave. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Weather looks bad for Saturday and Sunday. Guess Friday at long lake and north will be the ticket. Definitely time to hog hunt Long for the 1st time this year. Maybe a little fish porn for you Dave. Lol


I can't wait to see the fish porn! If I were you I'd target crappie along with the bass if your going to long. The dogwoods are blooming the slabs in long lake will be feeding! Specifically take a look at the western shore line! I'm headed back to coshocton co. this weekend gotta paint my barn and do some more work on my camp hope you fill the boat!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> I can't wait to see the fish porn! If I were you I'd target crappie along with the bass if your going to long. The dogwoods are blooming the slabs in long lake will be feeding! Specifically take a look at the western shore line! I'm headed back to coshocton co. this weekend gotta paint my barn and do some more work on my camp hope you fill the boat!


Did you find any morels last trip? Not sure if you posted.


----------



## bdawg

Fished Turkeyfoot last night. The secret hole was dry, only 2 crappie. Found fish here and there on the north shorelines in areas that were protected from the northwest wind. Most were caught in lillypads. Some were from downed trees. Kept 13, cleaned 10. 3 got out of the basket somehow while trolling through the lillypads! Caught about 10 crappie that were just a little too small. They were hitting hard when they did bite! Caught a few redear too on worms. One big 9-3/4" hawg. Seemed like the fish were scattered, still looking for spawning areas. Actually caught 3 crappie using half a night crawler! Never caught that many crappie in a day on worms. The rest were caught on minnows.


----------



## driftfish101

bobberbucket said:


> I can't wait to see the fish porn! If I were you I'd target crappie along with the bass if your going to long. The dogwoods are blooming the slabs in long lake will be feeding! Specifically take a look at the western shore line! I'm headed back to coshocton co. this weekend gotta paint my barn and do some more work on my camp hope you fill the boat!


Long is pretty small. We will bass fish early then spend a couple hours on crappie. I have a hell of a memory and will have crappie water to go back to later in the day. I do keep a crappie jig pole rigged up and ready to throw, along with my 5 bass poles. Lol. Man I spend a ridiculous amount of money on fishing g gear. Haha. I think it will be a hell of a day with the storms moving in. I have caught many many 5 pound plus largies at Long. Haven't targeted slabs, but I am sure they run big like everything else in that lake! Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Did you find any morels last trip? Not sure if you posted.


Found 85 last weekend in about 3 hours!


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Long is pretty small. We will bass fish early then spend a couple hours on crappie. I have a hell of a memory and will have crappie water to go back to later in the day. I do keep a crappie jig pole rigged up and ready to throw, along with my 5 bass poles. Lol. Man I spend a ridiculous amount of money on fishing g gear. Haha. I think it will be a hell of a day with the storms moving in. I have caught many many 5 pound plus largies at Long. Haven't targeted slabs, but I am sure they run big like everything else in that lake! Lol


There are huge slabs in long!


----------



## driftfish101

Got my phone all ready to shoot a porno of slabs and green fish!


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Got my phone all ready to shoot a porno of slabs and green fish!


I'm already playing the background music in my head!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I'm already playing the background music in my head!


Well BB,Looks like from the recent reports no one is putting a hurt on your "NIMI" fish or at least not talking about it.Hope work is going well for you.Are you catching a few around your camp??Your reports on the morrels sound better than most I heard of.Sounds like your really enjoying your weekends.Better than watching ch.5 on the couch.LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Well BB,Looks like from the recent reports no one is putting a hurt on your "NIMI" fish or at least not talking about it.Hope work is going well for you.Are you catching a few around your camp??Your reports on the morrels sound better than most I heard of.Sounds like your really enjoying your weekends.Better than watching ch.5 on the couch.LOL LOL


I plan on pitching some jigs this weekend after I get my barn panted. If the rain cuts me a break hopefully I'll find some more morels this weekend it's gonna start winding down in central Ohio soon. I make the most out of my weekends that's for sure! Hope you have been doing well at skeeter!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Well, yours truly got sick with a cold 
(in the middle of spring) and i have been coughing and sniffling for the last few days. But yesterday and today i felt much better. Yesterday was nothing special, just a bluegill on a beetle spin.

Today, i fished long and set up a rod for catfish while i fished my beetle spin. Cast, reel, pause, reel, pause, reel-whats this weight? Oh. Its a fish?
Dragged it out the water to find its a probably 12 inch and 1lb largemouth bass thats as green as my car in the back.

A surprise! I was hoping it was a crappie. Looked like it had a bit of a fat belly which usually means eggs. So she (assuming its gender) got released. Rest of the day was fruitless. The catfish rig got nibbled off or something. Had a whole worm balled up on it and i saw something tugging the line. It was clean when i got it back. Perch? Turtles?


----------



## buckzye11

Been seeing a lot of soft shell turtles at Long lately... very well could have been the bait thief!
Fished there with my son this morning, he caught 4 gills and a golden shiner, which was spawning and dribbled a bunch of fresh eggs all over him lol
















Earlier this morning I fished East and got on a bunch of Crappie on the weed lines... only 1 out of 20 some was over 9". They hit a silver fleck garland on a 1/16 oz head.
Shrooms have been popping good too, a few yellows but mostly greys. Made 2 batches fried in garlic butter and tried some in a white sauce pasta... both good, but tough to beat in garlic butter!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Bleh. This morning sucks! Its so wet out. Too bad, i was going to change my oil and inspect my brakes today. Also was going to go rent a u haul pickup truck to drag out this broken hot water tank of ours and get a new one under warranty. But now its soaking wet out. Ah well. Anyone gonna try to fish in this?

Also. Anything special about lake milton and the Mahoning river which is right by it? Im staying in the area with a friend for a bit and its a within a few miles of where im going.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Looked so forward to fishing this weekend and mother nature has other plans today.
Putting a new impeller in the boat motor and may get out tomorrow.


----------



## durpdurp41

I fished at NIMI yesterday morning and couldn't get much of anything going. Got a few small gills and that's it. Didn't see anyone else catching anything either. I'm not sure if the weather conditions changing lately had anything to do with it but fishing was tough.


----------



## c. j. stone

durpdurp41 said:


> I fished at NIMI yesterday morning and couldn't get much of anything going. Got a few small gills and that's it. Didn't see anyone else catching anything either. I'm not sure if the weather conditions changing lately had anything to do with it but fishing was tough.


Me 2!! Caught a few sub legal crappie but think they(keeps) were out deeper=Cold front, cold front, etc.


----------



## driftfish101

Only managed 8 bass at long. All in the 2 or 3 range. Hammered some slabs late.most were 12 to 13 inchers. All pretty deep, suspended in 15 fow. My fish porn camera is at the bottom of the lake on the western shore. Lmao. Got a new phone last night and already cracked the screen! I put it in my pocket with car keys. I can be so brilliant sometimes. Lmao. You know where I caught em Dave. Cold front really pushed em down but man they were stacked up.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Went to Portage lakes today. Caught 3 bass trolling a flicker shad on my way to my spot.
No crappie bites till afternoon when the wind changed direction. They bit for about 20 minutes and quit.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I did get to make a few cast this weekend in between the rains. Unfortunately the river was up and muddy so I got the skunk. I did manage to find 33 morels its about over in central Ohio for them. On Saturday the place was invaded by 860 ish Boy Scouts which is something that happens every 4 years. A guy told me that they have been doing every 4 years since 1961. they had those poor kids hiking and biking in the the pouring rain and lightning most of the day! They all looked like hell when that arrived lol I felt bad for them. It was neat to watch a giant city form out in the field and then disappear in the morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

driftfish101 said:


> Only managed 8 bass at long. All in the 2 or 3 range. Hammered some slabs late.most were 12 to 13 inchers. All pretty deep, suspended in 15 fow. My fish porn camera is at the bottom of the lake on the western shore. Lmao. Got a new phone last night and already cracked the screen! I put it in my pocket with car keys. I can be so brilliant sometimes. Lmao. You know where I caught em Dave. Cold front really pushed em down but man they were stacked up.


I'll bet those crappie were thick suckers too the fattys love that west side!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Well I did get to make a few cast this weekend in between the rains. Unfortunately the river was up and muddy so I got the skunk. I did manage to find 33 morels its about over in central Ohio for them. On Saturday the place was invaded by 860 ish Boy Scouts which is something that happens every 4 years. A guy told me that they have been doing every 4 years since 1961. they had those poor kids hiking and biking in the the pouring rain and lightning most of the day! They all looked like hell when that arrived lol I felt bad for them. It was neat to watch a giant city form out in the field and then disappear in the morning.
> View attachment 236056
> View attachment 236057
> View attachment 236058
> View attachment 236059
> View attachment 236060
> View attachment 236061
> View attachment 236062


Hey BB sounds like you ran into what the scouts call Camporee or Jamboree not sure which one,just trying to remember the "Good 'OLE Days" from 52yrs. ago.(LOL)It doesn't take to long for those valley streams to muddy up.But sounds like you've been putting the "Hurt" on the toadstools.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB sounds like you ran into what the scouts call Camporee or Jamboree not sure which one,just trying to remember the "Good 'OLE Days" from 52yrs. ago.(LOL)It doesn't take to long for those valley streams to muddy up.But sounds like you've been putting the "Hurt" on the toadstools.


Yep it was a camporee! I think there were 8 different troops one of the guys said this is the biggest longest running camporee in the nation. The mushroom hunting in central Ohio is about over id say after this week it will slow down up here in the north. I haven't found as many this year as I have in the past but I haven't spent as much time looking.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Well, today i visited lake milton for the first time. Parked on the causeway and fished but the wind made the water about as choppy as lake erie on a good day. So fishing there was a no go. I made the decision based on past experiences with them to go fish below the dam. Went there and went down the potential death trap of a trail with crocs on (absolutely NO tread, i dont know how i got down without falling) and fished a beetle spin. No bites, so i switched to a weighted bobber and a 1/32 oz jighead tipped with a chartreuse gulp minnow. I cast, let it drift some, and watched the bobber sink, but i slept on the hookset some. Regardless, i still got it and it turned out to be a small walleye! 

This is the first walleye i have ever caught. As i am not home and i didnt know off hand what size is legal, i didnt keep it and it went back in (i also guessed it was too small anyway). I had a willing victim accompanying me so they took the pic. Unfourtunately my willing victim became a non willing victim and i ended up having to leave not too long after getting there. But it was nice getting something ive never caught before. 
Also, this IS a walleye right? I should have gotten a better pic of it but i wasnt lipping that thing knowing the teeth it has so i just got a pic posing and set it off.


----------



## c. j. stone

That's not a bad choice to fish earlier in the Spring but you will see some stuff that will turn your stomach down there(based on some of your other posts)! That being said, you picked a good time to go! I'd suggest you get out to Wft SP. This time of year, inside the park proper has some decent(can be great!) shore fishing for gills, crappie(no limits), AND decent perch-and it's a lot closer! Check it out, move around a lot if you don't find fish.(And crocks are fine to move around in!)


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

c. j. stone said:


> That's not a bad choice to fish earlier in the Spring but you will see some stuff that will turn your stomach down there(based on some of your other posts)! That being said, you picked a good time to go! I'd suggest you get out to Wft SP. This time of year, inside the park proper has some decent(can be great!) shore fishing for gills, crappie(no limits), AND decent perch-and it's a lot closer! Check it out, move around a lot if you don't find fish.(And crocks are fine to move around in!)


I can put up with alot of stuff before it bothers me. It must be pretty unpleasant whatever it is. Is it the people that go there? 

Wingfoot, i should probably get out to. I tried to fish it once but wind and i was directly in the wind. I like fishing spillways and today, i figured if the main lake was unfishable from shore at some spots, the spillway wouldnt be so bad. Ill still be around tomorrow so i may hit it again before i head back to akron. I think i saw a guy land a white bass but i wasnt sure. A guy leaving said he landed a 48" musky. I really hope i dont hook one on my light tackle because knowing my luck, id loose it, and then spend the rest of the night unable to sleep.


----------



## driftfish101

bobberbucket said:


> I'll bet those crappie were thick suckers too the fattys love that west side!


They did have some shoulders for sure. Was really surprised how deep they were. Water temp was around 63 degrees. It was a cold front though. Man they were stacked on that shore though. Was all over the lake and I think the entire population wwas on that shore. Lol


----------



## bdawg

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I can put up with alot of stuff before it bothers me. It must be pretty unpleasant whatever it is. Is it the people that go there?
> 
> Wingfoot, i should probably get out to. I tried to fish it once but wind and i was directly in the wind. I like fishing spillways and today, i figured if the main lake was unfishable from shore at some spots, the spillway wouldnt be so bad. Ill still be around tomorrow so i may hit it again before i head back to akron. I think i saw a guy land a white bass but i wasnt sure. A guy leaving said he landed a 48" musky. I really hope i dont hook one on my light tackle because knowing my luck, id loose it, and then spend the rest of the night unable to sleep.



Johnny, you're about a month late for catching walleye there. I've caught perch there as well. I'm sure that spot is decent throughout the summer for bass and catfish, but I've never tried it in summer. Always a muskie lurking there as well. Walleye have to be 12" to keep there and 15" in the lake above the dam. CJ was referring to the people that like to try and snag walleye off the wall when they are really stacked up in there for spawning.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Oh yeah, the run. Im not unhappy that i passed the run. Fishing gets pretty crazy during the run and having to be around that many people irritates me. Fremont during the white bass run was a pretty huge circus, but atleast i could wade out in the river and leave all the shore fishing people behind, since there were few people fishing in the river. Looks like i wont have to worry about seeing anyone trying to snag right now though. Maybe mine was 12 inches but i didnt think so right off the bat, and it would have just made a good 2 fillets. Oh well though. Ill report back if i go back down and land anything else. We got hit with a bit of colder weather i see.


----------



## c. j. stone

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I can put up with alot of stuff before it bothers me. It must be pretty unpleasant whatever it is. Is it the people?


Yes,(some) of the people-and their "fishing methods"! Went once, now I don't go there ever! Would end badly for someone....


----------



## Bprice1031

Anyone planning on hitting the lakes any time soon?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Anyone planning on hitting the lakes any time soon?


It's cold and nasty I bet the temps and cold rain run them up into 4-8 fow I could be wrong. But if I were fishing for crappie today id be looking up shallow first.


----------



## Bprice1031

If I only had some time. Between work and working at home I haven't had a chance to get out in the past week and half. I'm going through some serious withdrawals.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got a little bonus on one of my job sites in Hudson today!


----------



## graybeard

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 236204
> View attachment 236205
> 
> 
> Got a little bonus on one of my job sites in Hudson today!


That's very cool


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi at the bridge tonight from around 6:30-9. Caught a few crappie on the small side and a few other fish all on a minnow 4ft under a bobber.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it's gonna be a wet one! I was hoping to get rained out from work so I could go fishing but I was told we're gonna try and push through the rain. which is fine I guess I'll take the overtime they will start paying me after 8:30 am . I'll fish all day in the rain but I sure hate working in it! Anyone going to attempt it today?


----------



## redthirty

I was thinking of a road trip this weekend. Nimi or moggy. Looks like it will be muddy and/or flooded.


----------



## bobberbucket

redthirty said:


> I was thinking of a road trip this weekend. Nimi or moggy. Looks like it will be muddy and/or flooded.


It won't be flooded but the water at nimi will be stained especially in the bays on the eastern shore. Which in the past has been a good thing! With the water always being gin clear the crappie seem to love when the water muddies up a bit.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 236204
> View attachment 236205
> 
> 
> Got a little bonus on one of my job sites in Hudson today!


*DAMN!! 
*
That's all I got to say about that!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 236204
> View attachment 236205
> 
> 
> Got a little bonus on one of my job sites in Hudson today!


I'll bet you carry a lucky horseshoe in your back pocket!!(Probly good at "horseshoes" too!)


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Just got back from long lake.
Its always the rather unpleasant days that produce fish for me. I had a great multi species day today. Bluegill, hybrids, bullhead catfish, crappie, largemouth bass, and best of all, bowfin!
I used worms and berkley gulp minnows and was hooking something every cast. 

The fish had size to them. Any dinks got used as bait. The bowfin were on FIRE and typically, the bottom rig wasnt in the water for more than a few minutes before the rod showed signs of something tugging. Problem was, i couldn't get them hooked. I only landed one bowfin, but he was atleast like 17 inches. 

I lost atleast 7 bowfin, all biting on cut bait. They slowed down later and i stopped getting frequent bites.



I brought home 3 crappies 9 inches or more, 2 small bullheads, and the rest bluegills and hybrids. Ill be running out to the grocery store later for some cooking oil and maybe fish fry. Probably some potatoes to eat the fish with as well.


----------



## bobberbucket

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Just got back from long lake.
> Its always the rather unpleasant days that produce fish for me. I had a great multi species day today. Bluegill, hybrids, bullhead catfish, crappie, largemouth bass, and best of all, bowfin!
> I used worms and berkley gulp minnows and was hooking something every cast.
> 
> The fish had size to them. Any dinks got used as bait. The bowfin were on FIRE and typically, the bottom rig wasnt in the water for more than a few minutes before the rod showed signs of something tugging. Problem was, i couldn't get them hooked. I only landed one bowfin, but he was atleast like 17 inches.
> 
> I lost atleast 7 bowfin, all biting on cut bait. They slowed down later and i stopped getting frequent bites.
> 
> 
> 
> I brought home 3 crappies 9 inches or more, 2 small bullheads, and the rest bluegills and hybrids. Ill be running out to the grocery store later for some cooking oil and maybe fish fry. Probably some potatoes to eat the fish with as well.


That's a heck of a good morning! That crappie in the picture looks to be around 10.5-11" nice batch of fish you got! I wish I were fishing instead of getting poured on at work!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

bobberbucket said:


> That's a heck of a good morning! That crappie in the picture looks to be around 10.5-11" nice batch of fish you got! I wish I were fishing instead of getting poured on at work!


Thanks. I think the crappie was about that size. Definitely something like 9-10 inches.
I think i might go back out again. Im feeling that urge to fish and today i have nothing to do. I feel bad for my friends on xbox, but right now, fishing sounds better than spamming the same mission on GTA all day.

I think i may have determined my issue with the bowfin. A quote from a website dedicated to Roughfish says "Bowfin often will try to drag the bait back into their weedy lairs before swallowing it, so it is necessary to let them run quite awhile after the strike." 
Which probably means that the fish i was getting were probably dragging the bait towards wherever they reside before they swallow the bait and hook. I dont eat them due to the flesh being basically cotton. But if i get one small enough, i might try my hand at preparing it. Better for it to get eaten than rot on the shoreline because some moron thinks its a snakehead and kills it (or thinks they eat more baby fish and eggs than every other fish)


----------



## graybeard

Ok stupid question is a bow fin also what some people call a dog fish?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Apparently they are the same fish. Dogfish being one of the many names for a bowfin.
They are a really cool serpentine looking fish that apparently have been around since the dinosaurs and are native to our waters. I wouldn't say 100% that mine was a spawner but they turn a beautiful turquoise color when spawning.
http://www.roughfish.com/bowfin


----------



## bobberbucket

graybeard said:


> Ok stupid question is a bow fin also what some people call a dog fish?


No question is ever stupid around here!


----------



## graybeard

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Apparently they are the same fish. Dogfish being one of the many names for a bowfin.
> They are a really cool serpentine looking fish that apparently have been around since the dinosaurs and are native to our waters. I wouldn't say 100% that mine was a spawner but they turn a beautiful turquoise color when spawning.
> http://www.roughfish.com/bowfin


Thank you Jonny I appreciate the information.


----------



## graybeard

I obviously have not asked you enough questions bobber lol. But thank you


----------



## wrs

BB do you have a campsite at walhonding?


----------



## bobberbucket

wrs said:


> BB do you have a campsite at walhonding?


Yep been there since 89!


----------



## wrs

Im at 139 behind the store maybe I could pick your brain on fishing that river sometime.


----------



## bobberbucket

I'm on 106 where the one burnt down a couple years ago.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 236286


Hey BB,is that a buggy with a VW trans axle in it.Used one in W.Va. years ago to climb the mountain so we could hunt turkey on the walk down.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB,is that a buggy with a VW trans axle in it.Used one in W.Va. years ago to climb the mountain so we could hunt turkey on the walk down.


Yes sir. Air cooled 1600 VW engine 3 rib bus transmission. It's a lot of fun! I have plans to turn it into a 4 seater next year.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Yes sir. Air cooled 1600 VW engine 3 rib bus transmission. It's a lot of fun! I have plans to turn it into a 4 seater next year.


It's a "BEAST"!!We had one hairy of a ride down once.The brake line broke and my friend had to keep shutting the engine off in low gear to slow us down!! VERY MEMORABLE! LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> It's a "BEAST"!!We had one hairy of a ride down once.The brake line broke and my friend had to keep shutting the engine off in low gear to slow us down!! VERY MEMORABLE! LOL LOL


I bet that was memorable!! Down hill can be sketchy especially if it's muddy! I've got cutter breaks but when it's muddy it's still a white knuckle ride off the hills!


----------



## graybeard

when I was Younger a long time ago... Myself and 4 buddies chipped in 9 bucks apiece and bought this VW bug for 45 dollars. spent a few nights in the garage getting it running and turned the rear rims around. painted it camouflage outside and took the windows out and replaced them with chicken wire. there was a 8 acre lot with sand dunes behind my house and we spent hours racing this thing around. we used to drive it right through clumps of multi flora rose bushes doing about 30 mph. sigh that was a great time. one wet morning I spun out on a turn and smoked the engine. towed it to the junk yard and got 50 bucks for it lol.


----------



## wrs

My son bought your dads site.


----------



## bobberbucket

wrs said:


> My son bought your dads site.


Your Jeff and Eric's dad? I think we have met once before.


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> Your Jeff and Eric's dad? I think we have met once before.


It is indeed a small world! I knew your wife's aunt 30-35 yrs ago! And your FIL!


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> It is indeed a small world! I knew your wife's aunt 30-35 yrs ago! And your FIL!


It's definitely a small world!️


----------



## bobberbucket

Well fellas the radar looks better than it has the past couple days. It's a little on the chilly side out there this morning. I'd be headed out to fool around with some crappie but my son has a baseball game @ 11:30 afterwards we're heading to the camper. I have no doubts that the rivers will be swollen and un fishable so I'll have to find something else to Occupy my time this weekend. I can usually find something interesting to do couple weeks ago I found the perfect wild grapevine for a rope swing and I know the boys as well as a few adults enjoyed it thoroughly!





















I know I had a blast swinging on it like Tarzan! Might have to do some more of that this weekend. Anyone planning on chasing crappie today through the sprinkles and chilly breeze? If so I'd be leaning on simple presentations for me it would be a gold #6 thin wire hook bb split shot 6" above the hook with the smallest minnows I could get under a thill fishNFoam stick bobber. Best of luck to anyone headed out today. Hopefully someone comes back with some fresh fish porn!


----------



## ltroyer

My pappy in law wants to chase gills at portage so hopefully the rain holds off so we can get out ? You think the gills n crappie are little deeper since we had cool weather past couple days?


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> My pappy in law wants to chase gills at portage so hopefully the rain holds off so we can get out ? You think the gills n crappie are little deeper since we had cool weather past couple days?


I'm sure some will disagree but If I were going today I'd be targeting fairly shallow water 3-10fow. 6-8 ft I would guess would be the top producer. Especially for big fat redears!


----------



## ltroyer

Ok thanks I was thinking 8 to 10 fow.last week at skeeter we couldn't got anything to bite unless we were in 10 to 14 fow


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Ok thanks I was thinking 8 to 10 fow.last week at skeeter we couldn't got anything to bite unless we were in 10 to 14 fow


Skeeter is a whole different mystery to me. Mostly because I've only fished there 4 times ever and never for panfish. I know lots of guys do great out there. But being that I'm located in the PLX when it comes to panfishing i can't talk myself into driving an hour to learn something i already know I can do right here locally. Will you be in a boat or shore?


----------



## ltroyer

I love panfishing skeeter.but I agree portage is closer.we will be on his boat if he changes his mind I'll be shore bound


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

I went out to the gorge today. Its raining and cold with some wind. Tough bite. But i figured out how to get to the perch. Id let the reel out just under the dock and wait until the hook and sinkers were touching the bottom, then put down the rod and wait. I had to wait 10-15 minutes but eventually, the rod would start getting some tugs. Pull it up and id have a white perch on it. I caught 3 average sized ones and kept 2 because they got the hook and would have just bled to death.

Id have stayed longer but i got sick of being wet and cold this time and all i really wanted was to catch a white perch again since its been something like 10 years since ive seen one.


----------



## bobberbucket

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I went out to the gorge today. Its raining and cold with some wind. Tough bite. But i figured out how to get to the perch. Id let the reel out just under the dock and wait until the hook and sinkers were touching the bottom, then put down the rod and wait. I had to wait 10-15 minutes but eventually, the rod would start getting some tugs. Pull it up and id have a white perch on it. I caught 3 average sized ones and kept 2 because they got the hook and would have just bled to death.
> 
> Id have stayed longer but i got sick of being wet and cold this time and all i really wanted was to catch a white perch again since its been something like 10 years since ive seen one.


You can catch bunches of them at north reservoir sometimes 1/32 jig and crawler or a #4 hook and crawler on the bottom I usually caught them on the north shore wast of the district 3 lot. One day I bet I killed 100 of them. They are an invasive species and are not to be returned to the water.


----------



## ltroyer

Fished nimi this afternoon.cold n windy only thing that wanted to bite was gills hopefully weather gets nice again


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Went out again. More white perch, brought back 5. Also caught a small bullhead and a really big bullhead. Looked up the state record and apparently its 18 inches, mine was 14.5. 

Hefty fish considering its a bullhead.


----------



## Timjim

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Went out again. More white perch, brought back 5. Also caught a small bullhead and a really big bullhead. Looked up the state record and apparently its 18 inches, mine was 14.5.
> 
> Hefty fish considering its a bullhead.


bullheads are on the fish ohio list this year- 14". congratulations


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Timjim said:


> bullheads are on the fish ohio list this year- 14". congratulations


Thanks for telling me that. I was going to look for myself but i hadnt since i thought it wasnt eligible. I applied for a pin. I know ill have to wait forever for it but i dont care. I have one for '14 and another for '15. I keep them on my tackle bag, but i think im gonna take them off and keep them in my house.


----------



## bobberbucket

I didn't get to do any fishing as the river was high and muddy as expected. But I did get to enjoy the scenery hang out with some family & friends and paint my picnic table. Also got to try out a different bourbon this week and I must say for being on the super cheap side at $16.00 a fifth it wasn't bad!


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi at the bridge this evening. The wind was not much fun but the fish were biting good. Ran thru 2 dozen or so minnows and 25 waxies in under 2 hours. Caught about 20 crappie and close to 40 gills. Not anything to brag about size wise but also caught a 15 inch bass on a waxie on my ultra light. Thought of getting more minnows at Eddie's but the wind convinced me to leave, of course it died off by the time I got home.


----------



## ltroyer

Was out Saturday at nimi it was miserable.only few gills


----------



## Bprice1031

Made it out Saturday evening and most of the day Sunday. Saturday managed to catch and keep 4 nice crappie and one large gill. Sunday managed 7 nice crappie a small green carp and a very small gill. Finally got some fresh fish to hit some hot oil!


----------



## bdawg

I haven't been out in 2 weeks now. Too busy and too bad of weather when I wasn't busy. Looks like I'll have to wait til next weekend to get out. Yesterday, had to pay bills, go to the grocery store, and then the wife wanted to stop at HH Greg's going out of business sale. $1000 later, we walked out with a receipt for a new washer and dryer. Would've cost $1500 normally. Then, I had to spend the evening cleaning up the basement to have room to get the new appliances in, and had to unhook the old ones to get them out. Tomorrow, I gotta pick up the new ones and install them. Might be able to sneak out Tuesday if I'm lucky. Got to go out of town for work Wed-Fri. 

I'm going to miss the last of the crappie spawn for sure. Next weekend, I'll be searching for big 'EARS!


----------



## bdawg

Nice bullhead Johnny! I don't think I've seen one that big and fat before!


----------



## c. j. stone

bdawg said:


> Got to go out of town for work Wed-Fri. I'm going to miss the last of the crappie spawn for sure. Next weekend, I'll be searching for big 'EARS!


We might have already "missed it"! As far as I can tell, they came in a couple times but went deeper with cold fronts arriving to wait for warmer stabile weather. The only guys who got them shallow are the ones who go often(like chaunce at Skeeter or Rockytop at Moggie), and got lucky enough to find some. This latest cold wind/monsoon/freezing temps at night trend may have pushed them out to deep water where the majority of eggs will be dumped-or absorbed!(which will make for slim pickings in a couple years)! With some "more seasonable" weather in near future, we "may" have a decent gill spawn. This condition(poor crappie spawn), is not unusual. Past two years, I've gotten some nice 'gills' where/when the crappie should have been there! 
Thinking for crappie now, better be looking deep!(another "freeze warning" tonight)! 70 degree days in February, now this crap when it Matters Most?!


----------



## buckzye11

On vacation this week... did some mid-day fishing for the Crappie at Tfoot. Nothing I could find shallow, so went out to 14 fow where the wind was blocked a bit... got onto a huge school of 7 and 8 inchers... probably caught 40 Crappie in order to keep these 4. Sure was good to feel that thump again though!
They were just a foot or so off bottom, 1/16oz head and bluegrass or pearl Garlands.
Edit: should have mentioned 90% of the fish were spawned out... only a few with bulging sacs out of the females... every fish had a beat up tail.


----------



## bdawg

Well, that confirms my suspicions. Not going to bother to buy minnows next time out. Just get some worms and troll the banks for redear spawning beds! Definitely and early spawn this year!


----------



## c. j. stone

I think they've been so busy swimming in And Out(with the continuous Cold Fronts), their tails are "beat up" from "swimming so much)! As stated before, anyone having success is fishing the wrong side of the weedbeds(spelled d-e-e-p)! I think the Fat lady is singing! Now for some gills(maybe)??


----------



## buckzye11

Got out at 7 today, same spot... about to move in search of some bigger fish, caught 22 here and only one keeper... a Perch. 14 foot now, gonna go try a edge of a hump in 16 foot.
















Only 1 keeper Crappie...


----------



## Bprice1031

buckzye11 said:


> Got out at 7 today, same spot... about to move in search of some bigger fish, caught 22 here and only one keeper... a Perch. 14 foot now, gonna go try a edge of a hump in 16 foot.
> View attachment 236665
> 
> View attachment 236666


Thank you for the fish porn.


----------



## crappieboo420

At Springfield every female I have caught in the last week still have eggs. Never came in shallow yet .


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi this morning. Got a late start so only fished 9-1. Searched shallow (3ft) to deep (22ft) and no Crappie. Did get into a nice school of perch running 8-9 inch. Found them in 9 fow 6ft under a bobber with a minnow. Use to find Crappie in certain spots but they haven't been there so far this year. Of course they did remove that one hump I use to fish.


----------



## buckzye11

Crappieboo got me thinking...Most of the fish I've been catching last couple days were young, maybe even too young to develop full egg sacs. Only a few of the under 9" fish had fat eggs. One of the bigger females had definitely spawned out though. 
I don't think it's done yet, but some have spawned. Water is still at 60 after last week.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> At Springfield every female I have caught in the last week still have eggs. Never came in shallow yet .


They may spawn right where your catching them now. That's a nice looking fish!


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> Got out at 7 today, same spot... about to move in search of some bigger fish, caught 22 here and only one keeper... a Perch. 14 foot now, gonna go try a edge of a hump in 16 foot.
> View attachment 236665
> 
> View attachment 236666
> 
> Only 1 keeper Crappie...
> View attachment 236680


Thanks for the quality fish porn! looks like your enjoying your vacation!


----------



## bdawg

I have a confirmed sighting! I repeat. A Confirmed Sighting! The redears are on the spawning beds at the portage lakes! Saw many red glowing ears eyeing me suspiciously. Time to get sum! Warm up the frying pan!


----------



## ltroyer

Got out last for a little . cought one nice gill n some small crappie.talked to an older gentleman by the bridge who showed me how to work tubes am going to have to try em out he was catching crappie left n right. Just a great evening to be out


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Got out last for a little . cought one nice gill n some small crappie.talked to an older gentleman by the bridge who showed me how to work tubes am going to have to try em out he was catching crappie left n right. Just a great evening to be out


Warning plastics are addictive!


----------



## ltroyer

He had me convinced


----------



## bobberbucket

Boy it sure feels fishy today!!! Too bad I'm stuck working OT or I'd be out after some crappie today! Anyone headed out today?After I get this work done I'm headed back down to my camp for the weekend to get some work done and enjoy some bourbon family and friends. Had to take a different company truck this morning noticed this sticker on the glove box gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## Evinrude58

Angus would ensure he didn't use leaves of three.


----------



## buckzye11

Yep I got out one more time for the week... caught fish anywhere from 16 fow to 2 fow. Definitely a fishy kind of day out there! Caught around 100 today, found them first deep, but every single one was 7-8 inches. Finally gave up on that and went to 10 fow... some fish around, caught a lot of undersized Redear(future looking good for Tfoot)... made my way shallow and went ahead with the bent rod pattern when I saw a couple guys leaving a spot they had been catching fish shallow from... I jumped over there... feeling kind of lame about that but finally put some in the basket... thanks
Spawn not done... many fish still had their tuxes on, but the females that had eggs were dripping.
Got some of the garland itty bit baits, caught them all on them in various colors.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Went to Atwood yesterday. Got 28 Crappie . Some trolling a Flicker Shad . Most were caught in 4 foot of water by a fallen tree. Still with eggs. Mostly 10 inches.
Also got 1 14" saugeye trolling.


----------



## ltroyer

On portage this morning chasing gills n crappie


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Let me know if the are biting. Pretty worn out from yesterday but may be talked into going out if they are hitting!


----------



## ltroyer

Catching some dandy gills out here


----------



## ltroyer

Sorry not good picture


----------



## graybeard

ltroyer said:


> Sorry not good picture


Very nice.


----------



## ltroyer

Well I had a great day!gills r full of eggs.some 10 half inchers in the mix


----------



## graybeard

ltroyer said:


> Well I had a great day!gills r full of eggs.some 10 half inchers in the mix


It looks like you had a blast


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

ltroyer said:


> Well I had a great day!gills r full of eggs.some 10 half inchers in the mix


Those all seem to be redears. Big ones too.


----------



## ltroyer

Most were red ears we pulled a few nice blue gills the other guy kept those.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

What were the red ears biting on ? Nice catch!


----------



## ltroyer

MIRROCRAFT said:


> What were the red ears biting on ? Nice catch!


Rufus jr with waxys


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Fished at long again today. Was getting consistent nice size bluegill, absolutely no dinks were caught! A first i bet.
I found an interesting furry little eight legged guest on the rocks i was standing on.

After getting a photo, i shooed it away with my rod.
Caught probably my biggest bluegill too. 8.5 inches.

And this small carp on small piece of worm.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi today from 8-1. Caught a few perch but finally found some Crappie about 9:30 in 6-8 fow. Caught 19 on a charteuse curly tail 2-3 ft below a float. Wind died down about 10:30 and they turned off and never found any more active. Did catch a few gills and perch after that. Spent maybe 45 minutes learning how to use the new mini divers I bought the other day so overall a productive day.


----------



## baitguy

Evinrude ... what kind of mini-divers? do they look like a small dipsy, about the size of a half dollar? What size boat? how did they work for you?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Hit Nimi today from 8-1. Caught a few perch but finally found some Crappie about 9:30 in 6-8 fow. Caught 19 on a charteuse curly tail 2-3 ft below a float. Wind died down about 10:30 and they turned off and never found any more active. Did catch a few gills and perch after that. Spent maybe 45 minutes learning how to use the new mini divers I bought the other day so overall a productive day.


Good to here someone is getting out! How do you like the mini divers?


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea they look like a small dipsey and half dollar sounds right. I just have a 14ft tin cup as I call it. Seems to work ok but didn't get any hits. Not sure of the dive rate though paper says 1 ft per 2 ft of line, I did figure out speed is key to getting them to dive right.


----------



## buckzye11

My official smallest Crappie ever... should of heard the drag sing this thread was about to go to page 4 so...


----------



## ratherbe.....

Thats a monster! Great job getting him to shore. I was at nimi for about a hour 7 - 8 pm caught 6 crappie and 1 redear. I think you had a more memorable day


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> My official smallest Crappie ever... should of heard the drag sing this thread was about to go to page 4 so...
> View attachment 237766


Back in the day before the size limits I fished a few tournaments that had a smallest crappie category. That little guy might have been a winner back then!


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi Tuesday and Wednesday from 8-12:30. Caught 9 inch cookie cutter Crappie in 4-6fow with a chartreuse curly tail 2 ft under a float. 30 on Tuesday and 24 Wednesday.


----------



## Evinrude58

Waded fished Nimi today from 10-1. Caught some (9) nice 8.5-9 inch gills. Purple was the color 18 inches under a float in 4-5 fow. Had a lot of short strikes lost 7 tails off the curly tails I was using. There were a couple boats out didn't see them land anything. When I left checked with a guy at the bridge who said he had caught a few perch and gills.


----------



## buckzye11

Fished Turkeyfoot today from 7-10am... caught a bunch of small Crappie in 12 fow. Went to a few shallow areas that were on 2 weeks ago, but not today. 
Highlight of the day was hooking a very big Bass on my UL... I thought I'd played it pretty good, hooked it in 12 fow on a Garland, so I knew I had i chance with it... as I was bringing it up I saw the head on it before it bolted under the boat and behind the anchor rope... done.
Had to make it a early one today, hope to try and find them again soon.
Sure has been a tough year for me on Tfoot, catching a lot of fish, but can't seem to find a good school with some shoulders to them. Fun trying to learn a lake though!


----------



## ltroyer

buckzye11 said:


> Fished Turkeyfoot today from 7-10am... caught a bunch of small Crappie in 12 fow. Went to a few shallow areas that were on 2 weeks ago, but not today.
> Highlight of the day was hooking a very big Bass on my UL... I thought I'd played it pretty good, hooked it in 12 fow on a Garland, so I knew I had i chance with it... as I was bringing it up I saw the head on it before it bolted under the boat and behind the anchor rope... done.
> Had to make it a early one today, hope to try and find them again soon.
> Sure has been a tough year for me on Tfoot, catching a lot of fish, but can't seem to find a good school with some shoulders to them. Fun trying to learn a lake though!


Was on tfoot yesterday to.couple nice gills n one ten inch crappie


----------



## 25asnyder

Evinrude58 I'd love to chase those hills that are irritating you can i get a clue as to wear theM tasty boys were if not it's cool


----------



## bdawg

Found plenty of big redears at long lake yesterday. 30 of them! Didn't try fir crappie since it's memorial day weekend. That means the crappie are done spawning and the gills and redears are in! Ours were 9" on average with 4, 10 inchers! Phenomal size!


----------



## 25asnyder

Nice might have to try it out


----------



## bobberbucket

Roumor is my route is finally going to 4 days next week! I might finally get a chance to get back out after some of them speckled feesh!  hopefully there's still a few left.️


----------



## ltroyer

I'm headed to nimi in the morning.going to take the boat.anybody doing good? Looking to chase gills n crappie.


----------



## Evinrude58

Well spent the last two days fishing Erie filling my ticket both days, caught two 27s and a 26 rest all 18-22 inch. Come fall the lake is going to be easy pickings because by then as all the shorts should be 15 inches by then. Fore every keeper we must of caught 3-4 shorts. Two day estimate, with 6 guys day one and 3 on day two, probably 200 shorts. Won't be hitting Nimi this week as taking 2 grandsons to Erie next week for a couple days.
25asnyder the gills were off C-1. I waded out about three feet deep then cast a float and jig as far as I could NW of where the tree use to be.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Roumor is my route is finally going to 4 days next week! I might finally get a chance to get back out after some of them speckled feesh!  hopefully there's still a few left.️


Well what's the word bobber? You down to four days this week?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well what's the word bobber? You down to four days this week?


I sure am! But I'm going out of town so won't be any fishing for me this weekend unless I sneak down to the river.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well finally got out to do a little fishing today! Hit portage from shore with a buddy caught around 50 crappie and a few gills between the two of us. Mostly little guys 7-10" all released. Caught them in 5 Fow fishing 7"-1.5ft deep with 1.5" gulp twisters on a yellow 1/64th jig under a float. Felt great to get back out and do a little fishing even tho it was crazy hot out there!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well finally got out to do a little fishing today! Hit portage from shore with a buddy caught around 50 crappie and a few gills between the two of us. Mostly little guys 7-10" all released. Caught them in 5 Fow fishing 7"-1.5ft deep with 1.5" gulp twisters on a yellow 1/64th jig under a float. Felt great to get back out and do a little fishing even tho it was crazy hot out there!
> View attachment 239149
> View attachment 239150
> View attachment 239151
> View attachment 239152


Nice to see you're back at it!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice to see you're back at it!


It felt great to get back out! But looks like due to some extra projects with tight scheduling my route is gonna be 5 days this week figures I get a little taste of the good life then they shatter my fishing dreams first thing Monday morning. Maybe next week.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimi this morning from 8-1. Couldn't find the Crappie again. Found some 9-10 inch perch, caught 15 in 20 fow suspended at 19 ft. Think the Crappie were there too as a lot of marks from 8-16 ft just couldn't get them to bite. Perch were on minnows. Tried yellow, chartreuse, red, purple, silver and a couple other curly tails trying to get the suspended fish but not a hit. Also found a school of 8 inch gills in 6-8 fow in the weeds used crawlers for them. Just a nice day on the water.


----------

